# Dr Who, hit or miss?



## Zaskar (Mar 27, 2005)

The new Doctor Who series is....

1. A transdimensional triumph.

2. A shallow remake that will be exterminated.


I loved it, the script was great, 'alien plantets have a north...', the doc was quirky and billy piper was a believable and updated non bimbo sidekick.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 27, 2005)

I was expecting it to fail, but thought they did an excellent job, I can’t be arsed to nitpick. 

Will I watch next week? Absolutely!


----------



## easy g (Mar 27, 2005)

loved it


----------



## madzone (Mar 27, 2005)

I hated the bits I saw and thought it was totally unbelievable.

But I was pissed


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 27, 2005)

I just found a thread on UK Indy media that accused the Doc of homphobia   cos Rose accused the Doc of being 'gay' cos he complained of having his face slapped.  Oh those loons on Indy media....

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2005/03/307572.html

I loved the 'it will never last, he is gay and she is an alien' gag.


----------



## WasGeri (Mar 27, 2005)

edited because I am very confused


----------



## Velouria (Mar 27, 2005)

I thought it was excellent, fast paced, funny, well put together, and a lot better than I expected  Must remember to watch the repeat tonight as I was in chat and missed the first few minutes 




			
				chat said:
			
		

> [19:09] * twosheds has joined #urban75
> [19:09] <DeusIrae> Hi sheds.
> [19:09] <DeusIrae> Dr Who's on tonight
> [19:10] <DeusIrae> Oh cunty fuckbollocks
> ...


----------



## vogonity (Mar 27, 2005)

Great fun, highly enjoyable. Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## gsv (Mar 27, 2005)

yay! 

GS(v)


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> I just found a thread on UK Indy media that accused the Doc of homphobia   cos Rose accused the Doc of being 'gay' cos he complained of having his face slapped.  Oh those loons on Indy media....


Good grief. What a fuckwit (as pointed out by almost all the subsequent comments in that thread).

I like the fact that most Americans wil probably hate Dr Who.


----------



## JTG (Mar 27, 2005)

Great fun, really enjoyed it, especially watching with my big brother reliving happy childhood saturday nights watching it after Jim'll Fix It 

Even better to hear variations on the theme tune get an airing at both PRoD and Unsound last night


----------



## newharper (Mar 27, 2005)

Good fun, well made and funny! I actually laughed out loud a couple of times and I can't remember the last time that happened watching telly at that time on a saturday night.  

difficult slot to fill, well done; I was a bit worried ater all the hype but imo they pulled it off. fnah fnah


----------



## Belushi (Mar 27, 2005)

Loved it


----------



## Cloo (Mar 27, 2005)

Pretty unanimous so far! 

Good Doctor persona nailed by Chris Eccleston, Billie actually pretty good, in the spirit of original. Yes, a palpable hit.


----------



## maya (Mar 27, 2005)

rraaaahhh!  
just rub it in, you ****, i haven't got BBC!!!  
i won't be able to see it!  
*several rude swearwords edited out of this post for those with fragile sensibilities*
-damn you, you...cultists!


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Mar 27, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I ....... thought it was totally unbelievable.


The mind boggles. And there was me thinking it was real.


----------



## Velouria (Mar 27, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> rraaaahhh!
> just rub it in, you ****, i haven't got BBC!!!
> i won't be able to see it!
> *several rude swearwords edited out of this post for those with fragile sensibilities*
> -damn you, you...cultists!


Have you got broadband and soulseek?

I could prolly sort you out


----------



## maya (Mar 27, 2005)

DeusIrae said:
			
		

> Have you got broadband and soulseek?
> 
> I could prolly sort you out


broadband, but no soulseek


----------



## alef (Mar 27, 2005)

Seemed to me the biggest change from the original series was the pacing and the explosions, made it seem a bit un-Doctor Who. But then some of those older shows had dreadful story padding and went on forever. 

In the US in the 80s I used to watch entire stories (not just individual episodes) starting at 11pm, rarely stayed awake to the end of some of those Jon Pertwee six parters, sooo serious, sooo long.... And does anyone remember, let alone like, Liz Shaw? Dullest companion ever. 

New show looks pretty good, I just feel a bit too old for it now!

Anyone want to buy my Patrick Troughton autograph?


----------



## hovis (Mar 27, 2005)

I was expecting it to be crap, but it was wicked!!


----------



## Loki (Mar 27, 2005)

Wahay, all good news then. I missed it but my flatmate recorded it.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 27, 2005)

To early to tell hit or miss?


----------



## Loki (Mar 27, 2005)

DeusIrae said:
			
		

> Have you got broadband and soulseek?
> 
> I could prolly sort you out


U could send it to maya using this ere site:

http://s7.yousendit.com/default.uplx


----------



## Velouria (Mar 27, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> U could send it to maya using this ere site:
> 
> http://s7.yousendit.com/default.uplx


Hmmm mmmm. sounds a bit dodgy to me. where's the catch?

Oh I see I have to put in my e-mail and will get spammed to death... Or have it used to *send* spam.

No thanks.

Edit: oh putting mine in is optional, but I'd still have to put in maya's... who would prolly then get spammed to death... or have it used to send spam.


----------



## Rob the Red (Mar 27, 2005)

I thought it was very good. Billie Piper had just the right sort of feistiness, and Christopher Eccleston managed to give the Doctor humour, mystery and the slight air of menace he needs (unlike Sylvester McCoy's and Peter Davidson's doctors). Did anyone else, though, notice any similarity between the Doctor at the beginning of the episode and *Jerzy Balowski* (the landlord in the _Young Ones_, played by _Alexei Sayle_)?

One thing I didn't like, however, is the move to single-episode storylines. The story loses a little without the cliff-hangers at the end of each episode (and it may even lose a little in the ratings, as there's less need to make sure you catch every episode). Due to this, I'm afraid I can only give it 8/10.



> Hello Rose, I'm the Doctor.  Now run for your life.


----------



## koshmar (Mar 27, 2005)

It was fucking stupendous!

And I'm glad the yanks will hate it. They don't deserve such genius!


----------



## madzone (Mar 27, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> The mind boggles. And there was me thinking it was real.


OK badly acted then, fuckwit  
And before you claim to have a boggling mind make sure you have all the equipment you pedantic little shit for brains.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 27, 2005)

missed it last night.. am watching it tonight so will, obviously, have to reserve judgement until then


----------



## Wowbagger (Mar 27, 2005)

Rob the Red said:
			
		

> One thing I didn't like, however, is the move to single-episode storylines. The story loses a little without the cliff-hangers at the end of each episode (and it may even lose a little in the ratings, as there's less need to make sure you catch every episode). Due to this, I'm afraid I can only give it 8/10.



They're not all single-parters.  In fact, I've heard it said that (contrary, of course, to what the production team thinks) the next *three* episodes should probably be considered the first story proper: in part one, the Doctor meets Rose, in part two, he takes her to the future for the first time to see the end of the world, and in part three, he takes her to the past for the first time, something which would previously have required three seperate 90-minute stories and now, because they've got rid of most of the padding (and almost every story in the classic series was padded out somewhere), they can do it in 3x45 (for comparison, that's as long as it took JN-T to tell The Two Doctors).  Just because they've gone back to using single episode titles doesn't mean they've dropped multi-part stories altogether, just that it might be a bit harder to work out for yourself which episodes stand alone and which form a longer story.


----------



## Wowbagger (Mar 27, 2005)

By the way: Auntie reckons they had about 10.5 million viewers.  One-nil to the Doctor.

Now, the *real* test comes next week.


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> To early to tell hit or miss?


 Except that the series is going to get better. Trust 
100% reckoning hit


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> They're not all single-parters.  In fact, I've heard it said that (contrary, of course, to what the production team thinks) the next *three* episodes should probably be considered the first story proper: in part one, the Doctor meets Rose, in part two, he takes her to the future for the first time to see the end of the world, and in part three, he takes her to the past for the first time, something which would previously have required three seperate 90-minute stories and now, because they've got rid of most of the padding (and almost every story in the classic series was padded out somewhere), they can do it in 3x45 (for comparison, that's as long as it took JN-T to tell The Two Doctors).  Just because they've gone back to using single episode titles doesn't mean they've dropped multi-part stories altogether, just that it might be a bit harder to work out for yourself which episodes stand alone and which form a longer story.


 Episodes four and five will be two-parter (special effects at end of four meant to be best in series), nine and ten (similiar story to part four with spacecrash- scareist story allegedly) and then the final two episodes discussed in other Dr Who thread.
How many Dr Who threads do we need?


----------



## silentNate (Mar 27, 2005)

It would be nice if Epona logged out 
Two comments above mine, obviously


----------



## Belushi (Mar 27, 2005)

Going to watch it again at 7pm


----------



## The Lone Runner (Mar 27, 2005)

did anybody else notice that whenever the doctor or rose were running they both had massive grins on their faces


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Mar 27, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> pedantic


do you know what this means?


----------



## koshmar (Mar 27, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> OK badly acted then, fuckwit
> And before you claim to have a boggling mind make sure you have all the equipment you pedantic little shit for brains.


----------



## madzone (Mar 27, 2005)

koshmar said:
			
		

>



That's quite funny for you Kosh - getting better.


----------



## koshmar (Mar 27, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> That's quite funny for you Kosh - getting better.


<staggers dazedly away from computer>

Madz... I'll take it as a compliment!


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 27, 2005)

Epona said  "How many Dr Who threads do we need? "

Yes, sorry about that, originally I posted this thread on u75 s/w in a fit of posting enthusiasm forgetting it had no s/w referance and a mod moved it here.  Now if only I had a tardis I could.....


----------



## Pingu (Mar 27, 2005)

a guarded... hit


it was a bit strange but it "felt" like Dr Who.


----------



## Major Tom (Mar 27, 2005)

No embarrasing special effects. 
No embarrasingly wooden acting.
No ill thought out limp plot.

All in all - not bad.

I was initially a little concerned about the "comedy" element - concerned it would turn into the slapstick fest that Doctor Who became in the 80s. But it was OK in the end. 

I liked the wheely-bin scene. And I liked the representation of London. 

I liked the portrayal of Dr Who as someone who could be dismissive of human culture - we eat chips, watch telly, and sleep.

Conclusion: not bad - I expect the series to get better. 

I wish that one day - though - a doctor who could be made which doesn't have to be limited by what's acceptable for children to watch.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 27, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I like the fact that most Americans wil probably hate Dr Who.



On Newsnight Review the only one who couldn't see the point in it was Bonnie Greer. Says it all really.


----------



## koshmar (Mar 27, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> On Newsnight Review the only one who couldn't see the point in it was Bonnie Greer. Says it all really.


LMFAO!

QED, Stig, QED


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 28, 2005)

We laughed like loons all the way through as they blew up Cardiff's finest and pretended it was London. It was all OOH look thats that escalator you fell off and ooh since when was there a tube station in the Hayes...

Kind of took away from the action in this house. Ah well maybe scene spotting will make the kids less back of the sofa bound


----------



## Supine (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, it was nice to see Cardiff's Queens Arcade on TV 

Episode 1 had a few sketchy moments but overall I really enjoyed it. So much so I turned to BBC3 for the extras programme straight after.

I don't have a TV though so I'll miss the rest of the series


----------



## Mungy (Mar 28, 2005)

i wouldn't know the difference between cardiff and london apart from one is in wales and the other isn't  

i thought it was a bit dodgy. rose ain't right and the dr reminded me of trainspotting for some reason  

that said i'm sure it will turn out to be at least as good as it was at its peak.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 29, 2005)

But wales is all sheep and hills innit? nothing else here surely you know the difference


----------



## hektik (Mar 29, 2005)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> I wish that one day - though - a doctor who could be made which doesn't have to be limited by what's acceptable for children to watch.



yeah. thought the whole programme was a little bit too much 'CBBC' in terms of acting and story and 'gags' but overall it was alright, i suppose. would have preferred it to be aimed a little bit older, but for the time it was shown, it was about right.

one thing that does annoy me though is the incidental music: its really aggravating and doesnt build any tension - this is what made it a bit more cbbc-ish to me, i think. (the same complaint can alos be levelled at the otehr russell t davies thing on the bbc at the moment - casanova).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 29, 2005)

I missed it coz our video didn't work 

Has anyone got a copy of it?  Or is there a repeat any time this week?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 29, 2005)

It was repeated on BBC3 the other night


----------



## stdPikachu (Mar 29, 2005)

Liked it a helluva lot more than I expected. Yeah, the explosions etc were a bit not-really-in-the-spirit-of-things but the overall atmosphere was _way_ better than that godawful Paul McGann effort, which was all car chases and Hollywood celluloid jizz. Good opening for the series, especially impressed with Billie (!), and Ecclestone does his mad eccentric thing very well indeed.

Thumbs up


----------



## Dask (Mar 29, 2005)

Thought it was excellent! 

Next weeks episode looks like classic Dr Who, can't wait.


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 29, 2005)

I liked it. Wish I hadn't let my six-year-old watch it though


----------



## Loki (Mar 29, 2005)

DeusIrae said:
			
		

> Hmmm mmmm. sounds a bit dodgy to me. where's the catch?
> 
> Oh I see I have to put in my e-mail and will get spammed to death... Or have it used to *send* spam.
> 
> ...


That site was recommended by Addict, who knows his shit. No adding to spam lists, I'm 99.99% sure of that.


----------



## Loki (Mar 29, 2005)

Fuck me, I'm sure I posted my review on this thread but can't find it now!

Anyway in summary 9/10.


----------



## j6ango1977 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yep I enjoyed it. Chris Eccleston is good. I was expecting it to be darker but it was still good


----------



## Wowbagger (Mar 30, 2005)

Auntie's already committed to a Christmas special (for the first time since 'The Feast of Steven' and "Merry Christmas to all of you at home") and a full second series.  Excellent!


----------



## Mooms (Mar 30, 2005)

I felt a very well suppressed frisson of excitement bubble up to the surface JUST on hearing the theme tune and seeing the start up bit. It was great! Still suffering a little from that 'ooeerr..Dr Who..you geek!' thing..but sod it..it was great


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 31, 2005)

I read on ceefax last night He to quite. Maybe it a good thing Ecclestone just do one series.

Bill Nighy be a good DR Who


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 31, 2005)

but what a twat to quit for fear of getting typecast.. that goes with territory, he shouldn't haven't taken the roll at all if he worried about that.. cnut 

after all, it was never a problem for worzell gummidge or that vet bloke 

and since Tom Baker IS doctor Who he doesn't count


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 31, 2005)

^ would you like a jelly baby


----------



## silentNate (Mar 31, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> Auntie's already committed to a Christmas special (for the first time since 'The Feast of Steven' and "Merry Christmas to all of you at home") and a full second series.  Excellent!


 But most likely David Tennant will be Dr Who by then


----------



## Wowbagger (Mar 31, 2005)

You know, I'm struggling to think of anyone aside from Tom Baker who actually suffered from typecasting.  

Hartnell was old and practically unable to act anyway by the time he stepped down, Troughton had had a decent career and had more of a decent career afterwards, Pertwee did Worzel Gummidge in addition to his long and distinguished comedy career (incidentally, he took the role for the same reason Eccles did but in reverse: Eccles was a serious actor who wanted to show he could be more light-hearted, Pertwee was a comedy actor who wanted to show he could be serious), Peter Davison had been Tristan Farnon and has done many things since then (A Very Peculiar Practice, Campion, At Home with the Braithwaites, The Last Detective, Distant Shores), Colin Baker had been Paul Merroney and has had a decent career on the stage since being sacked, Sylvester McCoy had a very good stage career beginning just before he got into Doctor Who which he continued once he left and Paul McGann barely managed a cup of tea as the Doctor.  Literally, IIRC.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 31, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> But most likely David Tennant will be Dr Who by then



I see that name too on Ceefax  too  still don't know who he is and that with IMDB  

David Tennant	 .... 	Caretaker (voice) -  Doctor Who: Scream of the Shalka" (2003) (mini)
that was the cartoon on BBc website  with Richard E. Grant as The Doctor (voice)

Well still hope this saturaday I know if it a hit or miss. someone said they get better as it gone on 

Fingers X'ed


----------



## Pingu (Mar 31, 2005)

bill baily would make a good Dr Who in my book


or that bloke from little brittain

no not the baldy one


or the tall one


you know the one that does the voice overs.. he sounds like he would make a good Dr.


I am serious btw - his return would be great (hartnell was not exactly a spring chicken and imagine the fun they could have with the scripts)


----------



## maya (Mar 31, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> you know the one that does the voice overs.. he sounds like he would make a good Dr.


...who?


----------



## silentNate (Mar 31, 2005)

David Tennant played the younger Casanova in Russell Davies recent drama on BBC3 as well as being in Harry Potter (couldn't tell you what character)...


----------



## Wowbagger (Mar 31, 2005)

He was also in 'Blackpool'.  I remember thinking he was quite good in it, too.

Along the 'headfuck' lines, how about Eric Richard (a.k.a. Sgt. Cryer from The Bill)?


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 31, 2005)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> but what a twat to quit for fear of getting typecast.. that goes with territory, he shouldn't haven't taken the roll at all if he worried about that.. cnut
> 
> after all, it was never a problem for worzell gummidge or that vet bloke



 ....especially seeing as regenerations are limited to 12, so now they either have to fuck up the plot-continuity, make the last 3 guys should sign a lengthy contract (scaring away the higher-profile actors) or risk prematurely ending the thing in 3 years time (2 if you count Peter Cushing)


----------



## Wowbagger (Mar 31, 2005)

Ah, they'll get around it somehow.  It's just a shame that Robert Holmes died before he could figure it out, because he was the one that invented the whole 12-regeneration rule in the first place.

Incidentally, if you look *very* closely at some of his stories from 'The Brain of Morbius' onwards, there's rather a lot of evidence that the Doctor is in fact by now on his *second* regenerative cycle, of which the first incarnation was Colin Baker.  The reason why the Doctor insisted on pretending that Peter Davison's was his fifth incarnation rather than his final one is unknown.  Perhaps he did some nasty things with some of his incarnations prior to leaving Gallifrey and reforming, which is why he doesn't ever talk about it.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 31, 2005)

I actually quite like the idea posted on the other "Dr" thread.......Ray Winstone.


----------



## treelover (Mar 31, 2005)

Lol

'I actually quite like the idea posted on the other "Dr" thread.......Ray Winstone.'


----------



## 1927 (Mar 31, 2005)

treelover said:
			
		

> Lol
> 
> 'I actually quite like the idea posted on the other "Dr" thread.......Ray Winstone.'



Who's the Doctor?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe the end of the regeneration cycle for Dr Who will just mean regenerating into a woman.

Who would make a good female Doctor?


----------



## akirajoel (Mar 31, 2005)

Germaine Greer!!!!

 

(she's already done BB - so why not?)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 31, 2005)

I was thinking more on the lines of Rachel Weisz...


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 1, 2005)

Arabella Weir did a Doctor Who: Unbound audio a couple of years ago...

Here's an out-of-the-blue suggestion.  Tim McInnerny?


----------



## akirajoel (Apr 2, 2005)

Really cool second episode.

Really well written. Stuff for the kids, adults, scary, funny, thought-provoking etc.

Hit.


----------



## maomao (Apr 2, 2005)

I like the bit where the last living human rolls on a 50's jukebox and tells everyone it's an ipod.  What was the second track played on the jukebox though? Sounded awfully familiar, and not in a good way.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 3, 2005)

maomao said:
			
		

> What was the second track played on the jukebox though? Sounded awfully familiar, and not in a good way.



Britney Spears 'Toxic'. One of her better hits.

Another excellent episode, really well written. Seeing more of the Doctors dark side and Billy is superb.


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 3, 2005)

RTD certainly picked the right episode to go out after the almighty hissy fit from the hardcore fans after learning Eccles wasn't coming back.

See, the "Gallifrey doesn't exist any more" stuff was all dealt with in extreme detail in the BBC Books Eighth Doctor series, which has been running since the TV Movie, and now everyone's jumping up and down with delight that he's taken something from the books' continuity, and and Eccles' departure is being quietly shuffled under the carpet.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 3, 2005)

Really enjoyed the second episode as well.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 3, 2005)

I didn't quite catch the name of those black-robed aliens. They seemed to be based around some odd concept?


----------



## Lisarocket (Apr 3, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I didn't quite catch the name of those black-robed aliens. They seemed to be based around some odd concept?



Was it a maths theory?

Loving the new series


----------



## golightly (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm not enjoying the single episode stories.  They make for extremely thin plots.  This episode was an Agatha Christie with a really obvious villain.  I'll give it a few more goes but I don't think the improved production values make up for the lack of suspense and plot twists.


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 3, 2005)

golightly said:
			
		

> I'm not enjoying the single episode stories.  They make for extremely thin plots.  This episode was an Agatha Christie with a really obvious villain.  I'll give it a few more goes but I don't think the improved production values make up for the lack of suspense and plot twists.



There's a two-parter coming up not next week, but the week after.


----------



## golightly (Apr 3, 2005)

Excellent.  One of the great things about Doctor Who was the cliffhanger at the end of the episode.  Also, having a story over a number of episodes gives the script writers time to develop an idea.


----------



## maomao (Apr 3, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I didn't quite catch the name of those black-robed aliens. They seemed to be based around some odd concept?



The repeated meme of (forget where).


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 3, 2005)

golightly said:
			
		

> Excellent.  One of the great things about Doctor Who was the cliffhanger at the end of the episode.  Also, having a story over a number of episodes gives the script writers time to develop an idea.



On the other hand, there were a lot of ideas that were stretched and padded out far too much.  I'd sooner have too much stuff packed into too little time than too little stuff padded into too much time.


----------



## golightly (Apr 3, 2005)

I agree except that the ideas could be expressed much more fully in multi-episode stories.  For instance, the first episode was:

Doctor:  Let's come to some arrangement so you don't exterminate the humans.
Auton:   No
Doctor:  Oh dear, the anti-plastic phial has fallen on you.  You're dead.
The End

The second episode was:

Who are the bad guys?  Is it the obviously evil guys in black?  No, it's the animated duvet.
The End

With the second episode we were presented with the Earth 5 billion years in the future and all we learnt was that Rose's parents were dead, humans had fucked off somewhere else and were shagging aliens.


----------



## akirajoel (Apr 3, 2005)

The devils in the details thou...

That James Joyce book:

Man walks round town all day.
The End.


----------



## Fenian (Apr 3, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I didn't quite catch the name of those black-robed aliens. They seemed to be based around some odd concept?



The appearance of the repeated mean.

I missed the Ecclestone announcement, so he's not going to do a second series?
I thought he was far better (witty but darker) in this episode, last week he was a bit silly.

Did I imagine then seeing Tom Baker interviewed on some chat show and saying Eddie Izzard would be the new Doctor?  He'd give even Tom Baker a run for his money.

Billie Piper's shaping up quite well, not a patch on Leela though.


----------



## Fenian (Apr 3, 2005)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> The devils in the details thou...
> 
> That James Joyce book:
> 
> ...


V. good.

Worth a thread on its own...

Or the Dostoevsky one.

Kills woman with axe, goes to jail.


----------



## rocketman (Apr 3, 2005)

*Easy to mock*




			
				akirajoel said:
			
		

> The devils in the details thou...
> 
> That James Joyce book:
> 
> ...



Love that. 
It's human nature, it's easy to mock, harder to say something is going well. Dr. Who has caught me, despite my own initial resistance.
And the new doctor, a man to capture the popular imagination, a strange otherworldly figure with that quintessential camp British humour about him? A man of intelligence and quirk? 
Ladies and gents, the new Dr Who should be - David Dickinson!


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 3, 2005)

Fenian said:
			
		

> Did I imagine then seeing Tom Baker interviewed on some chat show and saying Eddie Izzard would be the new Doctor?  He'd give even Tom Baker a run for his money.



That was just Tom speculating and stirring things up a little.  Kind of like mmmSkyscraper starting a thread about Gerrard to Real Madrid being a done deal.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 3, 2005)

Why've they gone for these single episode scripts.. seems a weird move?


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 3, 2005)

I missed the first episode but IMO the second one just wasn't very good !

I liked the Doctor and Rose but the story just didn't do it ! Hopefully it will get better because I love Doctor Who ! 

and had the theme tune changed I'm sure I heard some extra bits added to it


----------



## Hollis (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah - I missed the second one - I mean, at 36 years old, I'm not really their target audience.  But only in rare circumstances - Rising Damp, The Brittas Empire, The Fall & Rise of Reginald Perrin - can you sustain series based on good characters (and actors) and crap plots.


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 3, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Why've they gone for these single episode scripts.. seems a weird move?



It's the way you do TV now.  45 minutes is more-or-less equivalent to two 25-minute old-style episodes.  And most of the old 4x25min stories were padded out to fit the running time, often excessively so.  They're just cutting a lot of the crap so everything moves faster: you might lose some depth from some stories (there are still some 2x45 stories in this series, but only the ideas that absolutely and totally need two parts to work properly), but you'll never be put in the position where you have to keep having the Doctor be captured, try and escape, only to be captured again...


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 3, 2005)

Do you supose they'll bring the Brigadier back this series? I always kind of liked him, and they have the budget now to make UNIT quite a cool organisation.


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 3, 2005)

No, Nicholas Courtney's not coming back.  He was just about young enough to be convincing as the Renaissance man pulled out of retirement in 1989, but that was 16 years ago.  Aside from anything else, what are you going to do with him?  Have his nursing home invaded by aliens?


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 3, 2005)

It wouldn't be beyond them to bring in a 'new' brigadier though? Not Lethbridge-Stewart but his successor. After all, the organisation would carry on wouldn't it?


----------



## Allan (Apr 3, 2005)

It's on a bit late for a children's show, isn't it?


----------



## Hollis (Apr 3, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> but you'll never be put in the position where you have to keep having the Doctor be captured, try and escape, only to be captured again...



shame really..   .. my all time favourite Dr Who episode was The Seeds of Doom - when they discovered some pods in the Antarcitc and then the monster took over a manor house..  Doubt they'll beat that one!


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 3, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be beyond them to bring in a 'new' brigadier though? Not Lethbridge-Stewart but his successor. After all, the organisation would carry on wouldn't it?



They had a Brigadier Bambera in Battlefield (played by the same person, trivia fans, who played Deb Lister in 'Stasis Leak'), and she was, erm.  Not so much 'average' as 'yo-yo'.  She had some good moments ("Ancelyn, in this world we have a long and proud history of tactical withdrawal!" "Ah, you wish to run away.  Well, there can be no more than 20 or 30 of them at most...") and some atrocious ones ("You're all under arrest!  You and your freaky friends!")

Besides.  The only old supporting cast this series needs right now is the Daleks, and it's got them.  Maybe in a while it would be good to see UNIT again, but the last thing we need to attract new fans is to bring back an organisation that had its heyday in the Jon Pertwee era and barely appeared after that.  That's where JN-T tripped up, bringing back old things that the latter-day casual audience didn't give a toss about.


----------



## akirajoel (Apr 4, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> That's where JN-T tripped up, bringing back old things that the latter-day casual audience didn't give a toss about.



Sorry bit tired. 'JN-T'?


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 4, 2005)

John Nathan-Turner, producer from 1980 to 1989.


----------



## hektik (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought the second episode was much much better than the first one. although the plinky-plonky cbbc-style incidental music is still getting on my nerves.

I like the one-episode style format, the thing i hated about doctor who was the long drawn out 4-half hour episode type affairs - which also meant that if you missed one then there wasnt much point in tuning in for the next three or four episodes.

Also has the possibility for story arcs in a babylon five style. but hopefully not as convuluted.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 4, 2005)

I liked it and reallly liked Christopher Ecclestone as the doctor totally gutted that he has now decided to leave. Billie is good as well, and the streached human casandra was a brilliant idea


----------



## Allan (Apr 4, 2005)

hektik said:
			
		

> Also has the possibility for story arcs in a babylon five style



In a babylon styleee?


----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2005)

Tonights was great!  Charles Dickens ... marvellous!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Tonights was great!  Charles Dickens ... marvellous!


So in the first episode cardiff pretended to be London and what do we get tonight?
Cardiff,played by.............Swansea!!


----------



## nightowl (Apr 9, 2005)

whereabouts in swansea?


----------



## Groucho (Apr 9, 2005)

Still going strong. Correct balance between humour and suspense/action/horror.

Last week's almost began to explore philosophical issues.

Looking forward to greater plot development in multi-episode stories.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> whereabouts in swansea?



Was all fimed round the old Guildhall down near the marina i think,havent watched all tonights episode will catch it tomorrow.And there were some shots inside the Grand.


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 9, 2005)

Another massive hit.  First two-parter begins next week.


----------



## nightowl (Apr 9, 2005)

i'd assumed the theatre shots were in the new theatre in cardiff


----------



## Belushi (Apr 9, 2005)

Another excellent episode, lookign forward to the two-parters now and a bit more depth to the stories.

I'm falling in love with Billy


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 9, 2005)

I want to shag Chris ecclestone


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 9, 2005)

1927 said:
			
		

> Was all fimed round the old Guildhall down near the marina i think,havent watched all tonights episode will catch it tomorrow.And there were some shots inside the Grand.



It was the grand


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 9, 2005)

1927 said:
			
		

> So in the first episode cardiff pretended to be London and what do we get tonight?
> Cardiff,played by.............Swansea!!



But the end was bits of grangetown/butetown. ( some of the older buildings in the bay)


----------



## osterberg (Apr 10, 2005)

Very relieved at the high standards of the new series.Lots of soldiers running around in the trailer for next week played over the end credits.Is UNIT back ?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 10, 2005)

Next weeks episode looks ace.


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 10, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I'm falling in love with Billy



Billy was the old white-haired one who started it all.  Billie is the young yellow-haired one who's continuing it.

You really, really, really scared me for a moment.


----------



## Fenian (Apr 10, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I'm falling in love with Billy


Get in line pal.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I've got to say, I'm having a little trouble with Ecclestone. Something's not quite right.

Billie's bang on though, as is the programme in general.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2005)

Just watched yesterday's episode. It was fantastic stuff - smart, scary, sassy and funny with some great lines. I'm inclined to agree with some of the wildly enthusiastic press it's picking up (the Guardian described yesterday's episode as one of the best family entertainment shows ever created by the BBC!)


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 10, 2005)

THought it was really good. Finally, something worth seeing on a Saturday evening. Starting to fancy Christopher Eccleston too.


----------



## alco (Apr 10, 2005)

Not having a TV set, I bought a shitty £30 TV tuner PCI card yesterday afternoon especially to watch the show; it was _definitely_ worth it.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 10, 2005)

Great line at the end......

"Ive survived World war five...........now I'm gonna die,in a dungeon,in Cardiff"


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 10, 2005)

Didn't manage to catch the first one but watched last weeks episode and was a little disapointed.

Last nights was very good , even my flatmate who doesn't normally enjoy Sci-fi enjoyed it.

Bring on next weeks episode , looking forward to seeing who crashed the UFO..


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2005)

1927 said:
			
		

> Great line at the end......
> 
> "Ive survived World war five...........now I'm gonna die,in a dungeon,in Cardiff"


Those last two words_ hurt._

But it was very funny!


----------



## alco (Apr 23, 2005)

45 second report ... brilliant!


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 23, 2005)

Pretty good tonight, next week's looks amazing.


----------



## Fenian (Apr 23, 2005)

*Paxman's been good, but Dr Who was better.*

Dashing out now but I could scarcely credit the pace and sheer chutzpah of tonight's ep[isode, esp. the 45 second from weapons of (interstellar) destruction line - "Come on, who'll believe that?"  "They did last time" (or something...) Witty, knowing, exciting, clever ... bring it on.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 23, 2005)

On watching tonight show
well I think it a miss. With all it computer graffixs it still not got the qurkyness or roughness of old Dr Who.

And don't think it stand the task of time.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 23, 2005)

Just watched it tonight. It's very lighthearted so far which is not what I expected from this Doctor. It's still the best thing at 7 on a Saturday for a decade...disengage brain and enjoy.


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 23, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> With all it computer graffixs it still not got the qurkyness or roughness of old Dr Who.



Bollocks! Those computer graphics - esspecially the bloody missiles, they were brilliantly dodgy and totally in keeping with the old Dr Who. They've done a fantastic job of updatiing the home made feel of it.  

I loved it Mrs Pie. (who doesn't get it....at all - not from these shores) came in and said I looked like a kid on the edge of my seat!

Next week - Daleks....C"MON!!


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 23, 2005)

Did that alien say 'bollocks' just before it was blown to bits or not?  

I can't wait for the daleks - my kids however couldn't quite get it when I screamed on seeing the one on the trailer for next weeks episode. The bloody daleks terrorized my childhood - even tho it would have taken wild horses to drag me away from tv!


----------



## morse (Apr 23, 2005)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Did that alien say 'bollocks' just before it was blown to bits or not?



Yep, that's what I thought as well    My kids love dr who


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 23, 2005)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Did that alien say 'bollocks' just before it was blown to bits or not?



Well, if it's good enough for Chief O'Brien, it's good enough for any sci-fi. Personally, I thought he/she said "oh fuck" but then I wasn't really watching


----------



## pilchardman (Apr 23, 2005)

All excellent so far.  Just gets better and better.  I'm very impressed.  Can't wait for the daleks.  I said "Oh Jesus" when the dalek came up in the trailer.  My 5 year old daughter looked at me in pity.  I think it was pity.


----------



## Belzub (Apr 23, 2005)

fucking, fucking, fucking, fucking, fucking, fucking AWFUL.


----------



## akirajoel (Apr 23, 2005)

Never thought much of it before...

But this new series is indeed pretty   

Evil alien in your kitchen? What do you do? Take a picture with your mobile of course...

Fan-tastic!


----------



## pistachio (Apr 24, 2005)

A miss - by a country mile

(ps I reckon the alien said "Oh balls", and quite amusing stuff about 45 second activation of massive weapons of distruction and all that)


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 24, 2005)

It's so reassuring to know that this country's submarines can be remotely over-ridden and controlled by a berk at home on the Internet.

Other than that utterly glaring plot hole, fucking fantastic, but the hole drags it down quite a bit.  I think we are discovering that RTD does not do plot very well, which is not a desirable skill in someone who's executive producer, writing half the episodes and doing some final script-editing duties on the other half.


----------



## mellowmoose (Apr 24, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> It's so reassuring to know that this country's submarines can be remotely over-ridden and controlled by a berk at home on the Internet.



yes that was a glaring flaw.

but hell, all tv requires reality to be suspended a little.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 24, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> It's so reassuring to know that this country's submarines can be remotely over-ridden and controlled by a berk at home on the Internet.



Indeed, they can. Tajikistan should think itself damned lucky my pizza arrived, when it did


----------



## Fenian (Apr 24, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> It's so reassuring to know that this country's submarines can be remotely over-ridden and controlled by a berk at home on the Internet.


Well he did type in "buffalo" first.

Oh c'mon.  How cool was it to have it that the guy announcing 45 seconds imminence from weapons of destruction was an oily farting alien ?  And get 10 Downing Street blown to shit as a result by a missile?  We can dream.


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 24, 2005)

mellowmoose said:
			
		

> yes that was a glaring flaw.
> 
> but hell, all tv requires reality to be suspended a little.



I can do anti-plastic.  Anti-plastic is presumably made by getting ordinary plastic, running an electric current through it, and then reversing the polarity of the neutron flow.  That story isn't really *about* the Nestene. They don't require a satisfying solution.  I can also cope with most of the many iterations of "I'll explain later".  What I do not like is the major plot thread (and basically in AoL/WWIII you've got an hour-long story about the Slitheen woven together with a thirty-minute character story about Rose coming home and going away again) falling through a glaring plot hole as a major part of its ending is at best highly distracting.  Sure, it makes for a great character moment as Mickey gets to save the world (an example of RTD's plot serving the characters, and he's very good at characters), but via an utterly horrible plot device (in part because again, he needs that time at the end to properly deal with Rose choosing to leave, again).  When the Doctor's dealing with shit he's made up like anti-plastic or Rose's Magic Telephone, fine, he can do whatever he wants and I'll believe him and his qualifications in jiggery-pokery.  Bit more difficult when he's dealing with something familiar, though...


----------



## pilchardman (Apr 24, 2005)

Fenian said:
			
		

> Well he did type in "buffalo" first.


Exactly.  It over rides _everything!_

Where's your sense of fun?


----------



## Ozric (Apr 24, 2005)

The new Dr Who is everything it should be clever, amusing and just enough cheese.
Last nights episode had me pissing myself laughing with the plot turning into a group of greedy bastards willing to kill whoever stood in their way for fuel to sell as profit on a story based on deception and fear.  I hope the subtle message got through in this time of electioneering   

Oh, and can't wait for the Daleks!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 24, 2005)

Hooray!

Dr who is brilliant - better than ever, and with new added pisstaking

In one story we have big ben destroyed by a flying suacer flown by a pig, a flatulent and  over wieght deputy deputy prime minister is revealed to be an alien whose bullshitting the country about being '45 seconds from destruction' and the doctor detroys downing street with a missile strike! How cools is that!

Plus some very good performences, strong charcters, good dialouge and plenty of smart lines.

And all this from a kids sci fi programme. 

Yeah the plots are weak - but theres so much inventiveness, wit and energy about the programme that its become, IMO, one of the greatest piecs of 'familiy entertainment' (peviously an increasingly derided and obselete concept)  the BBC has ever produced. I sitting on me sofa enjoying every minute while my five year old daughter is shouting 'look out rose!' and hiding behind a cushion.




Dear Points of View,

Well done the BBC ...


----------



## silentNate (Apr 24, 2005)

Am I the only one watching this thinking a lot of the ideas have been recycled from Douglas Adams (formerly script editor when Tom Baker was Dr Who) which is probably why it is working?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 24, 2005)

Theres Daleks next week!!! I can hardly contain my excitement!!!


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 24, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Wowbagger
> It's so reassuring to know that this country's submarines can be remotely over-ridden and controlled by a berk at home on the Internet.



Well it is meant to be a _kids_ programme. No I thought it was excellent. Again. And I can't recall any of the other doctors looking so good in a leather coat either.


----------



## Fenian (Apr 24, 2005)

Maybe I should expand on why I was not too troubled by the fairly simplistic dea ex machina used to resolve the plot in this particular episode.

Wowbagger is of course right in saying that the notion Britain's military defences could be overridden by an amiable everyman tapping at his desktop is stretching credulity beyond breaking point.  

Still, that didn't bother me because it was so in keeping with the devil-may-care chutzpah of the entire two-parter.  We had flying pigs, flatulent spinning aliens making Prime Ministerial broadcasts about 45 seconds and weapons of destruction in order to secure a fire-sale of cheap fuel.  That to me was the whole point, someone having great fun in sending up the entire comedy of horrors.  The dangers of war on a false prospectus, the chicanery of those in power while still telling a sharp and exciting tale.  It could have been titled The Revenge of the BBC.


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 24, 2005)

I know, but still.  It had some vague basis in reality.  I don't mind deus ex machinas so long as they're things the Doctor can say "This makes this happen!" and there's no argument.  That plot hole just ruins *my* suspension of disbelief.

Maybe I've been hanging around fans too long, the same ones that insisted that anti-plastic was the worst thing ever and it was going to cause the ratings to halve for next week (as opposed to handing Ant & Dec their arses in a tureen).


----------



## Cosmo Topper (Apr 24, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Am I the only one watching this thinking a lot of the ideas have been recycled from Douglas Adams (formerly script editor when Tom Baker was Dr Who) which is probably why it is working?




Possibly.

Nothing glaringly Adams has hit me, though I only know HHGTTG.  Which bits in particular?

I think it's absolutely ace,


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2005)

Fenian said:
			
		

> We had flying pigs, flatulent spinning aliens making Prime Ministerial broadcasts about 45 seconds and weapons of destruction in order to secure a fire-sale of cheap fuel.  That to me was the whole point, someone having great fun in sending up the entire comedy of horrors.  The dangers of war on a false prospectus, the chicanery of those in power while still telling a sharp and exciting tale.  It could have been titled The Revenge of the BBC.


That script was razor sharp. I'm fucking loving it!


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 25, 2005)

Really enjoyed last saturday's show, looking forward to next weeks already. Although to be fair i could watch christopher ecclestone running about for hours


----------



## Griff (Apr 25, 2005)

Daleks next week.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2005)

I saw some 3ft high radio controlled Daleks for sale in Blackwells on Charing Cross Road.

To my shame as I was actally really tempted to buy one!


----------



## LDR (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd been at the pub with William and Stig and when I got back home Yoss turned up and we all sat down to watch it.  I feel asleep, waking up just as it was finishing and we then went back to the pub and onto PRoD. Doh!   

I'm sorry I missed it.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 25, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I saw some 3ft high radio controlled Daleks for sale in Blackwells on Charing Cross Road.
> 
> To my shame as I was actally really tempted to buy one!




awww gawaan you know you want to, treat yourself


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 25, 2005)

Caught the end of that episode at the weekend - top stuff!    Very amusing


----------



## J77 (Apr 25, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> That script was razor sharp. I'm fucking loving it!


Greg Dyke's revenge?

Superb stuff


----------



## FiFi (Apr 25, 2005)

I love everything about it, I mean satire from "family entertainment"! brilliant! One of the best things about it is the fact that our daughter is as hooked as we are. It's something we can all watch together that isn't on CeBeBies!


----------



## starfish (Apr 25, 2005)

A veirtable hit. Roll on next week.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 25, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> I know, but still.  It had some vague basis in reality.  I don't mind deus ex machinas so long as they're things the Doctor can say "This makes this happen!" and there's no argument.  That plot hole just ruins *my* suspension of disbelief.
> 
> Maybe I've been hanging around fans too long, the same ones that insisted that anti-plastic was the worst thing ever and it was going to cause the ratings to halve for next week (as opposed to handing Ant & Dec their arses in a tureen).



If you think Doctor Who was unbelievable, maybe you should write a complaint to Russell Davies. I'm sure he likes getting funny email.


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 26, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> It's so reassuring to know that this country's submarines can be remotely over-ridden and controlled by a berk at home on the Internet.


Actually, try http://www.unit.org.uk/, click on secure login and enter buffalo then enter buffalo again at the next login.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 26, 2005)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Actually, try http://www.unit.org.uk/, click on secure login and enter buffalo then enter buffalo again at the next login.



Cool!


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 26, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> If you think Doctor Who was unbelievable, maybe you should write a complaint to Russell Davies. I'm sure he likes getting funny email.



I don't mind things being unbelievable.  I just prefer them to be believably unbelievable.  To me, it seemed like RTD's thought process for the Doctor's location throughout most of part two went rather like the Doctor himself's.  

"Need a plan, need something cool...I know, lock him in the Cabinet room!  He'll be safe from the Slitheen there!  
...
Hang on, how's he going to get out and save the world?
...
Erm.  Just keep smiling and I'll think of something!"


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 26, 2005)

I definately thought that this last episode was the waekest so far. It seemed a bit rushed to me. However, the biggest problem I have with it is the sentimentality, I willing to admit I've got a low threashold on these things but I was reaching for the sick bucket.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 26, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> I don't mind things being unbelievable.  I just prefer them to be believably unbelievable.  To me, it seemed like RTD's thought process for the Doctor's location throughout most of part two went rather like the Doctor himself's.
> 
> "Need a plan, need something cool...I know, lock him in the Cabinet room!  He'll be safe from the Slitheen there!
> ...
> ...



Someone needs to get out more. Really. You're getting wound up by *DR WHO*.


----------



## Dask (Apr 26, 2005)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Actually, try http://www.unit.org.uk/, click on secure login and enter buffalo then enter buffalo again at the next login.



That's mad! Who set this site up? edit: The BBC did!

Thought the last episode was brilliant as usual, am totally psyched up about the  Dalek episode now.

@ all those people who are moaning, what do you want blood?.....


----------



## Belushi (Apr 26, 2005)

> Thought the last episode was brilliant as usual, am totally psyched up about the Dalek episode now



I'm also really excited about the Dalek!


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 26, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I'm also really excited about the Dalek!



I have to admit i cheered when i saw this weeks preview... even my parents think i am a loser now


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 26, 2005)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Actually, try http://www.unit.org.uk/, click on secure login and enter buffalo then enter buffalo again at the next login.



for a micro-second after the 'missile launched' bit i really thought that was real    
 i bet theres some very guilty looking children about this week.


----------



## silentNate (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for that website maldwyn 
Looking forward to episode seven more than the daleks as episode seven has Simon Pegg


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 27, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Someone needs to get out more. Really. You're getting wound up by *DR WHO*.



Who said I was getting wound up?  I'm not spitting and flaming and it's not the most hideous abomination in the history of the Whoniverse.

What it is is a symptom of a writer who possibly has a bit of a blind spot for plot in favour of character, which occasionally is slightly detrimental to the things he writes.  No more, no less.


----------



## silentNate (Apr 27, 2005)

For kids Wowbagger... Perhaps a nice lie down eh?  
I still think Billie is better than Eccleston as an actor, his 'action man/Pertwee' style Dr ain't doing it for me


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 27, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> For kids Wowbagger... Perhaps a nice lie down eh?
> I still think Billie is better than Eccleston as an actor, his 'action man/Pertwee' style Dr ain't doing it for me



Agree with that. Hes good. Hes got intensity and hes an excellent actor. But hes hasn't got Pertwee's air of authority or Tom Bakers eccentric, manic charisma. Billy Piper though - clearly not just a (very) pretty face, more the best sidekick in the history of the series (maybe).

Who'd of thought 3 months ago that Billie would steal Ecclestons show?


----------



## MarkMark (Apr 27, 2005)

I think the New Who been really good so far, Esp. the one with the Dicken theme. - I like the way they've kept it tongue in cheek with the dodgy effects (eg. that bloke getting getting eaten by a wheely bin!)

Thumbs up, doc


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 28, 2005)

Kaka Tim said:
			
		

> Billy Piper though - clearly not just a (very) pretty face, more the best sidekick in the history of the series (maybe).


No way. Not a patch on Lala Ward.


----------



## alef (Apr 28, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> No way. Not a patch on Lala Ward.



She managed to marry Tom Baker, ditch him (perhaps realised just how much of a hammy actor he is?) then later married Richard Dawkins after being introduced to him by Douglas Adams. Staggering!   

I'm very impressed with the new series. Think it'll now be quite difficult to watch the old shows without noticing the glaring story padding and second rate scripts. 

Was never really a fan of the daleks though, any chance of Davros? He did scare me.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 28, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> No way. Not a patch on Lala Ward.



Pah - Lousie Jameson is the only challenger.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Apr 29, 2005)

I have to say I'm quite enjoying it TBH - really looking forward to the Dalek one this weekend.

Now all the beeb need to do is remake blake 7


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if/when there wil be a DVD release?  I missed the first couple so have avoided it with the hope that it'll come out and I can evenutally watch them in order...


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 29, 2005)

i have them all on divx- i can send you them if you want...


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 29, 2005)

The Doctor said:
			
		

> I have to say I'm quite enjoying it TBH - really looking forward to the Dalek one this weekend.
> 
> Now all the beeb need to do is remake blake 7


I keep getting ever so excited every time I see the trailer for Saturday's episode.  That well known, yet slightly forgotten, dalek voice saying "_The Dr?_"

 



Blake 7 - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! It was wrong then and its wrong now. It also gave me terrible nightmares when I was a little LilJen, I can vividly remember being shot in the head by Servalan at only 8 years old


----------



## Griff (Apr 29, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I keep getting ever so excited every time I see the trailer for Saturday's episode.  That well known, yet slightly forgotten, dalek voice saying "_The Dr?_"



Same here!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 29, 2005)

The Doctor said:
			
		

> Now all the beeb need to do is remake blake 7



Innit.

Did you know that Terry Nation (creator of both Dr Who and Blakes 7) original intention was that the cliffhanger ending for the second series of Blakes 7 would be an invasion of the universe by the Daleks!

The Beeb blocked fearing that it would be too confusing for viewers


----------



## Belushi (Apr 29, 2005)

> I keep getting ever so excited every time I see the trailer for Saturday's episode. That well known, yet slightly forgotten, dalek voice saying "The Dr?"



I'm almost shaking with excitement!


----------



## Griff (Apr 29, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Did you know that Terry Nation (creator of both Dr Who and Blakes 7) original intention was that the cliffhanger ending for the second series of Blakes 7 would be an invasion of the universe by the Daleks!



Wow! That would have been something else.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 29, 2005)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> i have them all on divx- i can send you them if you want...


I take it you're getting the whole series?

If so, I'll wait till then and then take you up on that offer


----------



## Major Tom (Apr 29, 2005)

wish they'd show it some time other than saturday - i've only maanged to see one episode.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 29, 2005)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> wish they'd show it some time other than saturday - i've only maanged to see one episode.



If you have BBC 3 its repeated late saturday night and on sunday evening.


----------



## Dask (Apr 29, 2005)

Dr Who is repeated followed by Dr Who confidential at 7 pm on BBC3 Sundays for all those who miss it the first time.


----------



## Major Tom (Apr 29, 2005)

Dask said:
			
		

> Dr Who is repeated followed by Dr Who confidential at 7 pm on BBC3 Sundays for all those who miss it the first time.



thinks: "Wonder if that's a good enough reason to justify buying a set top box."


----------



## Allan (Apr 29, 2005)

Usenet (newsgroups).     alt.binaries.drwho




Dalek: Doctor? THE Doctor?
Dr: No, A Doctor - didn't you hear, I come in 6-packs!


Almost as bad as a line from Day Of The Daleks....

Baddie: He calls himself.... The Doctor.
Dalek: "Doctor"? Did you say "Doctor"?


(Funny, after typing 'Doctor' a few times for this post it's become one of those meaningless words!)


----------



## Allan (Apr 29, 2005)

News Of The World had a pics from the Dalek episode and a few plot spoilers which I won't divulge here. 


Which makes this post a bit pointless really.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 29, 2005)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> I take it you're getting the whole series?
> 
> If so, I'll wait till then and then take you up on that offer


 grand. Remind me though, i've a shit memory.


----------



## Fenian (Apr 30, 2005)

Jesus.  Not ten minutes to go.  Bring it ON.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm so excited!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 30, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I'm so excited!




That was FUCKING INCREDIBLE


----------



## akirajoel (Apr 30, 2005)

That was fucking shit.

Lets kill all the daleks apart from one and give it human emotions?

FUCK OFF!!!!


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 30, 2005)

UTTER SHIT
Cliched, terrible dialouge, predictable, crap, choc full of shit sentimentality.  
The previous episodes where underwhemling at best  but this was just shit of the first order. I'd rather they hadn't brought it back than given us this crap.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 30, 2005)

fuck it, i liked that


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 30, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> fuck it, i liked that


Why? Seriously what redeaming features at all did it have?
Eccelston was walking through it.
Plot has been done thousand times before, and done far better.
Script was appalling bad "I've killed her once I can't do it again". Someone should be shot for that line.
Idiotic fucking music.
Everything about it was crap


----------



## Balbi (Apr 30, 2005)

Hmm, no matter what I put here you're going to rip me to shreds. Here goes nothing.

The collector idea was very well done, the cyberman head bit was 

The Doctor and the Dalek arguing was well worked as well.

The Dalek taking out everything in it's path to a point was good.

I reckon it was good overall. Of course, no more daleks () but I am sure they will turn up.


----------



## FifthFromFront (Apr 30, 2005)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> That was fucking shit.
> 
> Lets kill all the daleks apart from one and give it human emotions?
> 
> FUCK OFF!!!!




The thing is it wasn't the last dalek - the Daleks have time travel capability so that although the Doctor destroyed Skaro using the Hand of Omega in his LINEAR past that doesn't mean that at that point in time there were no Daleks around... Don't they invade earth in 2150 anyway? and attack the Earth fleet in 2540. SO it would have been better to claim this Dalek was the last of its fraction (Daleks are known to fight against each other if they think the others genes are impure - so they could have claimed the mixing of genmes with Rose made it bastard and hence it was alone and hated byy its kin)

Ignoring the errors though.. i loved it

Edit to add: shame it wasn't a special weapons dalek - they fucking kick arse

FFF


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 30, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Hmm, no matter what I put here you're going to rip me to shreds. Here goes nothing.
> 
> The collector idea was very well done, the cyberman head bit was


Done before. And the collector guy couln't act. cheesy postmodern references do not a good program make.






			
				TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> The Doctor and the Dalek arguing was well worked as well.


Yes because the machine gaining emotion plot hasn't been done before has it. Moreover it wasn't even done well but made you reach for the sick bucket.






			
				TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> The Dalek taking out everything in it's path to a point was good.


Yes I'll give you this one. The destructive power of the Daleks came across better than ever before. Tho the invention of half a dozen new abilities was a bit crap.






			
				TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> I reckon it was good overall. Of course, no more daleks () but I am sure they will turn up.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 30, 2005)

I wasn't talking about that bit with the emotion, that was dodgepot I have to say.

The first 'exterminate!' and then the Dr's subsequent rant at him was great, a powerless Dalek was great.

The new ablities? The data absorbing thing was pretty standard and we knew they could go upstairs. The dna thing was er..yeah, leave that there.

And since when was Dr Who about acting?


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 30, 2005)

But it was about ideas, something which so far this series we've had a distinct lack of. Really I wish Davis would take his crappy tounge in cheek postamodern references and fart gags and shove them up his arse. TWAT.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 30, 2005)

He didn't write this one.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 30, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> He didn't write this one.


No but the others where still pretty ropey and he is the series director or whatever it's called so the buck stops with him.


----------



## FifthFromFront (Apr 30, 2005)

I just wish they'd bring Absalom Daak into the next Dalek Stroy. Or any of the Dalek killers fromt he 26th Century - those people are mean fuckers  would be great to see em on screen

FFF


----------



## Balbi (Apr 30, 2005)

I like them, we've now got the two sidekicks for the Doctor and the great Simon Pegg is in next weeks episode.


----------



## FifthFromFront (Apr 30, 2005)

just to be a total Geek but in Dr Who's universe Chuck Norris was elected president of the US in 2004 -- no shit!

FFF


----------



## Loki (Apr 30, 2005)

We fucking missed the first 25 mins, do'h and triple do'h     Hopefully it'll be on p2p shortly.  Bit of a cheesy ending for a dalek story tbh but I didn't see the whole episode.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 30, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> We fucking missed the first 20 mins, do'h and triple do'h     Hopefully it'll be on p2p shortly.  Bit of a cheesy ending for a dalek story tbh but I didn't see the whole episode.


The whole fucking thing was cheesy. In fact that sums up the series so far pretty well. That and smug


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 30, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> UTTER SHIT
> Cliched, terrible dialouge, predictable, crap, choc full of shit sentimentality.
> The previous episodes where underwhemling at best  but this was just shit of the first order. I'd rather they hadn't brought it back than given us this crap.



I bet you the ratings are going to disagree.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Apr 30, 2005)

Daleks who climb the stairs????? Fuck off!


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 30, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> I bet you the ratings are going to disagree.


Probably but that doesn't mean that it's not utter fucking crap.  .
I'm really depressed   . I had quite high hopes when I first heard it was coming back, now I wish they hadn't brought it back at all.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 30, 2005)

I know the original had bad acting and dodgy scripts but it also had some great ideas and a hero who was different to most others on the screen. But most importantly it had a sort of integrity and passion. There is none of that in the remakes. They've decided to go for a sort of substandard Buffy with lots of references. But the references fitted Buffy because they were part of the show (and unlike this actually were funny), moreover Buffy still kept some type of emotion and had real characters (tho did go overboard with the slush bucket occasionally). Here's there's nothing but a smug, brightly coloured shell of the original, with barely drawn characters and sentimentallity in place of genuine emotion and passion.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 30, 2005)

"you would have made a good dalek"


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 30, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Daleks who climb the stairs????? Fuck off!


  They've been able to fly up stairs since the Sylvester McCoy era and I remember vaguely it been hinted at way back in the Jon Pertwee days. Not that I'm a Dr Who geek of course, oh no, not me............................


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 30, 2005)

Bit dissappointed with this one - I would have preffered a classic dalek story - they turn up all invincible with a nasty plan of devestation, but the doctor escapes death by a whisker to thwart them.

The 'monster becomes humanised' story line has been done many many times befoe of course (several times on dr who alone). 

This story would have been better as a two parter - and with more daleks!

(still - mini kak was suitibly scared, and was going round 'exterminating' shit afterwards)


----------



## Balbi (Apr 30, 2005)

Kaka Tim said:
			
		

> (still - mini kak was suitibly scared, and was going round 'exterminating' shit afterwards)



And I believe this is what really matters about the series   

From the aspect of someone of around 10 or younger, this series must be fucking brilliant. Wish I was young enough to be like that about it.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 30, 2005)

Kaka Tim said:
			
		

> Bit dissappointed with this one - I would have preffered a classic dalek story - they turn up all invincible with a nasty plan of devestation, but the doctor escapes death by a whisker to thwart them.



Same here, thought it was alright but would like to have seen more daleks not just the one. Had'nt seen them fly before, that was sort of cool they thought they'd got the thing trapped on the stairs and then it starts hovering - nice touch


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 30, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Same here, thought it was alright but would like to have seen more daleks not just the one. Had'nt seen them fly before, that was sort of cool they thought they'd got the thing trapped on the stairs and then it starts hovering - nice touch



'E L E V A T E!' - yeah that was cool.


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 30, 2005)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> They've been able to fly up stairs since the Sylvester McCoy era and I remember vaguely it been hinted at way back in the Jon Pertwee days. Not that I'm a Dr Who geek of course, oh no, not me............................



It's actually implied in The Dalek Invasion of Earth that they can climb stairs somehow (there's a Dalek which turns up on the upper floor of a building), but never shown.

And they could also hover in Revelation of the Daleks (out on DVD in June or July, incidentally.  Worth buying even if you despise Colin Baker with all your heart and soul, for the wonderful Glass Dalek effect).

By the way, redsquirrel, Doctor Who has *always* been (to varying degrees over the years, but it's always been there) about stealing ideas and concepts from other people quite shamelessly and telling stories based around them.  Quatermass, ghost stories, Hammer Horror, Norse mythology, Buddhism, Holmes and Moriarty, legends of Atlantis, MC Esher, Phantom of the Opera (to name but a very few), and now it's taking some inspiration from the "Last of the (species)" concept as well as Buffy (incidentally, as Joss Whedon is a Doctor Who fan, it's not impossible that some elements of Buffy were inspired by Who) and today's methods of making television (which is something you can almost always tell from watching Doctor Who, even if you completely ignore who the Doctor and companions are, what time it was made in: an episode from the 60s looks and feels different to the early 70s which looks different to the late 70s and then different again for the early and mid-80s, and then different again for the late 80s, different for the TV movie and now different for 2005).


----------



## ch750536 (Apr 30, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> We fucking missed the first 25 mins, do'h and triple do'h     Hopefully it'll be on p2p shortly.  Bit of a cheesy ending for a dalek story tbh but I didn't see the whole episode.


Maybe


----------



## Azrael (Apr 30, 2005)

I loved tonight's myself. Yeah, the humanised monster thing's been done countless time before: it's a great idea, that's why, and why it'll be done countless times again. Ain't like there's a patent on the idea. 

Have to disagree about it being sentimental. When _The Next Generation_ had Hugh Borg show up, he didn't slaughter half the crew and commit suicide at the end. (Now that episode was schmaltzy, saccarine shite.) The Doctor going through the whole Nitchzer "becoming the thing you hate" process was good stuff for an early-evening family show. A damn sight better than fart jokes and green michelin men in need of a stairmaster. 

Most importantly, the Darlek redesign was fucking class.  A souless genocidal battletank's always been a great concept, but the budget was never enough to fully realise it. It might not keep 'Who' continuity, but it made great TV.


----------



## nightowl (Apr 30, 2005)

They climbed the stairs under Sylvester McCoy so it's nothing new. Mixed feelings about tonight's episode. On the one hand loved all the effects but on the other the 'let's do an episode where one member of this totally evil and emotionless race gets emotional' has been done a million times before in countless different shows.


----------



## Fledgling (May 1, 2005)

I'm liking the series but they need to do more with the episodes. One Dalek for example is a relatively dull thing, and I couldn't understand why the Dickensian episode was commissioned at all. The thing is I have very little to compare this to. I watched a few Tom and Colin Baker repeats when I was little but it was 10 years ago. 

What were the other Doctors like?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 1, 2005)

This episode proved my point about Ecclestone - I thought his first encounter with the Dalek was done well, and it worked for Ecclestone because it was _serious_. The man just can't do comedy I'm afraid  (At least not the kind attempted in this series)

I'm expecting Tennent to be much better


----------



## Loki (May 1, 2005)

ch750536 said:
			
		

> Maybe


ooh ta


----------



## silentNate (May 1, 2005)

Well if you hated this then enjoy the next episode with Simon Pegg and then avoid episode eight.
You see episode eight is Fathers Day where Rose Tyler convinces the Doctor to go back in time to see the father she never knew 
Like Buffy season four it will be a winner as this soapy stuff is what the teens want. Who are we to argue... I really liked tonights episode, it was touching and I think Adam will be a good addition (not too sure about Barrowman, mind)....


----------



## silentNate (May 1, 2005)

This episode was also based on an audio CD made by Big Finish called Jubilee- has Wowbagger said this?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 1, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> It's actually implied in The Dalek Invasion of Earth that they can climb stairs somehow (there's a Dalek which turns up on the upper floor of a building), but never shown.
> 
> And they could also hover in Revelation of the Daleks (out on DVD in June or July, incidentally.  Worth buying even if you despise Colin Baker with all your heart and soul, for the wonderful Glass Dalek effect).


Agree with you on this it's probaby CB best story.




			
				Wowbagger said:
			
		

> By the way, redsquirrel, Doctor Who has *always* been (to varying degrees over the years, but it's always been there) about stealing ideas and concepts from other people quite shamelessly and telling stories based around them.  Quatermass, ghost stories, Hammer Horror, Norse mythology, Buddhism, Holmes and Moriarty, legends of Atlantis, MC Esher, Phantom of the Opera (to name but a very few),


Of coarse and I don't have any problem with this but there comes a point where a good idea becomes a cliche, particuarly if it's not dome well. Like here.






			
				Wowbagger said:
			
		

> and now it's taking some inspiration from the "Last of the (species)" concept as well as Buffy (incidentally, as Joss Whedon is a Doctor Who fan, it's not impossible that some elements of Buffy were inspired by Who) and today's methods of making television


Yes but in Buffy they actually worked. For a start the scripts were far, far sharper than the in this series. But more importantly Buffy usually mananged to say this side of patronisning. Here it doesn't, the whole series has an unbelieveable aura of smug postmodern "oh-aren't-we-clever-with-these-references" about it which just makes me want to punch someone in the face (preferably Davis). They could, indeed should, have taken things from Buffy (and others). But why couln't that be things such as better scripts and dialogue, more characterisation a darker tone etc, indeed playing with old ideas but often finding new ways of carrying them of.
The only thing I really approve of is the idea of a more interesting relationship between the Dr and Rose but the execution of this has been dreadful as well. For a start it's happened far too quick, it's totally over sentimental and I for one can't see why there would be any attraction of the Dr towards Rose.




			
				silentNate said:
			
		

> Well if you hated this then enjoy the next episode with Simon Pegg and then avoid episode eight.
> You see episode eight is Fathers Day where Rose Tyler convinces the Doctor to go back in time to see the father she never knew
> Like Buffy season four it will be a winner as this soapy stuff is what the teens want. Who are we to argue... I really liked tonights episode, it was touching and I think Adam will be a good addition (not too sure about Barrowman, mind)....


 Yeah I know. This sounds absolutely drreadful. And why did they get that prick off Corrie, he couldn't act there and he doesn't have seem to have got any better.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 1, 2005)

Did anyone else notice that the plot for at least the first 10 mins was exactly the same as 'the space museum' from 1965? 

There was a dalek in that museum but it was dead, the travellers find themselves frozen in an exhibition case, so they have to work out how to stop themselves getting captured in the future which is also the past but then they get captured anyway in the future which starts turning into the past- and thats just the first 20 mins! Proper head-fuck sci-fi. i had to watch some bits about four times before it started to make any sense.


----------



## silentNate (May 1, 2005)

Disagree about Bruno Langley- the kid was great as Todd and will do well on Dr Who... 
Every time I think of Barrowman I picture Colin Baker tapdancing with Bonnie Langford however


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 1, 2005)

Loved it!

THIS is what I thought Ecclestone would be like, the funny stuff isn't as good.


----------



## belboid (May 1, 2005)

this series is superb.  another absolutely cracking episode.

redsquirrel - are you forgetting that this is meant to be a _kids programme_ - albeit one that is meant to appeal to adults too?

and if you hate it so much, why are you still watching?


----------



## akirajoel (May 1, 2005)

can i just say for all those who thought that the dalek episode was in some way good...

the thing thats always been great about the daleks is that they are evil, upstoppable killing machines as they said in the first half of the episode(which was cool) all that daleks have is killing other things.

to make it human and not kill stuff just makes it seem like a waste. all stuff should be allowed to change and stuff - but liberal humanism is rubbish in all its forms...

all the other episodes have been cool thou. and i am wetting myself over the thought of some simon pegg on my telebox.

that is all.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 1, 2005)

Dalek game on the BBC site.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/games/lastdalek/index.htm


----------



## CNT36 (May 1, 2005)

Anyone remember the old patrick troughton episode with the human factor??? Daleks becoming all loved after being infected. Would of been better if it went human all nice like then got fucked off cause someone tried killing it anyway and shooting the fuck out of everyone. A bit like robot or something. Goes human but not necessarily a good thing. Crap plot crap acting but good fx.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (May 1, 2005)

I thought it was funny. A real poke in the eye to all those Dr Who geeks who think that you can revitalise a dead pony. It was high camp with cringeworthy melodrama. I just hope that this trend continues or that the programme should be killed off, and replaced with something more original.


----------



## Wowbagger (May 1, 2005)

Overnight ratings:

DOCTOR WHO
Total viewers: 7.83 million average, 8.73 peak (this means nothing without context)
Audience share: 42.73% average, 45.9% peak (this is the context)

Not only did it absolutely steamroller Celebrity Wrestling (3.05 million, 17.73%), but it was the most-watched programme on Saturday, beating everything else including Casualty.  Final BARB ratings will be available in a week.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 1, 2005)

Well, I loved it, but then I wasn't watching it with a clipboard in hand


----------



## Jenerys (May 1, 2005)

I loved it too. The Dalek was brilliant...of course the plunger is how it sucks information. Of course a dustbin shape is the best defence.   

Twas embarassed after letting Sig in, half way through prog, excitedly telling him how fooking cool the Dalek was, for it then to go all mushy and daft for the end    "It wants to feel the sunshine"   

But overall, it lived up to the excitement of the trailer, and I loved seeing the cyberman's head....did they really used to scare me?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 1, 2005)

We thought it was shit and weve loved the episodes so far. Really mundane to be honest


----------



## _angel_ (May 1, 2005)

I loved it. But I'm easily pleased I guess.


----------



## Loki (May 1, 2005)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> can i just say for all those who thought that the dalek episode was in some way good...
> 
> the thing thats always been great about the daleks is that they are evil, upstoppable killing machines as they said in the first half of the episode(which was cool) all that daleks have is killing other things.
> 
> to make it human and not kill stuff just makes it seem like a waste.



Couldn't agree more (although other elements of the episode were fine). A dalek turning into a fluffy caring monster is just so against what the daleks were about.


----------



## Wowbagger (May 1, 2005)

That wasn't the point, though.  It *doesn't* become nice and cuddly and fluffy and caring.

It absorbs Rose's DNA, begins to change, and gains a few new emotions as well as a rudimentary conscience: however, it still maintains enough sense of itself to begin hating itself (as Daleks hate anything that isn't exactly like them: it's not exactly how it used to be and so it's inferior).  Then Rose's DNA thinks it might be a nice idea to feel the sunlight, so it tries, and doesn't like it.  It hates itself enough to want to kill itself, but its soldier instinct still prevents it from acting on its feelings, so it asks Rose to order it to die so it can pretend to itself that it's been ordered to.

Quite how this fits the definition of 'fluffy' and 'caring', I'm not entirely sure.  It's not.  It's still a hating bastard sneaky manipulative Dalek, which is why it starts to hate itself for changing into something other than a remorseless killer.


----------



## akirajoel (May 1, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> That wasn't the point, though.  It *doesn't* become nice and cuddly and fluffy and caring.
> 
> It absorbs Rose's DNA, begins to change, and gains a few new emotions as well as a rudimentary conscience: however, it still maintains enough sense of itself to begin hating itself (as Daleks hate anything that isn't exactly like them: it's not exactly how it used to be and so it's inferior).  Then Rose's DNA thinks it might be a nice idea to feel the sunlight, so it tries, and doesn't like it.  It hates itself enough to want to kill itself, but its soldier instinct still prevents it from acting on its feelings, so it asks Rose to order it to die so it can pretend to itself that it's been ordered to.
> 
> Quite how this fits the definition of 'fluffy' and 'caring', I'm not entirely sure.  It's not.  It's still a hating bastard sneaky manipulative Dalek, which is why it starts to hate itself for changing into something other than a remorseless killer.



hmmmm...and twice i say hmmmmmmm....

asorbing DNA?
not killing things.
stupid, stupid, stupid CGI-heavy suicide method...

its just another example of reinventing classic tropes for a modern audience. to make them more "relevant" or "current" or some other kinda crap...   

the bit when the doctor's the cage was well cool. but then when rose touched it - it just went down hill. fast. (didnt someone say that the last person who touched it burst into flames?)

imagine if hannibal became a vegatarian.
imagine if the aphex twin started singing happy folk songs.
imagine if the aliens from the alien films grew a nose and started saying "mommy"...*

why fuck evil things up? evil things are cool...

*see: alien 4. also shit.


----------



## Loki (May 2, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> Quite how this fits the definition of 'fluffy' and 'caring', I'm not entirely sure.  It's not.  It's still a hating bastard sneaky manipulative Dalek, which is why it starts to hate itself for changing into something other than a remorseless killer.



The keyword rumbling the argument in your post is "sneaky". The dalek wasn't at all being sneaky when it asked Billie to order it to kill itself. No self-respecting dalek would do that!


----------



## Belushi (May 2, 2005)

I'd absolutely *love* to be a Dalek


----------



## editor (May 2, 2005)

Evil, ruthless collector of property, Henry Von Staten

Is he perchance related to evil, ruthless collector of property, Nicholas Hoogstraten?


Lovely touch!


----------



## Wowbagger (May 2, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> The keyword rumbling the argument in your post is "sneaky". The dalek wasn't at all being sneaky when it asked Billie to order it to kill itself. No self-respecting dalek would do that!



That's the point.  It's changed.  Therefore, it *doesn't* respect itself any more.  It believes that how it was before it changed was the superior form of life in the universe.  Everything else is inferior and should be exterminated.  It has changed from that superior form.  Therefore, it is inferior and should be exterminated.  However, its soldier instinct prevents it from killing itself: that would need an order.  It therefore asks Rose to provide it with the order to die.  She does, and it obeys.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 2, 2005)

*EXTERMINATE the critics!!!*

Can't believe people are being so negative -- we thoroughly enjoyed it 

I've never been into intensely analytical criticism (favourable or not) though ...


----------



## ecadre (May 2, 2005)

There woz a Dalek !!!!! mummy !!!!


----------



## ecadre (May 2, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I'd absolutely *love* to be a Dalek



Aren't you


----------



## 1927 (May 2, 2005)

Man builds Dalek in back garden 

Considering he's been building it for so long I thought he might just have noticed   his major fuck up by now!!!


----------



## Azrael (May 2, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> That wasn't the point, though.  It *doesn't* become nice and cuddly and fluffy and caring.
> 
> It absorbs Rose's DNA, begins to change, and gains a few new emotions as well as a rudimentary conscience: however, it still maintains enough sense of itself to begin hating itself (as Daleks hate anything that isn't exactly like them: it's not exactly how it used to be and so it's inferior).  Then Rose's DNA thinks it might be a nice idea to feel the sunlight, so it tries, and doesn't like it.  It hates itself enough to want to kill itself, but its soldier instinct still prevents it from acting on its feelings, so it asks Rose to order it to die so it can pretend to itself that it's been ordered to.
> 
> Quite how this fits the definition of 'fluffy' and 'caring', I'm not entirely sure.  It's not.  It's still a hating bastard sneaky manipulative Dalek, which is why it starts to hate itself for changing into something other than a remorseless killer.


Hooray, someone gets it! Very well put. 

Far from being fluffy and sentimental, it was an incredibly bleak story. Darleks  are so twisted with hate they'd rather commit suicide than face developing a conseicence. It didn't water them down, it highlighted just what a bunch of irredemable evil sods they are.


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2005)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny. A real poke in the eye to all those Dr Who geeks who think that you can revitalise a dead pony. It was high camp with cringeworthy melodrama. I just hope that this trend continues or that the programme should be killed off, and replaced with something more original.



  I agree.I think Redsquirrel is mssing the point.Its not an original idea.The Doctor comes with such a lot of history that making it slightly tongue in cheek without insulting our intelligence is a good way to do it.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 2, 2005)

Gramsci said:
			
		

> I agree.I think Redsquirrel is mssing the point.Its not an original idea.The Doctor comes with such a lot of history that making it slightly tongue in cheek without insulting our intelligence is a good way to do it.


But trhe tongue in cheek thing was (IMO) crap. Really blatent, unfunny, smug and patronising. If you want to see good humour in Dr Who watch City of Death or any of the Douglas Adams episodes.

I hate this "oh we're so fucking clever with all these little in jokes" bullshit.


----------



## Ms T (May 2, 2005)

I was a bit disappointed by the Daleks episode tbh -- I loved the last three, especially the Dickens one.  I did feel a slight frisson though when they showed the head of the Cyberman.  I really hope they bring them back as well!

I work in White City, and a few months back I actually saw a Dalek being trundled down the road!  Took me right back to my childhood.  There was a whole crowd of us watching it and reminiscing about Dr Who.  

Christopher Eccleston is sexy, but he isn't quite doing it for me as the Doctor.  Billy Piper, on the other hand, is superb.


----------



## Allan (May 3, 2005)

The cyberman head was from Revenge Of The Cybermen.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (May 3, 2005)

I was a bit disappointed that Dr Who picked up a gun this week - Dr Who doesn't do guns, thats what makes him so distinctive amongst evil battlers.


----------



## Allan (May 3, 2005)

"Who" is not his name.


----------



## Wowbagger (May 3, 2005)

Sigmund Fraud said:
			
		

> I was a bit disappointed that Dr Who picked up a gun this week - Dr Who doesn't do guns, thats what makes him so distinctive amongst evil battlers.



The Doctor's shown willing to use guns and general other deadly force when in absolute dire need before, when it's a case of him or someone else, or if he needs to destroy something like a computer very quickly, or he genuinely believes that something must be stopped at all costs.  He disdains their general use, but does recognise that there are a very few situations in which using a gun is necessary (although not necessarily right).


----------



## ch750536 (May 3, 2005)

I love this new series, very well placed for family viewing. Fine, you can punch holes through some of the storylines, but so what! Some of the old Dr Who really peed me off as a kid 'cus I didn't know what was going on.

Great stuff, keep it up.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 3, 2005)

God, some people will try and pick holes in anything   

Dr Who is great. There's no need to  scrutinise and dissect every single element of each episode. It's not meant to be the deepest, most flawless progamme ever. That's the whole point.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 3, 2005)

Excellent programme. It brought a tear to my nose, it did. Never thought I'd feel sorry for a dalek, but there you go.


----------



## akirajoel (May 3, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> There's no need to  scrutinise and dissect every single element of each episode. It's not meant to be the deepest, most flawless progamme ever. That's the whole point.



i didnt think anyone here was engaging to analytical deconstruction of dr who. its just some people liked it and didnt like it and were trying to explain why...

these are chat boards after all...


----------



## Allan (May 3, 2005)

Yes but everybody who doesn't like it is wrong and must be exterminated.

So there.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 3, 2005)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> i didnt think anyone here was engaging to analytical deconstruction of dr who. its just some people liked it and didnt like it and were trying to explain why...
> 
> these are chat boards after all...



Yeah, I know that. I just think people are looking too deeply into it and looking for faults that aren't really that important. It's fun, light saturday night entertainment. And obviously I'm biased because I think it's great and really enjoy watching it myself.


----------



## akirajoel (May 3, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know that. I just think people are looking too deeply into it and looking for faults that aren't really that important. It's fun, light saturday night entertainment.



The last six episodes have been really good. The dalek episode sucked a lot. Although it's been interesting hearing people's views on it. i think you being a bit shallow thinking that its just "light entertainement" thou... Yes. It is for all intents and purposes a kids show. But the WW3 episodes had political depths if one cared to look as people on this thread have pointed out. You can still think about something and talk about it in something approaching a meaningful way if you enjoy something or not.   
Thats whats cool about talking n stuff.


----------



## djbombscare (May 3, 2005)

Hey I gotta say that yeah the dalek one wasn't the best. It sort of made you feel sorry for them I suppose. But I thought it was a nice way to let fans know that really there probably aint gonna be any dalek episodes, cos they are all dead and that probably none of the old foes will be in it at all looking at that museum they were in.

But when the dalek first spoke. . . .


I was three again and readying the Dalek proof cushion.


----------



## Allan (May 3, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> But I thought it was a nice way to let fans know that really there probably aint gonna be any dalek episodes



Prepare your sofas and cushions.....


----------



## silentNate (May 3, 2005)

Why more Daleks without giving the fans a bit of Cybermen-lovin'


----------



## golightly (May 3, 2005)

Ah yes.  The Cybermen.  I actually think they were much more creepy than the Daleks.  The Tomb of the Cybermen really freaked me when the Cybermen started revive from their suspended animation.


----------



## silentNate (May 3, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I found them creepy growing up... The Daleks were cool but not scary


----------



## Belushi (May 5, 2005)

Allan said:
			
		

> Prepare your sofas and cushions.....



I'm not convinced it will be the Daleks, the rumours seem to be wishfull thinking, imo the Daleks would be a bit predictable (much as I'd love to see them!) I think RTD is really going to surprise us.

The Bad Wolf thing has me intrigued now, it's appeared in four episodes, twice as the graffiti on the side of the Tardis, once when Gwyneth used the phrase in the Cardiff Episode, and the helicopter at the start of the Dalek episode was 'Bad Wolf One'.

I suspect its connected to Rose, in the Cardiff episode Gwyneth said she'd 'seen the darkness, the big bad wolf', and in Saturdays episode the Dalek told Rose how he'd felt her emotions but also how he'd 'felt the darkness in her'.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 5, 2005)

now seen  end of the earth   the  cardiff one  and the dalek one

and  i must say ......... it just doent feel doctor whoish enough for me ... it takes it self far too seriously ...  certainly there are cool parts  like the dalek  wasting  the security force like they were   nothing more than flys  but all in all trying to be really ark and meaningfull but  somehow just not feeling it ... to me  i felt McCoy was far more a convincing dark doctor    but also  hem  felt  like a doctor  park comic part mad part dark ...     basically the show needs more  campness and a little more depth too eatch show ....... and they  really needed the daleks to come back in force


----------



## silentNate (May 5, 2005)

The Daleks will return, I'm quite more excited by episode ten though 
Agree about Chris Eccleston- comes to something when Sly is called upon to take on the waistcoat 
I have high hopes of Tennant


----------



## redsquirrel (May 5, 2005)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> now seen  end of the earth   the  cardiff one  and the dalek one
> 
> and  i must say ......... it just doent feel doctor whoish enough for me ... it takes it self far too seriously ...  certainly there are cool parts  like the dalek  wasting  the security force like they were   nothing more than flys  but all in all trying to be really ark and meaningfull but  somehow just not feeling it ... to me  i felt McCoy was far more a convincing dark doctor    but also  hem  felt  like a doctor  park comic part mad part dark ...     basically the show needs more  campness and a little more depth too eatch show ....... and they  really needed the daleks to come back in force


*More* campness. I'm sorry this is the show which had two episodes in which the villians went around farting all the time right? I agree there are some terrible po-faced moments like the stuff about "I can't promise to protect her"    crap.

Very suspicous about Tennent, he was crap in Blackpool totally acted off the screen by the other bloke (who was in state of play).


----------



## Balbi (May 5, 2005)

redsquirrel is just annoyed because they aren't 7 years old any more, so she's noticing the problems with it


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> But trhe tongue in cheek thing was (IMO) crap. Really blatent, unfunny, smug and patronising. If you want to see good humour in Dr Who watch City of Death or any of the Douglas Adams episodes.
> 
> I hate this "oh we're so fucking clever with all these little in jokes" bullshit.



  You may have a point.I was in Forbideen planet(thew sci fi shop in Shaftesbury Ave).Thjey had all the old series.Some of which I havent seen.Must say soem of the plots did look good.Especially from the 70s.


----------



## Fenian (May 7, 2005)

"|Impossible.  A member of staff with an idea."

Cracking episode yet again.  There was a better quote from the Doctor earlier in the show but I can't remember, it was moving so fast.  Like the implied critique of fear of outsiders being whipped up after 9/11 within certain borders.

And that theme tune!  

Ba-da-da-dam, ba-da-da-dam, ba-da-da-dam, ba-da...

Awful glad that geek appears to be dropped from the series as well.  Rose gets better and better.


----------



## Wowbagger (May 7, 2005)

What a wonderful premise, and what a great message.  Don't accept what they tell you.  Question.  Think for yourself.


----------



## CyberRose (May 8, 2005)

Quick question: my mum has been taping the episodes for me but she missed the first 10 mins of the second part of that Sliveryn episode (it was in two halfs, the aliens were gonna nuke earth and sell it off). At the end of the first episode, the Doctor was trapped in that room in 10 Downing St and Rose's mum was about to get killed...how did they both manage to get out of it?! Ta


----------



## Lock&Light (May 8, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Quick question: my mum has been taping the episodes for me but she missed the first 10 mins of the second part of that Sliveryn episode (it was in two halfs, the aliens were gonna nuke earth and sell it off). At the end of the first episode, the Doctor was trapped in that room in 10 Downing St and Rose's mum was about to get killed...how did they both manage to get out of it?! Ta



I think Rose's mum was saved by vinegar. The aliens were very alergic to it.


----------



## Loki (May 8, 2005)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> I think Rose's mum was saved by vinegar. The aliens were very alergic to it.


It's a pretty dumb plotline (advanced aliens not knowing about the dangers of vinegar on the target planet). But still this new series rocks.


----------



## CyberRose (May 8, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> It's a pretty dumb plotline (advanced aliens not knowing about the dangers of vinegar on the target planet). But still this new series rocks.


I like it but I just wish they'd have done it in four-parters. Nothing much seems to happen and what does happen usually revolves around one setting. 45 mins is not a lot of time to develop one story. I always end up feeling like it could have gone so much further with a bit more time, but I guess they are just trying to cram as many different stories/aliens into what little time they have


----------



## CyberRose (May 8, 2005)

Still, did think it was funny when the Sliveryn told the Earthlings that the aliens have weapons of mass destruction and they can be ready in 45 seconds! In your face Saddam!


----------



## LostNotFound (May 8, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Quick question: my mum has been taping the episodes for me but she missed the first 10 mins of the second part of that Sliveryn episode (it was in two halfs, the aliens were gonna nuke earth and sell it off). At the end of the first episode, the Doctor was trapped in that room in 10 Downing St and Rose's mum was about to get killed...how did they both manage to get out of it?! Ta



the dr hacked into the missile system (giving instructions by mobile to erm.. the thick lad rose's bloke) and fired a nuke at no.10. rose saves them by suggesting that they "hide under a door frame as that what you do in an earthquake". nuke destroys aliens, dr who & co survive, and the back bench MP makes some speech about earth being saved to the crowd.

dr who says something ahhh yes thats where i remember her name from, she becomes priminister and starts a new era of love peace and prosperity.. or sommat


----------



## CyberRose (May 8, 2005)

LostNotFound said:
			
		

> the dr hacked into the missile system (giving instructions by mobile to erm.. the thick lad rose's bloke) and fired a nuke at no.10. rose saves them by suggesting that they "hide under a door frame as that what you do in an earthquake". nuke destroys aliens, dr who & co survive, and the back bench MP makes some speech about earth being saved to the crowd.
> 
> dr who says something ahhh yes thats where i remember her name from, she becomes priminister and starts a new era of love peace and prosperity.. or sommat


saw that bit! (It was the first ten mins of that episode we missed, the cliffhanger from the previous episode)


----------



## CyberRose (May 8, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> saw that bit! (It was the first ten mins of that episode we missed, the cliffhanger from the previous episode)


Right I've spotted my mistake!

Rose's mum was gonna get killed, the Doctor was getting electrocuted (along with all the other UFO experts) and the fat woman alien was comin after Rose, the MP for Fydale North and Kurt from teachers (who obviously dies!). I didn't know how they all managed to get out of that little quandary!


----------



## LostNotFound (May 8, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> saw that bit! (It was the first ten mins of that episode we missed, the cliffhanger from the previous episode)



sorry


----------



## Allan (May 8, 2005)

The ID badges are electrocuting the experts but the Doctor resists the shock ("Dealy to humans, maybe....") and manages to put his ID badge on the exposed Slitheen. Because all the Slitheen are linked they all feel the shock and are incapacitated, including the one in the kitchen. Ricky/Micky comes in and saves Roses mum - stopping only to take a piccy of it with his phone - and leads her out of her flat into his. 

The Doctor runs off and finds the SWAT guys and lead them into the conferance room but by this time they Slitheen have recovered and the exposed one has put her disguise back on.....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 8, 2005)

Ive just found out that my mums friends son is working on the special effects for this series of DR Who ( he did the 1st one too) and hes jjust won an award for the special effects in the Omagh bombing programme.

Im wondering whether he can arrange a visit from the cybermen the next time my kids are being little sods?


----------



## CyberRose (May 8, 2005)

Allan said:
			
		

> The ID badges are electrocuting the experts but the Doctor resists the shock ("Dealy to humans, maybe....") and manages to put his ID badge on the exposed Slitheen. Because all the Slitheen are linked they all feel the shock and are incapacitated, including the one in the kitchen. Ricky/Micky comes in and saves Roses mum - stopping only to take a piccy of it with his phone - and leads her out of her flat into his.
> 
> The Doctor runs off and finds the SWAT guys and lead them into the conferance room but by this time they Slitheen have recovered and the exposed one has put her disguise back on.....


Cheers!


----------



## Wess (May 8, 2005)

Starts here next week....can't wait!!....


Dooo dee dooo de dooo de darrr.....dudlededumdeduddledumdeddedlle dum....dood eeee dooo dee daarrr do doo......duddleedumde etc....


----------



## Wess (May 8, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> It's a pretty dumb plotline (advanced aliens not knowing about the dangers of vinegar on the target planet). But still this new series rocks.


What about the plotline on Mel Gibsons movie "Signs"...the Alians invade a planet 75% covered in water to take over these humans who are also 75% water and where it rains and snows and the locals piss and spit but the Alians die when water is splashed in them!!....hahaha...good fucken grief.


----------



## silentNate (May 9, 2005)

I think its a shame Adam was dispensed with in the last episdode- I thought he was great and deserved a long run with the character. The thought of him being replaced by John Barrowman is galling 
Episode seven was as good as I had been promised- Simon Pegg appeared to be relishing every piece of dialogue and in this season they seem to have picked up some great actors like Simon Callow to really beef up the stories 
Having a subtle dig at the media is perfectly in keeping with Dr Who...

Now on to the next episode and I await the blushes of those that criticised the idea of 'soapy' Dr Who as Rose going back in time to meet her father should be excellent for a family audience


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2005)

_subtle_??

I thought that was the weakest of the series so far - but still more than entertaining enough.  Simon Pegg was great, tho most of the other supporting cast a bit weak.  Nice ending tho.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 9, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I think its a shame Adam was dispensed with in the last episdode- I thought he was great and deserved a long run with the character.



I expect he'll be back...


----------



## silentNate (May 9, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> I expect he'll be back...


 He's not listed in the cast for the rest of the episodes of this season but he might be invited back for season two.


----------



## Allan (May 9, 2005)

No he won't.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 9, 2005)

I was alluring to the character, not the lovely Bruno


----------



## Echo Beach (May 9, 2005)

Ooh yes and in the Dr Who anorak's programme on beeb 3 after, RTD dropped a hint that The Master is on the cards for a comeback. But not in this series


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2005)

I'm not wading through 6 odd pages of arguement before I make acomment so.
New Dr is class, it combines the best elements of the old and updates the old doc a little. The assistant is as ever fit. The monsters are as usual rubbish. Thiers lots of running down corridors. He may not be as good as Pertwee or as dapper as Mcoy but he is good.


----------



## SonOfGoatboy (May 10, 2005)

Unadulterated triumph. I love it, I just love it.


----------



## silentNate (May 14, 2005)

Socialist Worker poster five minutes in... I hid behind the sofa


----------



## ecadre (May 14, 2005)

pumpity pum pumity pum wooo wooo!


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 14, 2005)

Last episode...was the best episode of doctor who i have ever seen.


----------



## Groucho (May 14, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Socialist Worker poster five minutes in... I hid behind the sofa


 Specially made by the BBC props dept.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 14, 2005)

Gold Vauxhall Nova.... Young driver......Hit & Run. These new scripts are sharp


----------



## Wowbagger (May 14, 2005)

Awesome episode.  I have a feeling there's going to be a sizeable contingent who didn't like it, though.

edited to add: On the other hand, proceeding to the Outpost Gallifrey poll reveals that 270 out of 570 people (57%) voted it 5/5, with half the rest voting it 4/5.  It's nice to be wrong sometimes.


----------



## Loki (May 14, 2005)

Time paradox, wierd flying aliens gobbling up humans and that lovely sub-story of Rose rescuing and getting to know her Dad (I got all misty eyed and almost had to reach for my hankie).

Top marks.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2005)

Would those monsters have been galactic/temporal metaphors, then?

I got a C in English, you know


----------



## ecadre (May 14, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Would those monsters have been galactic/temporal metaphors, then?
> 
> I got a C in English, you know



The technical term is Weird Time Alien Thingies


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 14, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Time paradox, wierd flying aliens gobbling up humans and that lovely sub-story of Rose rescuing and getting to know her Dad (I got all misty eyed and almost had to reach for my hankie).
> 
> Top marks.


My Daughter sniffed alot and insisted she wasnt crying   I thought it was a top episode


----------



## vimto (May 14, 2005)

It really was a bit of a tearjerker that one...

snotters were tripping me


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 14, 2005)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> My Daughter sniffed alot and insisted she wasnt crying   I thought it was a top episode


Yeah makes me laugh all those people who 'almost' cried but somehow never did! Stiff upper lip my arse. (I cried!)
Cheers
Jeff


----------



## vimto (May 14, 2005)

blows bubble from nose


----------



## CyberRose (May 14, 2005)

That episode had quite a few holes in it re the changing time thingy. Cos they still changed time cos the driver was caught this time, so his life and everything connected to it would be different so why didn't those monsters come back? 

Plus it was a a bit of a rip off of a Steven King story called Langoliers


----------



## In Bloom (May 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> That episode had quite a few holes in it re the changing time thingy. Cos they still changed time cos the driver was caught this time, so his life and everything connected to it would be different so why didn't those monsters come back?


Ahbutbutbut, the reason that time ruptured was because there were two of the Doctor and Rose in close proximity, causing a "weak spot" 
</nerdly apologism>



> Plus it was a a bit of a rip off of a Steven King story called Langoliers


I can see the similarities, but it was hardly a rip off, it was completely different in so many ways.


----------



## vimto (May 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> That episode had quite a few holes in it re the changing time thingy. Cos they still changed time cos the driver was caught this time, so his life and everything connected to it would be different so why didn't those monsters come back?
> 
> Plus it was a a bit of a rip off of a Steven King story called Langoliers


You could also say that the near final scenes were a rip off of the movie Dogma where the angels there are on a similar path of mass destruction...

wonderful stuff whatever


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> That episode had quite a few holes in it re the changing time thingy. Cos they still changed time cos the driver was caught this time, so his life and everything connected to it would be different so why didn't those monsters come back?
> 
> Plus it was a a bit of a rip off of a Steven King story called Langoliers


The episode makes it quite clear that the strength of the monsters depends on the seriousness of the change in time. So the two sets of the doctor and rose and the saving of someone who dies attracts the beasties and the touching of the baby rose by the adult rose allows them to enter the church. The driver being stopped is a minor event in time so is not strong enough to attract the monsters back.
You say a few holes and then...mention one. Any more you spotted?


----------



## CyberRose (May 14, 2005)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> The episode makes it quite clear that the strength of the monsters depends on the seriousness of the change in time. So the two sets of the doctor and rose and the saving of someone who dies attracts the beasties and the touching of the baby rose by the adult rose allows them to enter the church. The driver being stopped is a minor event in time so is not strong enough to attract the monsters back.
> You say a few holes and then...mention one. Any more you spotted?


Well they all conserned the same issue. Like at the beggining when the ("first") Doctor and Rose dissapeared when (the "second") Rose ran past them. Now maybe some scientist/sci-fi guru can correct me but I assumed they dissapeared cos time had been altered (a la the end of Back to the Future), if that is true, why didn't everything else just alter itself? And why did Roses dad killing himself at the end make any difference? Why did everything change then? Rose had still changed time, and she had still touched herself (will be back in a moment after I have pondered on that image!) so why did the monsters dissapear?


----------



## Belushi (May 15, 2005)

Absolutely loved it!

My only complaint is that it should be me holding Rose's hand and not the Doctor


----------



## Idris2002 (May 15, 2005)

How about Dylan Moran as the Doctor?


----------



## butchersapron (May 15, 2005)

Which one's he? They cynical drunk or the charming _naif_. I do get my stereotypes mixed up.


----------



## Loki (May 15, 2005)

Idris2002 said:
			
		

> How about Dylan Moran as the Doctor?


The Black Books guy? Yeah he'd be good in a zany sort of way


----------



## Pie 1 (May 15, 2005)

Idris2002 said:
			
		

> How about Dylan Moran as the Doctor?



That's possably the best suggestion yet


----------



## Belushi (May 15, 2005)

Its high time we had a Welsh Doctor!

Rhys Ifans is your man!


----------



## Loki (May 15, 2005)

Anyone know a bit torrent source for that last episode? Definitely worth another watch.


----------



## Belushi (May 15, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Anyone know a bit torrent source for that last episode? Definitely worth another watch.



It will be repeated tonight on BBC3 if you have that.


----------



## Loki (May 15, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> It will be repeated tonight on BBC3 if you have that.


Unfortunately since our house move my Freeview is unwatchable, even with a booster  (And yep I've tried rescanning the channels)


----------



## Idris2002 (May 15, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Which one's he? They cynical drunk or the charming _naif_. I do get my stereotypes mixed up.



'The Irish stage Irishman is the finest in the world'. - Flann O'Brien.


----------



## silentNate (May 15, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Time paradox, wierd flying aliens gobbling up humans and that lovely sub-story of Rose rescuing and getting to know her Dad (I got all misty eyed and almost had to reach for my hankie).
> 
> Top marks.


 It was a very silly premise.... Dr Who _should_ be silly as it is for children...

Found this episode very moving, I'm sure it scared a lot of wee kidders as well 
Next two episodes are meant to be quite frightening in comparison


----------



## Loki (May 15, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> It was a very silly premise.... Dr Who _should_ be silly as it is for children...
> 
> Found this episode very moving, I'm sure it scared a lot of wee kidders as well
> Next two episodes are meant to be quite frightening in comparison


Woohoo, bring it on! Is it just two more episodes left then?

Cheers to the kind person for that bittorrent link


----------



## Belushi (May 15, 2005)

Four episodes left I think.


----------



## silentNate (May 15, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Woohoo, bring it on! Is it just two more episodes left then?
> 
> Cheers to the kind person for that bittorrent link


 You getting it from uknova? They only have a mpg format version there and I'd love to get an .avi proper 

Next two episodes are nine and ten (Empty Child and Doctor Dances) which leaves three episodes of the season- another one parter called Boom Town and then the final two episodes of Chris Eccleston. Thiorteen in all.


----------



## Loki (May 15, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> You getting it from uknova? They only have a mpg format version there and I'd love to get an .avi proper
> 
> Next two episodes are nine and ten (Empty Child and Doctor Dances) which leaves three episodes of the season- another one parter called Boom Town and then the final two episodes of Chris Eccleston. Thiorteen in all.



Link sent  ta.


----------



## CNT36 (May 15, 2005)

So the dad from the church is dead but the dad that should of been hit wasnt was he. I mean theres got to be one really confused guy wondering why some guy that looked exactly like him just ran out in front of a car. He couldnt of got back in time to be hit because things went back to normal so he would not have been hit. Why werent there two roses there????or even three? Would of made more sense if he went back and grabbed rose stopping her from saving him. That way things would of carried on normally. The way it was made absolutely no sense. And what sort of explanation is "I know what I'm doing"? as to why the creatures appeared.


----------



## Loki (May 15, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> So the dad from the church is dead but the dad that should of been hit wasnt was he. I mean theres got to be one really confused guy wondering why some guy that looked exactly like him just ran out in front of a car. He couldnt of got back in time to be hit because things went back to normal so he would not have been hit. Why werent there two roses there????or even three? Would of made more sense if he went back and grabbed rose stopping her from saving him. That way things would of carried on normally. The way it was made absolutely no sense. And what sort of explanation is "I know what I'm doing"? as to why the creatures appeared.



Answer: You're not a Timelord. The Doctor is. Leave it to the experts eh?


----------



## CNT36 (May 15, 2005)

Though not doing for me what Rose touching herself does the doctors always touching himself in the three,five and two doctors


----------



## Stigmata (May 15, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> Though not doing for me what Rose touching herself does the doctors always touching himself in the three,five and two doctors



I can't for the life of me understand that post, but I find it faintly arousing.


----------



## Allan (May 15, 2005)

"So the dad from the church is dead but the dad that should of been hit..."

should have been hit

"...wasn't was he. I mean theres got to be one really confused guy wondering why some guy that looked exactly like him just ran out in front of a car. He couldnt of got back...."

couldn't have got back

"...in time to be hit because things went back to normal so he would not have been hit."

would not of.... sorry - "have". Amazingly you actually got that one right!!! 

"Why werent there two roses there????or even three? Would of made more sense...."

Would have made more sense

"...if he went back and grabbed rose stopping her from saving him. That way things would of carried on normally." 

Would have carried on normally

"The way it was made absolutely no sense. And what sort of explanation is "I know what I'm doing"? as to why the creatures appeared."

1/5. See me after class.


----------



## Flavour (May 15, 2005)

Time travel shouldn't be attempted in such ways as was in this episode, it is highyl confusing for viewers who like to actually think about scientific and logistical explanation behind the events.

So much can be said.


----------



## Loki (May 15, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> Time travel shouldn't be attempted in such ways as was in this episode, it is highyl confusing for viewers who like to actually think about scientific and logistical explanation behind the events.
> 
> So much can be said.


Well said. But The Doctor went against his better judgement because of his (understandable!) affection for Rose. But that's the Doctor, a maverick and caring kind of guy.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 15, 2005)

For fuck's sake it's Doctor fucking Who...picking holes in the plot is probably supernerdom.

For me I found it a touching and well acted piece with dashes of humour.

I see the Socialist Workers got quite a few mentions too 

(btw I watch em on Sundays)


----------



## CNT36 (May 15, 2005)

I only picked holes in the plot because it ruined the whole story for me that all. I mean i can handle the turning doctor who into eastenders party and it was done in a much better way than say star trek when it goes allemotional but blatent mistakes just ruin it. Following the logic of the rest of the episode there should of been two mr tylers at the point when he was hit by the car because the one that was hit was actually from several hours in the future so what happened to the younger version. A one sentence explanantion in the episode could of covered it. Unlike flavour I think time travel should be attempted in such ways as in this episode aslong as they are done well unlike in this stroy where an other wise good plot idea was ruined because of it.




			
				Stigmata said:
			
		

> I can't for the life of me understand that post, but I find it faintly arousing.



Just a musing on the paradox line. Allan I will not dignify you with a respone. Paradox indeed.


----------



## Flavour (May 15, 2005)

Well, CNT36, when the directors and writers of Doctor Who get their heads around the finer aspects of the realisation of Time Travel and the paradoxs thrown up by such mismanagement of the time-space continuum then I'll be all for it!


----------



## Allan (May 15, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> Allan I will not dignify you with a respone.




Fair enough, squire!


----------



## 1927 (May 15, 2005)

Allan said:
			
		

> "So the dad from the church is dead but the dad that should of been hit..."
> 
> should have been hit
> 
> ...



Allan you are a man after my own heart! The use of "of" when people mean "have" is my biggest pet hate on these boards.Learn some grammar for crissakes people!!!


----------



## CyberRose (May 15, 2005)

I've just had a bit of a worrysome thought...

Given Rose "Billie Piper" Tyler's seemingly new found popularity, can we expect her (after she has finished in Dr Who) to carry on with her new acting skills, or are we gonna be treated to more "Cos we want to" No 1 hits?!


----------



## CNT36 (May 15, 2005)

Oh those joyous times. If only I had known she would one day be the new doctor whos bit of stuff I would have kept the signed photograph I found at the radio one roadshow instead of flushing it down the portaloo. Maybe she could do a cover of that old Pertwee song.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 16, 2005)

The holes in the plot didn't bother me, the tripe coming out of Eccelstons mouth did (all that bullshit with the couple getting married). And the fact that they insisted on telling you how feel by shoving the supposed emotion down your throat with that crappy music.


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 16, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> The holes in the plot didn't bother me, the tripe coming out of Eccelstons mouth did (all that bullshit with the couple getting married). And the fact that they insisted on telling you how feel by shoving the supposed emotion down your throat with that crappy music.


Oh bugger off you miserable old goat.


----------



## belboid (May 16, 2005)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> I see the Socialist Workers got quite a few mentions too


and the episode was set on the anniversary of the Russian revolution!  Coincidence or what....


----------



## vimto (May 16, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> and the episode was set on the anniversary of the Russian revolution!  Coincidence or what....


No it was set on the anniversary of my birthday actually...so there you are.


----------



## vimto (May 16, 2005)

It took me fecking ages to work out why the Soviet Union had a parade in Red Square everytime I was having a birthday party


----------



## silentNate (May 16, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I've just had a bit of a worrysome thought...
> 
> Given Rose "Billie Piper" Tyler's seemingly new found popularity, can we expect her (after she has finished in Dr Who) to carry on with her new acting skills, or are we gonna be treated to more "Cos we want to" No 1 hits?!


 No, she hated her pop career at the time and has a few secrets saved for her autobiography I'd guess 



			
				Loki said:
			
		

> You're not a Timelord. The Doctor is. Leave it to the experts eh?


Funniest post yet


----------



## FreddyB (May 16, 2005)

vimto said:
			
		

> It took me fecking ages to work out why the Soviet Union had a parade in Red Square everytime I was having a birthday party



Did you think you were really special?


----------



## belboid (May 16, 2005)

vimto said:
			
		

> No it was set on the anniversary of my birthday actually...so there you are.



the anniversary of your _birthday_??  are you dead then?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 21, 2005)

Definately the best episode yet. Inventive, smart and with a genuine sense of menace from the victims/mosters. The dialouge is still a bit clunky in parts ("like a mouse to a lion"   ) but a definate improvement.


----------



## Loki (May 21, 2005)

It's one strange plotline, but still I was glued to my seat. I really thought it would be unravelled until the "To be Continued" bit!


----------



## j6ango1977 (May 21, 2005)

I loved tonights episode and they did a cliffhanger. Total Dr Who. brilliant


----------



## Flavour (May 22, 2005)

Will that kid find his fucking mummy? and what's with the gas-mask face? Some Nazi skin-plastic merging adhesive?

Either way-

Episode was fucking awesome


----------



## Stigmata (May 22, 2005)

Has anyone seen this 'Bad Wolf' stuff that's been circulating on the Net? Apparently the writers have been inserting the expression 'Bad Wolf' into every episode, for as yet unknown reasons. Found a good summary at http://www.matthewman.net/archives/2005/05/03/bad_wolf_hunting.php :



> So far, we’ve seen or heard the following:
> 
> In Rose, the Nestene Consciousness quite clearly shrieks the words “Bad Wolf!” as the Tardis is revealed (the Doctor says it has recognised the Tardis as “superior technology”).
> In The End of the World, the Moxx of Balhoon mentions to the Face of Boe that they are facing “the Bad Wolf scenario”.
> ...



Any thoughts?


----------



## j6ango1977 (May 22, 2005)

I was gonna buy the DVD today but it only has the first 3 episodes on it. How crap.

Must admit I love the new Dr WHo


----------



## YojimboUK (May 22, 2005)

Best episode of the new series so far. Good characters, good story, good pacing, a nice cameo, and the gasmask moment is Doctor Who at its classic kid-scaring best.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 22, 2005)

YojimboUK said:
			
		

> the gasmask moment is Doctor Who at its classic kid-scaring best.



Exactly what I said during last nights episode. which I have to say, was sheer fucking class. 
Even Mrs Pie,(from abroad, no idea what all the fuss is about, etc) who has been giving me pitying looks up till now, was hooked


----------



## FiFi (May 22, 2005)

YojimboUK said:
			
		

> and the gasmask moment is Doctor Who at its classic kid-scaring best.



Not quite. I keep checking to find out if my 6yr old daughter is scared, but no,    thrilled or excited but not scared.
It's dissappointing really, I used to hide behind my hands, she's as tough as old boots!


----------



## silentNate (May 22, 2005)

j6ango1977 said:
			
		

> I was gonna buy the DVD today but it only has the first 3 episodes on it. How crap.
> 
> Must admit I love the new Dr WHo


 Don't buy it- don't buy any of them. In November the BBC will realise versions with loads of extras 

Last nights episode was a classic- I love being wrong as I thought John Barrowman would be shite 
Excellent props and effects brought WW2 to life, the 'I don't know whether this is Marxism in action or a West End musical' line was hilarious


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this 'Bad Wolf' stuff that's been circulating on the Net? Apparently the writers have been inserting the expression 'Bad Wolf' into every episode, for as yet unknown reasons.



Popular opinion (at least on one of the forums I'm a member of) is that Bad Wolf (the title of a later episode) will be some kind of reality TV show. I'm personally convinced that Adam may play some part in it


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 22, 2005)

'Are you my mummy?'

Brrrrr....  - just watched it on BBC 3. Mini Kak (age 5) was cool with it, but i thought it was proper scary.

Possibly the best one so far.

(I rekon the 'plague' will be something to do with the nano-bot stuff that yank boy used to heal Rose's hand )


----------



## CNT36 (May 23, 2005)

Well theres a load of speculation that the bad wolf is the TARDIS or the doctor or Rose.


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 23, 2005)

YojimboUK said:
			
		

> Best episode of the new series so far. Good characters, good story, good pacing, a nice cameo, and the gasmask moment is Doctor Who at its classic kid-scaring best.



No shit. Me n'fuct had to deal with the aftermath - a tearful 8 year old - and convince her they're not real and it was only a bad dream. Didn't help we were half pissed watching the Eurovision. Now that really was terrifying.

Still, I feel kind of proud to pass on the tradition of scaring small children on a Saturday night. If it were good enough for us then it's good enough for them...


----------



## ch750536 (May 23, 2005)

j6ango1977 said:
			
		

> I was gonna buy the DVD today but it only has the first 3 episodes on it. How crap.
> 
> Must admit I love the new Dr WHo



Buy the dvd? Its on the beeb, you have already paid for it. I managed to get the first 7 episodes downloaded onto my dvd, great quality too.


----------



## peppery (May 23, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this 'Bad Wolf' stuff that's been circulating on the Net? Apparently the writers have been inserting the expression 'Bad Wolf' into every episode, for as yet unknown reasons. Found a good summary at http://www.matthewman.net/archives/2005/05/03/bad_wolf_hunting.php :
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



The Bad wolf reference in this episode was when Nancy said to the Doctor, what big ears you've got, what a big nose you've got, she was obviously red riding hood and he was the Bad Wolf.


----------



## silentNate (May 24, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Popular opinion (at least on one of the forums I'm a member of) is that Bad Wolf (the title of a later episode) will be some kind of reality TV show. I'm personally convinced that Adam may play some part in it


 I hope you are right- Adam could become a decent villain imho 
Last two episodes are about reality TV but we have yet to see the last of the Slitheen...
Regarding the matthewman site the idea of Rose being like red riding hood was one of the first things I picked up on though DWM has made a lot of the Bad Wolf idea and hinted that it might have something to do with the Time Lords/ Gallifreys extinction


----------



## Wowbagger (May 24, 2005)

It's so nice to see them listening and giving us ample warning before the next week's trailer.  Also, the fanboy in me loves the electronic scream going straight into the credits like it always used to (even if they are using the original and not the much-improved scream that preceded the Howell end title music).


----------



## pk (May 24, 2005)




----------



## pk (May 24, 2005)




----------



## pk (May 24, 2005)




----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2005)

What the fuck was the point of those last three posts? There not even remotely funny.


----------



## MysteryGuest (May 24, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> What the fuck was the point of those last three posts? There not even remotely funny.




They are if you saw the last Dr Who.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2005)

No I saw the last Doctor Who and they're still not funny.


----------



## pk (May 24, 2005)

Neither are you Redsquealer.

You don't see me complaining though do you, eh?

(methinks a certain miserable old goat takes his sci-fi/Marvel comics/Forbidden Planet nerdiness too seriously)

I absolutely love the new Dr Who series, for the record, and the BBC 3 doco that follows each programme, totally hooked, Billie is eminently snoggable and Ecclestone, while suffering from a weakness in the script department, is every bit as eccentric and jovial as the role demands.

Top stuff.

And if I want to post up a few pictures on topic, I will.

So ner.


----------



## MysteryGuest (May 24, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> No I saw the last Doctor Who and they're still not funny.




In your opinion, you mean.


----------



## Allan (May 24, 2005)

Of course the really important thing here is that he corrected himself from "there" to "they're".


----------



## fucthest8 (May 24, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> No I saw the last Doctor Who and they're still not funny.



In which case I can only assume you're a pretty humourless type. In my opinion.


----------



## Loki (May 24, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> I absolutely love the new Dr Who series, for the record, and the BBC 3 doco



I can't get BBC 3 anymore since our house move  But I've just found out that the BBC 3 proggy (Doctor Who Confidential) is on p2p


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 24, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> I can't get BBC 3 anymore since our house move  But I've just found out that the BBC 3 proggy (Doctor Who Confidential) is on p2p


I don't know if p2p is easy to use but the BBC put up the confidential proggy up on their dr who site.
Cheers
Jeff


----------



## silentNate (May 27, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> I can't get BBC 3 anymore since our house move  But I've just found out that the BBC 3 proggy (Doctor Who Confidential) is on p2p


 Yeah Dr Who Confidential has been cut in time length by approx ten minutes so that the episodes are more behind the scenes than about the history of Dr Who as they were before


----------



## silentNate (May 27, 2005)

Season finale is set on Satellite 5 where the Dr ends up in a BB reality type programme... It has thousands of Daleks and at least one major character will die


----------



## Loki (May 27, 2005)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> I don't know if p2p is easy to use but the BBC put up the confidential proggy up on their dr who site.
> Cheers
> Jeff


ah, cheers! That would be a streamed service prolly, the quality's better with p2p.


----------



## Echo Beach (May 28, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Season finale is set on Satellite 5 where the Dr ends up in a BB reality type programme... It has thousands of Daleks and at least one major character will die



Ooooh you spoiler you!


----------



## Fenian (May 28, 2005)

That episode, conclusion of the WWII two-parter, was stunning.  Just stunning.  Ecclestone is delightfully edgy, intense and batty.  I just love the tension between himself and Billie - I mean c'mon, how long can timelords last before having a shag?  The nanotherms or whatever they were called were a great stylistic device, and I forgive them the all-lived-happily-after ending.  

"Well there is a war on.  Maybe you miscounted?"


----------



## redsquirrel (May 28, 2005)

I didn't think it was as good as the first part but it was still pretty good. The Captain seems like a good character and both Eccelston and Piper were better. Even the sentinmental ending didn't feel as though it was force-feeding you the emotion. I just hope next week manages to maintain this standard.


----------



## Wowbagger (May 28, 2005)

I love the Doctor's reaction to finally being able to save everybody for once.


----------



## jacobs steel (May 28, 2005)

I really enjoyed that    Captain Jack, great character. Kids loved it more than last week. But the ending was crap


----------



## Fenian (May 28, 2005)

Which part of the ending did you feel? b Saving Jack or saving everyone else?

Agree with Wowbagger that saving everyone else was worth it for Ecclestone's great reaction, it was as if he was genuinely enthused - and he bloody danced!


----------



## Loki (May 28, 2005)

Fenian said:
			
		

> and he bloody danced!


Don't think it was the strongest storyline but more than made up for by the Doctor / Rose strutting their stuff


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 28, 2005)

Is this new bloke, how can I put it, indiscriminate, then?


----------



## Wowbagger (May 28, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Is this new bloke, how can I put it, indiscriminate, then?



Indeed he is: RTD's apparently stated it quite unequivocally in some interview for Doctor Who Magazine or something,


----------



## j6ango1977 (May 28, 2005)

Love tonight. fantastic follow up to last week. Dr WHo rules so much .lol


----------



## editor (May 29, 2005)

That was fucking amazing. Must have shared the shit out of kids.
And next week it's in lovely Cardiff!!


----------



## silentNate (May 29, 2005)

Next week Dr Who saves Cardiff.... unfortunately 

Loved this weeks episode- seemed weird having gay characters (the butcher etc) but this is a modern age and it was done so well. Chris Eccleston was the best I had seen in this episode and my onlt gripe would be that I wanted Nancy as the new companion 
Its a touch sentimental the writing- I like that as a bit of emotion is only going to drag the audience in


----------



## ecadre (May 29, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Next week Dr Who saves Cardiff.... unfortunately



Yeah, but it's so he can save the world, so it's not really about Cardiff


----------



## CNT36 (May 29, 2005)

Thought it went on a bit to long after he'd saved the world. Only one question why did were they all looking for that brats mummy??? I know the bots reprogrammed them but surely in a battle it could be pretty self defeating to programme everyone with the personality of the first person they fix up?? Was it a fluke?? Might know the answer but my girlfriend was talking through it. Again!


----------



## ecadre (May 29, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> Thought it went on a bit to long after he'd saved the world. Only one question why did were they all looking for that brats mummy??? I know the bots reprogrammed them but surely in a battle it could be pretty self defeating to programme everyone with the personality of the first person they fix up?? Was it a fluke?? Might know the answer but my girlfriend was talking through it. Again!



They'd never seen a human, so they got a bit confused.


----------



## CNT36 (May 29, 2005)

Yeah I understood that as they didnt know what was gas mask and what was tot just didnt think that would explain the persona. I think thats the main problem with this series a lack of detail and plot holes that can ruin an otherwise excellent show.


----------



## ecadre (May 29, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> Yeah I understood that as they didnt know what was gas mask and what was tot just didnt think that would explain the persona. I think thats the main problem with this series a lack of detail and plot holes that can ruin an otherwise excellent show.



They were aliens, how would they know   

It's all true you know, I saw it on the telly


----------



## Flavour (May 29, 2005)

i wanted more Nancy as well  she rocked


----------



## redsquirrel (May 29, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Its a touch sentimental the writing- I like that as a bit of emotion is only going to drag the audience in


But there is a difference between sentimentality and genuine emotion. I think these last two episodes managed to stay on the right side of that line, unlike much of the rest of the series.


----------



## Groucho (May 29, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> That was fucking amazing. Must have shared the shit out of kids.
> And next week it's in lovely Cardiff!!



Mistype one consonent and a whole weird - and mildly disturbing - alternate meaning.


----------



## FiFi (May 29, 2005)

I've got a confession to make:
I develped a crush on Capt. Jack when it turned out his emergency protocol was to order a dry martini


----------



## Fenian (May 29, 2005)

FiFi said:
			
		

> I've got a confession to make:



Three Our Fathers and three Hail Marys.  Go in peace my child.


----------



## FiFi (May 29, 2005)

Fenian said:
			
		

> Three Our Fathers and three Hail Marys.  Go in peace my child.



Oddly enough, this doesn't help to make me feel any less embarrassed.
But thank you for trying


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 29, 2005)

FiFi said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, this doesn't help to make me feel any less embarrassed.
> But thank you for trying


 He's an idiot, he didn't even get the mix right, do you always fall for the stupid ones? For gods sakes if the last thing you're going to do before death is drink, you damn well make sure it's mixed right. [/rant]


----------



## ch750536 (May 29, 2005)

Wow.

This series is fantastic. 100% beeb class.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 29, 2005)

I like it, the science is awful, but for the first time i've managed to not only sit there and ignore the flaws, but enjoy it despite them.


----------



## silentNate (May 30, 2005)

Apparently Billie has signed a £200,000 contract for season two 
The 'bad wolf' reference was on the bomb btw 
Can't wait to see my gay workmate to discuss the fact that the Doctor has a gay companion


----------



## Allan (May 30, 2005)

Do you realise that this story, "The Three Doctors" and "Edge Of destruction" are the only stories where no-one dies.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 30, 2005)

Yeah, didn't remember so many deaths in Dr Who before...


----------



## CNT36 (May 30, 2005)

Yeah but the three doctors is pushing it as at the time Omega was supposed to be dead wasnt he??? It was until he returned with the fifth doctor about a decade later that it was found out hes still alive. Its like watching wrath of khan and saying spock didnt die. Dont know where Im going with this. Only posting it because I did all this typing before realising I didnt have a point.


----------



## Cosmo Topper (May 30, 2005)

Allan said:
			
		

> Do you realise that this story, "The Three Doctors" and "Edge Of destruction" are the only stories where no-one dies.



What, ever? How does someone know this?


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2005)

Cosmo Topper said:
			
		

> What, ever? How does someone know this?


 I believe they stated this fact in the latest copy of DWM


----------



## pk (May 31, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> That was fucking amazing. Must have shared the shit out of kids.
> And next week it's in lovely Cardiff!!



The series production office is based in Cardiff, hence all the Cardiff locations.

And hence the reason Ecclestone is leaving.


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2005)

Russell T Davies has stated that, 'some lovely souls won't be joing us [for the next season] cos they're all Cardiff'd out- having abandoned families and loved ones for nine months, they want a bit longer at home, and who can blame them?'


----------



## jacobs steel (Jun 4, 2005)

"Dinner and bondage", how can I refuse     This just gets better imho

Not easy to explain to a 9 year old


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 4, 2005)

Well after the last two rather good episodes were back to the rubbish.  
The one good thing is Jack who's a great character.


----------



## Allan (Jun 4, 2005)

The last clip of the next week's preview: "Oh! What a giveaway!"


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 4, 2005)

I thought we were finally going to see an alien world in this episode. But we only got Wales.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 4, 2005)

The weakest of the new series in my opinion. Last two weeks were fantastic - among the best ever.

The theme - should an irredeemable mass murderer be extradited if the host civilisation has the death penalty? - was a good one, but was explored a mite too shallowly even for a kids programme. The questioning of Dr as playing God has been done before but is worthy of being looked at again. The solution of regression to childhood was a good one. But the TARDIS suddenly solving everything was weak. The suspense was non-existant. There were no good chases or action scenes, decent explosions and the monster is just a grown up ET with wind. The new companion is irritating too.

Next week's looks promising - reality TV shows as sadistic torture.  Great opportunity for satire.  The return of the Daleks    (they should have kept that quiet).

Cybermen are rumoured to be on the way too, are they?  Perhaps next series.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 4, 2005)

I had a DR Who plot where a displaced Cyberman hid away in a 70s disco.


----------



## FiFi (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, my crush on Capt. Jack has faded because he was, well a little irritating in this episode.
However, I now want to go and visit Cardiff, they made it look lovely.
(OK I'm fickle, I admit it   )

PS. What was all that about acknowledging  that "Bad Wolf" stuff. If it's sublimminal why talk about it? Or is it some big thing we're supposed to have noticed for a future episode (because I only notice the references that are spoken-proberably because I don't always wear my glasses to watch TV.)

Or am I just hoplessly confused


----------



## akirajoel (Jun 4, 2005)

It was a pretty cool episode...

Lots of interesting talky/talky and stuff for the little 'uns to think about.

Although the end should be used in future media studies classes to illustrate the whole 'ghost in the machine' approach to endings...   

Yay to daleks!

(hope they're not all liberal humanist thou...)

and Bad Wolf - what can it mean? Return of the Master? Or whatever the fuck he's called? Or a new Bad Wolf baddie? ANyone know what the geeks are saying?


----------



## jacobs steel (Jun 4, 2005)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> It was a pretty cool episode...
> 
> Lots of interesting talky/talky and stuff for the little 'uns to think about.
> 
> and Bad Wolf - what can it mean? Return of the Master? Or whatever the fuck he's called? Or a new Bad Wolf baddie? ANyone know what the geeks are saying?



How long does it take to define 'extrapolate' to a 9 year old  

This 'bad wolf' thing, how was it written in Welsh again


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 4, 2005)

FiFi said:
			
		

> What was all that about acknowledging  that "Bad Wolf" stuff. If it's sublimminal why talk about it? Or is it some big thing we're supposed to have noticed for a future episode (because I only notice the references that are spoken-proberably because I don't always wear my glasses to watch TV.)
> 
> Or am I just hoplessly confused



Every episode has featured references to it so far, mostly sprayed on walls and the like. My theory is that the reality show "Bad Wolf" is already in progress. Perhaps they are already being observed?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 4, 2005)

jacobs steel said:
			
		

> How long does it take to define 'extrapolate' to a 9 year old
> 
> This 'bad wolf' thing, how was it written in Welsh again



Bydd Wlfe or summat.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 4, 2005)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> It was a pretty cool episode...
> 
> Lots of interesting talky/talky and stuff for the little 'uns to think about.
> 
> ...



I have googled 'Bad Wolf Dr Who'.  There is much discussion...

Great flights of fancy include Rose in a red top, Rose pointing to the Doctor's big ears etc as reference to 'What big eyes you have..' etc the Pig-Alien, so reference to the Big Bad Wolf of nursery rhyme (an obvious link taken a bit far?)

One theory is that The Master is imbedded in the TARDIS.  

Whatever, I think this extra-dimension to the series is ace.


----------



## osterberg (Jun 4, 2005)

bit disapointed that the return of the Daleks was given away inthe trailer however if someone has to get rid of Eccleston's Doctor it has to be them


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 4, 2005)

Will it be them thougth? I thought this series had finished filming when he decided to leave.


----------



## pilchardman (Jun 5, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> Will it be them thougth? I thought this series had finished filming when he decided to leave.


No, the last three episodes were left unfinished until the series started airing.


----------



## Wowbagger (Jun 5, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Rose pointing to the Doctor's big ears etc as reference to 'What big eyes you have..' etc the Pig-Alien, so reference to the Big Bad Wolf of nursery rhyme (an obvious link taken a bit far?)



That's not the real bit of evidence, though.  The real bit everyone's citing is from 'The Empty Child' when whatsername the teenage mother says to the Doctor some only-slightly-altered variant on "Granny, what a big nose you have", which was also in an episode with no other obvious Bad Wolf reference.


----------



## pilchardman (Jun 5, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> whatsername the teenage mother .


Nancy.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 5, 2005)

The daleks are coming! Yay!

<does little dance>


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 5, 2005)

badwolf website said:
			
		

> Is it a mistake to think it's a person? Perhaps it's an object... a unique one.
> 
> We know that the TARDIS can alter Rose and the Doctor's perceptions of the world so that they can understand alien languages... perhaps it's responsible for placing the clues about Bad Wolf all around them?
> 
> If so, why? What is the TARDIS trying to warn them about?



This is my favourite theory so far. Pretty cool.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I thought we were finally going to see an alien world in this episode.


Try Caroline Street in Cardiff at 2am on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Allan (Jun 5, 2005)

_"We know that the TARDIS can alter Rose and the Doctor's perceptions of the world so that they can understand alien languages... "_ 

So how come it didn't translate Welsh for them?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 5, 2005)

Allan said:
			
		

> _"We know that the TARDIS can alter Rose and the Doctor's perceptions of the world so that they can understand alien languages... "_
> 
> So how come it didn't translate Welsh for them?



It did for the Doctor.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 5, 2005)

Maybe its the reading thing?? In the five doctors all of them had to know ancient galligeyan or whatever it was rather than have ut all done for them. Death to the Daleks I dont think the doctor understood the writing on the temple(or whatever it was) walls simply knew its origin.


----------



## Allan (Jun 5, 2005)

Aparently my name is Welsh for "out"?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 5, 2005)

I suppose they had to show the Daleks off. Ratings innit?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 5, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Bydd Wlfe or summat.



Blaidd (Wolf) Ddrwg (Bad)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 5, 2005)

Allan said:
			
		

> Aparently my name is Welsh for "out"?



It is.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 5, 2005)

Got to agree that this episode was shite. 

Next week features a robot Anne Robinson.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 5, 2005)

that trailer for the next episode was awesome: loads of fucked up piss takes of the weakest link and big brother making no sense, then at the end you see a few daleks stood around looking devious, "alert, alert, we are detected"


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 5, 2005)

Have to disagree piss takes of big brother and the weakest link are hardly ground breaking, I'm mean they're such easy targets.


----------



## LostNotFound (Jun 5, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> then at the end you see a few daleks stood around looking devious, "alert, alert, we are detected"



it wasnt just me who pissed myself at that bit then ?


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2005)

Loved the dig at the English in the last episode!


----------



## Loki (Jun 5, 2005)

Taking forever to download this one  Anyone care to pass on a torrent?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Got to agree that this episode was shite.
> 
> Next week features a robot Anne Robinson.



You mean an Anne Droid???


----------



## LostNotFound (Jun 6, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Got to agree that this episode was shite.
> 
> Next week features a robot Anne Robinson.



i was trying to guess what caused the tardis to home in on next weeks time/location. the presence of multiple daleks, or the horrific fact that reality TV still exists


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 6, 2005)

1927 said:
			
		

> You mean an Anne Droid???


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 6, 2005)

Allan said:
			
		

> Aparently my name is Welsh for "out"?


Allan, Allan, Allan - out, out, out!


----------



## Wowbagger (Jun 6, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> Have to disagree piss takes of big brother and the weakest link are hardly ground breaking, I'm mean they're such easy targets.



Not half as groundbreaking as predicting reality TV fifteen years before the concept was invented, anyway.  It's just not as good as it used to be...


----------



## Allan (Jun 6, 2005)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Allan, Allan, Allan - out, out, out!



In, out, in, out, I shake it all about, baby! Woof! Woof!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 6, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> Not half as groundbreaking as predicting reality TV fifteen years before the concept was invented, anyway.  It's just not as good as it used to be...


Not only that it isn't as good as say Buffy or Farscape. I don't know if it's very fair to compare it with the old series as it's so different but it doesn't match up to a lot of current stuff either which is pretty bad.


----------



## golightly (Jun 6, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Loved the dig at the English in the last episode!



There was a bit of a dig at the Welsh as well, so it all balances out.  Good ol' BBC not wanting to appear partisan.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 6, 2005)

Speaking of the Welsh (and BBC Wales), I guess it was inevitable that the next episode would feature an evil robotic Anne Robinson.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.badwolf.org.uk


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 11, 2005)

-Woaahhh!  That was a bit good this week, wasn't it?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 11, 2005)

Do you really think so.
I thought far too much time was spent on the idiotic gameshows and not enough on actually developing a real story. Daleks look fantastic still though. Oh and yet something else telling us how Big Brother etc make our brain rot.


----------



## blueAsbestos (Jun 11, 2005)

managed to get home in time to watch this weeks. Haven't rushed home to watch telly on a Saturday afternoon for actually decades. This really is a very good programme. Is it Davros at the end?


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 11, 2005)

Best of the episodes I've seen so far. I like the subtexts, and I think it's all done in a cheekily knowing way.


----------



## harpo (Jun 11, 2005)

Groucho posting:

It must be Davros..but s davros then the Bad Wolf?  Are we going to see the return of the Master?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 11, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Best of the episodes I've seen so far. I like the subtexts, and I think it's all done in a cheekily knowing way.


Cracking, cracking episode. Really was enjoyable and any limits are in my opinion only reflective of a family drama framework within which they have been asked to create the programme.
I would guess that indeed Davros has returned. Can't think of anyone else it could be but of course they could be creating that expectation only to surprise us.
My only complaint is that they gave the daleks away in the trailer last week. Would have liked that to have been more of a suprise.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah my initial thought was Davros but it could be someone who was on the station from the last time (missed that episode). 
Have to say I'm not keen on the "changing time" thing, I think that idea is always done pretty badly and was glad that Dr Who generally avoided it.


----------



## harpo (Jun 11, 2005)

daleks are not as scary as they were.  Not compared to zombies in gas masks asking for their mothers.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 11, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> daleks are not as scary as they were.  Not compared to zombies in gas masks asking for their mothers.


Mummy, are you my mummy?


----------



## Pingu (Jun 11, 2005)

fuckin awesome episode


I like Dr Who, but wouldnt call myself a fan

that episode though was great


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 11, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------



## harpo (Jun 11, 2005)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Mummy, are you my mummy?




ugh don't.  Chilling stuff...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 11, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> daleks are not as scary as they were.  Not compared to zombies in gas masks asking for their mothers.


Do you really think so? I think they're a lot more scary than they have been for a good while. They actually giev the impression that they are death machines rather than pretty ineffectual pepper pots.


----------



## harpo (Jun 11, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> Do you really think so? I think they're a lot more scary than they have been for a good while. They actually giev the impression that they are death machines rather than pretty ineffectual pepper pots.



They do but Daleks belong in an innocent past to me now...I can't get beyond that.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh, I loved it - loved it, loved it, loved it! I'm of the age group that was terrified by the daleks first time around and they still send shivers down my spine. Bring 'em on!!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 11, 2005)

one thing which is really good is the new inside of the TARDIS, I think they got the people which designed a lot of the Farscape sets to do it. If so it was a really good choice as Farscape had fantastic sets, and designs in general - mind you the show in general was brilliant.


----------



## Wowbagger (Jun 11, 2005)

Fantastic!  Again.  Fantastic, fantastic, fantastic.

I also think that when the time comes for Rose to leave, she's going to die, what with all these "Rose got killed/Oh no she didn't!" moments.  I count at least two.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 11, 2005)

Maybe the Face of Boe will be involved somehow. It's appeared or been mentioned in three episodes now.

Does Davies have some beef with the BBC controller or something? Or has he read too many old Private Eyes featuring the John Birt Dalek?


----------



## silentNate (Jun 11, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> Groucho posting:
> 
> It must be Davros..but s davros then the Bad Wolf?  Are we going to see the return of the Master?


 Money says Davros- remember that Terry Nation owns the rights to the Daleks and has forced them to use Davros previously 
Classic episode, looking forward to Chris dying next week


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 11, 2005)

It's Adam, I'm telling you! ...Hence why we didnt get to see him, unlike last week, when they couldn't wait to show us the Daleks


----------



## silentNate (Jun 11, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> It's Adam, I'm telling you! ...Hence why we didnt get to see him, unlike last week, when they couldn't wait to show us the Daleks


 Hmmm... Adam is definately in this next episode with that dozy boyfriend and Rose' mom....
I want Davros though


----------



## alef (Jun 11, 2005)

Bet it's Adam, seemed to me they set him up to be coming back in some evil way. But the voice made me think of Davros.

A line I particularly liked tonight was the Doctor stopping mid-sentence complaining about TV rotting the brain to ask about some show with three people and a bear! Perfectly captures how we moan but then all have our own crap television guilty pleasures.

Agree that the Weakest Link and Big Brother stuff went on too long and could have done with more genuine plot and character writing.

Was the Face of Boe that "woman" skin-face stretched out on a frame in the second episode, a sort of evil plastic surgery freak, or was she someone else?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 11, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> Was the Face of Boe that "woman" skin-face stretched out on a frame in the second episode, a sort of evil plastic surgery freak, or was she someone else?



That "woman" would be Cassandra, or the lovely Zoe Wannamaker. There is speulation that the Face of Boe, who was also in the second episode, and Adam are indeed one, and the same


----------



## Flavour (Jun 11, 2005)

You fools! Adam _is_ Davros!

He's getting his revenge on the doctor for throwing him back into 21c earth. 200,000 later (unless he travelled through time) he has become hideously deformed. The eye in the middle of Davros's forehead and the information portal on Adam's? THE SAME THING.

I tells ya, if that wasn't the case, and I was called in to improve Doctor Who, that's what I'd have happen.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 11, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> You fools! Adam _is_ Davros!
> 
> He's getting his revenge on the doctor for throwing him back into 21c earth. 200,000 later (unless he travelled through time) he has become hideously deformed. The eye in the middle of Davros's forehead and the information portal on Adam's? THE SAME THING.



*I* didn't want to spoil it for everyone


----------



## alef (Jun 11, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> You fools! Adam _is_ Davros!
> 
> He's getting his revenge on the doctor for throwing him back into 21c earth. 200,000 later (unless he travelled through time) he has become hideously deformed. The eye in the middle of Davros's forehead and the information portal on Adam's? THE SAME THING.
> 
> I tells ya, if that wasn't the case, and I was called in to improve Doctor Who, that's what I'd have happen.



That's one hell of a theory! _The Doctor himself is responsible for creating Davros and all of the Daleks..._ If it's true then I love the plot line, if not then credit to you for such a good idea.

Continuity has never been Dr Who's strong point, but anyone here remember what we know about Davros from the old series? Was he from Skaro, the Dalek home world? From what I recall there were the Kaleds, kind of aryan race on Skaro, which is a radioactive planet, and the Daleks were made from those who had been heavily damaged from radiation. Or that's what I can pull from my memory having seen the Hartnell original of "The Daleks" about a decade ago. Can't remember the Tom Baker "Genesis of the Daleks" at all (saw it at a time when I still believed in a toothfairy) is that when Davros was introduced? Off to google the anorak fan sites....


----------



## alef (Jun 11, 2005)

Get a load of this link!
Davros & Stephen Hawkings in Electric Dreams


----------



## Flavour (Jun 11, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> *I* didn't want to spoil it for everyone



I was just bullshitting mate, is that the actual story? PM me the details, seen as you're in the know.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 11, 2005)

Actually, although I have suspected Adam from day one, the artificial eye leads me to think that we are *meant* to believe that Adam is Davros


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 11, 2005)

Top episode.

And yes, Adam has to be Davros. It all makes sense now!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 12, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> You fools! Adam _is_ Davros!
> 
> He's getting his revenge on the doctor for throwing him back into 21c earth. 200,000 later (unless he travelled through time) he has become hideously deformed. The eye in the middle of Davros's forehead and the information portal on Adam's? THE SAME THING.
> 
> I tells ya, if that wasn't the case, and I was called in to improve Doctor Who, that's what I'd have happen.


 Respect to you mate, thats a class idea and I _sooo_ want it to be true


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jun 12, 2005)

Is Bad Wolf some kind of comment on the Fox Network? In last night's episode we see the effect of the world losing all it's news services and then having nothing to watch but poor quality television programmes. Or am I taking the whole lupine/vulpine thing too far?


----------



## Fenian (Jun 12, 2005)

What a brilliant episode, comparable as a TV moment with watching some of the Jack Charlton Ireland team's World Cup matches.  Ecclestone should be bloody shot for daring to leave the series ... what about the moment when the cloaking device was lifted and the Dalek fleet above Earth exposed?       Then when the Doctor said "no" to the Daleks, something like "No I'm going to save Rose, save the Earth, then kill all of you."  Sense the Daleks shitting themselves.


----------



## Fenian (Jun 12, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Respect to you mate, thats a class idea and I _sooo_ want it to be true



Right, if I've got this right your theory is that Adam became Davros, as opposed to vice versa?  That right?

Then he may have a bone to pick with Rose as she dissed him for a jerk in favour of the Doctor ... mwuhhhh hah hah hah ha.

Sorry, Flavour's theory.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 12, 2005)

I assume you all mean the dalek like voice in the trailer for next week that says "they survive through me" which is exactly what the dalek in "dalek" said.Maybe the suicide device was some sort of trans mat aswell Next stop after that?? saatelite five. My ownly question is why is the doctor so shocked everytime he sees the daleks?? Surely there are still daleks alive in the universe at a point in there history before the time war?? Or where they erased from history?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 12, 2005)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> I assume you all mean the dalek like voice in the trailer for next week that says "they survive through me" which is exactly what the dalek in "dalek" said.Maybe the suicide device was some sort of trans mat aswell Next stop after that?? saatelite five. My ownly question is why is the doctor so shocked everytime he sees the daleks?? Surely there are still daleks alive in the universe at a point in there history before the time war?? Or where they erased from history?



I get the impression that a 'time war' involves destroying something throughout history. Don't ask me how that squares with cause and effect though!


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 12, 2005)

I know in the books the time lords were erased from history but tree girl in the second episode knew of them so I thought maybe not. He also said the daleks burnt which is a bit untime erasing sounding(technical term). Maybe we will find out next week.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 12, 2005)

The anticipation!


----------



## ch750536 (Jun 13, 2005)

Is it just me or is this simply one of the best things the beeb has ever done. Near on perfect family viewing. I can't actually find a criticism of anything.

Even the writing, gone beyond single plot stories to a time bending series long story.

And Ecclestone...... what a doctor.


----------



## poster342002 (Jun 13, 2005)

Error Gorilla said:
			
		

> Is Bad Wolf some kind of comment on the Fox Network? In last night's episode we see the effect of the world losing all it's news services and then having nothing to watch but poor quality television programmes. Or am I taking the whole lupine/vulpine thing too far?


Possibly current TV in general? At one point when he's being told about how the TV shows came to be as they are, did I hear the Doctor being told that not to have a TV license was now punishable by death in that future?


----------



## Griff (Jun 13, 2005)

Great stuff, can't wait to see all those daleks on Saturday.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 18, 2005)

Here we go............


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2005)

woo fucking hoo!!!!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

Noooooooooo, we've got to wait till Christmas till the next one  

That was fookin' ace


----------



## blueAsbestos (Jun 18, 2005)

top telly


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 18, 2005)

I can die happy now. No Adam, though - told you's it was too obvious


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 18, 2005)

looking forward to the next doctor!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> looking forward to the next doctor!




His few lines have already convinced me  

but christmas though


----------



## Flavour (Jun 18, 2005)

woah woah woah, hold on there!

jack barrowman alive and well on a deserted space station? what the fuck is this, MiR?
rose is the bad wolf - didnt see the connection there wasnt feeling all that paganistic "goddess" - "i understand the moon and stars" shit.

but on the other hand-








nice new look for the emperor dalek


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2005)

Sad to see Eccleston go - top doctor, right up there with Tom Baker


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 18, 2005)

Emperor Dalek? Doh! I wanted something new meself but there you go. Rose was bad wolf but that didn't really work for me. The problem with successfully causing sense of impending unstoppable doom, which i think the episode did really well (poor old Lynda with a y), is that you end up with a unconvincing ending with Super Rose. Apart from that really enjoyed the episode and the series as a whole. Got a feeling that we are going to get a completely different doctor with Tennant.
Roll on xmas special!


----------



## del (Jun 18, 2005)

Apparently that was just the highest ever pre watershed body count.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> wasnt feeling all that paganistic "goddess" - "i understand the moon and stars" shit.



It happens....only if your lucky


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Sad to see Eccleston go - top doctor, right up there with Tom Baker



Absolutely.

I said that to Mr lisarocket at the start. Tom Baker was the last great doctor....and Eccleston has taken the crown 

Edited to correct bad spolling, due to loads of beer


----------



## Flavour (Jun 18, 2005)

Billie Piper's a bit hedonistic for my tastes. I say have more upper-class kids on the show, fair rep. and all that/].


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2005)

Fuckin' excellent!!!!!!!!


(except......................


...............second time they have had the TARDIS suddenly solving everything; I found that and the Rose superpower thing just a bit unsatisfactory..and the Bad Wolf thing - total anti-climax.  

....Fantastic build up to the Dalek invasions. Lovely bit of extra murder for the sake of it for them down below.

Anyone notice that whereas the Daleks were once Fascist/emotionless technology encapsulating the fears of the 60s, now the Daleks are.....Fundamentalist Religious fanatics with an insane leader hell bent on destruction! 

Great music. Rose was excellent.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 18, 2005)

I was dissapointed. Dunno just was expecting a little more. The Rose = Bad wolf seemed to be summat they just stuck on at the end with no real thought into it. still excellent series and cant wait for the next one!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 18, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> I can die happy now. No Adam, though - told you's it was too obvious


 That was shite... Both Epona and I were fucking disgusted at that rubbish!!!!

Fuckin' shite


----------



## poului (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Great music.




Don't be fucking daft, the corny music nearly ruined it.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Anyone notice that whereas the Daleks were once Fascist/emotionless technology encapsulating the fears of the 60s, now the Daleks are.....Fundamentalist Religious fanatics with an insane leader hell bent on destruction!



Lest we forget the hushed up "IRA Dalek" episode of 1975 - The dalek voice was a bit Gerryadamized, and there were telephoned warnings to the TARDIS and local police forces


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Anyone notice that whereas the Daleks were once Fascist/emotionless technology encapsulating the fears of the 60s, now the Daleks are.....Fundamentalist Religious fanatics with an insane leader hell bent on destruction!



Encapsulating the mood of today

good spot Groucho


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Sad to see Eccleston go - top doctor, right up there with Tom Baker



It has been an excellent series and Eccleston has beena good doc, especially good for the action based aspects to the new series...but up there with Tom Baker?  No way.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 18, 2005)

I bet the sad little 35 year old virgins who jump up and down and get upset about the 'campness' (i.e. even the mildest reference to homosexuality) in the new Who had heart attacks when the captain planted a juicy smacker on the doctor's lips!


----------



## alef (Jun 18, 2005)

The last episode feels a let down, losing itself to loads of mystical mish mash. Emperor Dalek was OK, but neither scary nor interesting. Whole new religious slant on the Daleks was kind of funny but didn't go anywhere.

Rose as Bad Wolf, not terribly satisfying, although she is perhaps the best companion to date. Even Sarah Jane Smith often fell into naff "why Doctor?" and screams on a regular basis. Ace might still be my fave though.

Glad Jack is still alive, he's fun, great having him kiss the Doctor! At least Rose is around for a while more, she's good, though the sentimentality is an 11 on the Spielberg scale of 10. Won't be missing Eccleston much, he never got past being a bit whacky and grinning all the time, too Tom Bakeresque for my liking, no subtleties. 

From this series it's the two two-parters that stick with me: aliens running 10 Downing Street was the funniest, and that wonderfully creepy "Are you my mummy?" London blitz story.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> ...but up there with Tom Baker?  No way.



Well above Tom Baker....and i never though i'd say that


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> It has been an excellent series and Eccleston has beena good doc, especially good for the action based aspects to the new series...but up there with Tom Baker?  No way.



Baker was alright, but he was no Patrick Troughton.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 18, 2005)

Last before Epona slags off season end... Take back any critism of Chris, quality work...

Sleep well Russell, don't let thousands of shattered dreams awaken you...


He should burn in hell for that....


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2005)

wasn't the Tardis Bad Wolf - merely experessing itelf through Rose?


----------



## Flavour (Jun 18, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> and that wonderfully creepy "Are you my mummy?" London blitz story.




one of the best episodes/enemies in the history of dr. who IMO.

nancy was a fuckin ace character and before the mystery was revealed, the gas-masked child was quite scary. good stuff.

*waits for return of IRA dalek*


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> Won't be missing Eccleston much, he never got past being a bit whacky and grinning all the time, too Tom Bakeresque for my liking, no subtleties.



Plenty of subtleties....he's a great actor. I've loved him since 'Our friends in the north' 

The Doctor always had that hint of madness.....


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 18, 2005)

Loved that Rose was Bad Wolf, but then I'm a girl   

So glad that omnisexual Jack made it 

Probably wont fancy the new Dr as much as Eccleston   
But he was cheeky


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2005)

What. Was. That. 

Heart of the fucking TARDIS my fucking arse!

I've always been really pissed off by sci-fi that has a 'press this button and make it all go away' attitude to cliffhangers.  He had millions of viewers sat on the edge of their seats wondering how they were going to get out of this, and instead of an intelligent way out, we get instead a quasi-mystical load of bollocks with no fucking point - oooh look we were all going to be destroyed and now oooooh look it's all just dissolved.  Bollocks.

And they fucking snogged an all - it's just fucking wrong I tell you 

I was taken back to the huge disappointment I felt at the end of the Paul McGann feature length thingy... snogging.... ooooh look press this button and the world's back the way it should be.... down with that sort of thing.

I want proper sci-fi with intelligence and continuity.  Too many new things have been introduced this series.

I thought Billie Piper was excellent throughout, but was disappointed by action-man Ecclestone - I want a doctor who reverses the polarity of the neutron flow, not one with an 'if in doubt blow it up' mentality.

I thought the new series was suberb, but Why oh Why was the ending Such. Utter. Cack.


----------



## FiFi (Jun 18, 2005)

My daughter has just experienced her first berevement!
Try explaining regeneration to a 6yr old.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

Epona said:
			
		

> but was disappointed by action-man Ecclestone - I want a doctor who reverses the polarity of the neutron flow, not one with an 'if in doubt blow it up' mentality.
> (



But he didn't blow it up though......


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

FiFi said:
			
		

> My daughter has just experienced her first berevement!
> Try explaining regeneration to a 6yr old.



((((((((((Fifi daughter))))))))))

It was always sad to see him go


----------



## silentNate (Jun 18, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> But he didn't blow it up though......


 No, you miss the point 

It was the worst Dr Who when it had the most promise.

Russell T Davies resign from your role in Dr Who...

Soon...


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 18, 2005)

Epona said:
			
		

> Too many new things have been introduced this series.
> 
> I thought Billie Piper was excellent throughout, but was disappointed by action-man Ecclestone - I want a doctor who reverses the polarity of the neutron flow, not one with an 'if in doubt blow it up' mentality.
> (


Leave the 70's behind and you will be much happier. And didn't he have the choice to 'blow it up' but chose not to?
Have a nice lie down and don't take it so seriously and if it really upsets you, well you don't have to watch do you? Or do you?!


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> wasn't the Tardis Bad Wolf - merely experessing itelf through Rose?



No it was Rose communicating through time all fired up by the power bestowed upon her by the TARDIS.  Pay attention!!!!  She had a psychic link with TARDIS - it was her decision to take TARDIS back to DR, it was her decision to send the Bad Wolf message back to herself...

I agree with the frustration voiced by Epona but the build up was REALLY good (including the music) and the fanatical Daleks "DO NOT BLASPHEME!"


----------



## silentNate (Jun 18, 2005)

Build up to...


Fuck all


----------



## nightowl (Jun 18, 2005)

wonder if ecclestone will regret his decision to quit early in years to come? he's been a great doctor, especially after all that sylvestor 'shite actor' mccoy bollox we had to put up with last time, but up there with tom baker? not so sure


----------



## silentNate (Jun 18, 2005)

You don't press a button and 'the bad thing' goes away...

Resign Russell please...


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 18, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Build up to...
> 
> 
> Fuck all


Hmmmm, probably not if you're an 8 year old


----------



## silentNate (Jun 18, 2005)

nightowl said:
			
		

> wonder if ecclestone will regret his decision to quit early in years to come? he's been a great doctor, especially after all that sylvestor 'shite actor' mccoy bollox we had to put up with last time, but up there with tom baker? not so sure


 Sylvester McCoy was the best, go back and look at the fascist enemies and the way he dealt with them


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, probably not if you're an 8 year old



Bloody scarier these days. I wouldn't be behind the sofa- i'd be in another room


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 18, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> You don't press a button and 'the bad thing' goes away...
> 
> Resign Russell please...


Err..well he's not and in fact has just been given a 3rd series. Lokks like your shit out of the luck...meanwhile what was the result of the vote again?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Sylvester McCoy was the best



Oh, come on...


----------



## nightowl (Jun 18, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Sylvester McCoy was the best, go back and look at the fascist enemies and the way he dealt with them



next you'll be saying sophie aldred could act


----------



## silentNate (Jun 18, 2005)

I thought Sophie Aldred was the best assistant, stop it


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Sylvester McCoy was the best, go back and look at the fascist enemies and the way he dealt with them



Sylvester McCoy was a good Dr in the days when heroes could be old and intellectual and not always young, handsome warrior types!  But the plots he was landed with were not up to much, Bonny Langford was SHITE, the fx were just ridiculous.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 18, 2005)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Err..well he's not and in fact has just been given a 3rd series. Lokks like your shit out of the luck...meanwhile what was the result of the vote again?


 Excellent series, shit ending...

Resign before the humiliation starts Russell....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I thought Sophie Aldred was the best assistant, stop it



It must be an age thing....


----------



## alef (Jun 18, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, probably not if you're an 8 year old



I don't buy into the excuse that the programme is "family viewing" and needs the dumbing down for children. Sure, have some childish bits in there but you can still write plots aimed at us big kids. At its best The Simpsons have pulled off the whole wide spectrum thing perfectly.

Doctor Who is sci-fi so it should have some decent sci-fi plots, this last episode just wasn't one of them. But the series as a whole is mostly very good.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 18, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Bloody scarier these days. I wouldn't be behind the sofa- i'd be in another room


The cat fooked off when the Emperor Dalek appeared


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> Sure, have some childish bits in there but you can still write plots aimed at us big kids.



I thought they did....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> The cat fooked off when the Emperor Dalek appeared


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2005)

Ace was ace.

Bonnie was too, er bonnie? 

Leela, however, was the best. Cold blooded killer.   

Sarah Jane Smith was cool.   

Jo was ok, if you like stupid. She did at least get naked with a Dalek.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Jo was ok, if you like stupid. She did at least get naked with a Dalek.


Woah Momma!!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Jo was ok, if you like stupid. She did at least get naked with a Dalek.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 18, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> I don't buy into the excuse that the programme is "family viewing" and needs the dumbing down for children. Sure, have some childish bits in there but you can still write plots aimed at us big kids. At its best The Simpsons have pulled off the whole wide spectrum thing perfectly.
> 
> Doctor Who is sci-fi so it should have some decent sci-fi plots, this last episode just wasn't one of them. But the series as a whole is mostly very good.


Ah but the Simpsons are not *human* so are completely outside boundaries. And the Simpsons started off being written for adults (Tracey Ullman show, no?). The writers cant be fairly compared. 

Sci-Fi for 8 years olds, that adults can enjoy. More like the Harry Potter Books. 

Still never read an HP book. Any of the teachers at Hogwarts sound like Eccleston in their description?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Still never read an HP book. Any of the teachers at Hogwarts sound like Eccleston in their description?



Having Eccleston withdrawall symptoms already LilJen  

Me too

Edited: Spelling and beer again


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

>



I thought everyone was aware of that photo-shoot.


----------



## harpo (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm having withdrawal too.  And I loved that they snogged.....i love the doctor when he's vulnerable...


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2005)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Woah Momma!!!



http://members.fortunecity.com/noops212/fcnoops_katy_manning_dr_who.html

*insert appropriate disapproving comment here*

Disgraceful isn't it. Just take a look at how disgraceful.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> http://members.fortunecity.com/noops212/fcnoops_katy_manning_dr_who.html
> 
> *insert appropriate disapproving comment here*
> 
> Disgraceful isn't it. Just take a look at how disgraceful.


 I feel dirty now


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> http://members.fortunecity.com/noops212/fcnoops_katy_manning_dr_who.html
> 
> *insert appropriate disapproving comment here*
> 
> Disgraceful isn't it. Just take a look at how disgraceful.


Holy Mother of God - I had to copy the pictures to my harddisk just to make sure what i saw was real! What are things coming too - the world is going to hell in a handbasket! Etc.,etc.


----------



## nightowl (Jun 18, 2005)

i seem to remember nicola bryant as peri catching my schoolboyish eye for one or two reasons that had nothing to do with her acting


----------



## Allan (Jun 18, 2005)

That's not an Emperor Dalek - 

THAT'S an Emperor Dalek!


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I feel dirty now



Sorry that WAS out of order.  I will spare you the photo-shoot of Valerie Singleton and Shep.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 18, 2005)

There's something very Atari, about that Dalek


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> I thought everyone was aware of that photo-shoot.



I hope he was a consenting Dalek


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Sarah Jane Smith was cool.
> Jo was ok, if you like stupid. She did at least get naked with a Dalek.



 You what???

Must have missed that one!!!


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2005)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> You what???
> 
> Must have missed that one!!!



Link is posted up in this thread. I have already apologised....

(I missed the London walk, missed you getting banned   )


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Anyone notice that whereas the Daleks were once Fascist/emotionless technology encapsulating the fears of the 60s, now the Daleks are.....Fundamentalist Religious fanatics with an insane leader hell bent on destruction!



Fantastic insight! 

Can't get my head round all these severe criticisms of that episode.

Myself, I thought it was brilliant in every way, and so was the whole series for me.

Want a toy Dalek for my birthday!!


----------



## Allan (Jun 18, 2005)

So how does seeing the words "Bad Wolf" everywhere inspire Rose to rip a panel off the Tardis console?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 18, 2005)

I hate deus ex machine type endings, always seem like a cop out to me, this one was no different. Good series, no doubt of that, but why do you just give up on the last episode?

I mean cummon, at least the doctor could have killed the emporer dalek, and then caught some damage along the way so nesesitating his regeneration. Destroy the emporer dalek and the whole thing would fall apart, maybe a human fleet could have helped out? It's like getting socks for christmass.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 18, 2005)

Allan said:
			
		

> So how does seeing the words "Bad Wolf" everywhere inspire Rose to rip a panel off the Tardis console?


 Should have been "tow truck"


----------



## Pingu (Jun 18, 2005)

well just as I predicted on this thread ------>  link ...





			
				Pingu said:
			
		

> big bad wolf
> 
> red riding hood
> 
> ...




an inspired guess and sherlock like piece of deduction...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 18, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> well just as I predicted on this thread ------>  link ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shouldn't that mean that rose is going to try to eat herself?


----------



## Flavour (Jun 18, 2005)

no rhyme nor reason to this post but dalek and kittens


----------



## harpo (Jun 18, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> no rhyme nor reason to this post but dalek and kittens


  Ha!  That puts things in perspective.
*finally comes out from the back of the setee*


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> Ha!  That puts things in perspective.
> *finally comes out from the back of the setee*



Harpo - look behind the kittens   

There's a fuck off great big Dalek there!!!


----------



## harpo (Jun 18, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Harpo - look behind the kittens
> 
> There's a fuck off great big Dalek there!!!




AAAARgghh....ahghhh....SHIT!!

am regenerating...100th post.....arghh....


----------



## Pingu (Jun 18, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that mean that rose is going to try to eat herself?




*wipes unclean thoughts from head*


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 18, 2005)

I thought the whole series was pretty top notch, and the climax was great. I'm glad that Captain Jack got resurrected because he's too good to be thrown on the scrap heap. And could he be the first openly bisexual male character to appear in TV sci-fi?

But now there's a little problem. Seeing as Rose wiped out the Daleks, what excuse will the powers use to bring them back in the future? For surely there is no Dr Who without the Daleks. The Cybermen and The Master might be alright as nemesi go, but they don't have a patch on the psychotic pepper pots.

Liked the body count tonight. Nice touch to see the Daleks float up the window and flash 'exterminate' before offing the BB contestant woman.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 18, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> But now there's a little problem. Seeing as Rose wiped out the Daleks, what excuse will the powers use to bring them back in the future? For surely there is no Dr Who without the Daleks. The Cybermen and The Master might be alright as nemesi go, but they don't have a patch on the psychotic pepper pots.
> .




ah but the daleks aren't dead are they?
2 survived 
remember how?


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> ah but the daleks aren't dead are they?
> 2 survived
> remember how?



When Rose was zapped by Anne Droid she wasn't really killed....Anne droid zapped three Daleks.....to where?


----------



## Allan (Jun 19, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> When Rose was zapped by Anne Droid she wasn't really killed....Anne droid zapped three Daleks.....to where?



Back to the dalek ship where everyone else had been zapped.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 19, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> When Rose was zapped by Anne Droid she wasn't really killed....Anne droid zapped three Daleks.....to where?



exactly   

Anne Droid doesn't kill contestants, they get transported across space

I thought it was just 2, whatever, there are daleks out there somewhere   


*hides behind sofa*


----------



## Groucho (Jun 19, 2005)

Allan said:
			
		

> Back to the dalek ship where everyone else had been zapped.



S'right...

But anyway so far two Daleks had survived the Time Wars..falling through time...so how many more?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 19, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> S'right...
> 
> But anyway so far two Daleks had survived the Time Wars..falling through time...so how many more?



Millions hopefully


----------



## comstock (Jun 19, 2005)

OK so somebody tell me. Why do the daleks spend ages saying 'exterminate' 'exterminate', hence giving their victim plenty of time to leg it or take defensive action??

Why don't they just shoot?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 19, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Millions hopefully



would that mean that the surviving 2 have to mate?

wonders how daleks do it and imagines David Attenborough commentary   

Also, is it just me or do the daleks seem to be based on the hollywood film notion of Nazis?  Their voices seem to have that upwards inflection beloved of monacled nazis, also the 'extreminate' thing.


----------



## nightowl (Jun 19, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> But now there's a little problem. Seeing as Rose wiped out the Daleks, what excuse will the powers use to bring them back in the future?



but there's the genius of a time travelling series. she may have wiped them out in the here and now but as the doctor is a time traveller he can meet them at any time in the past. the only way to fully wipe out the daleks would have been to destroy them at their beginning. there are plenty of dalek storylines still to come methinks


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 19, 2005)

I have serious doubts about the Xmas special (well I have serious doubts for the whole program while Davis is in charge but especially the Xmas special).
I mean the whole fucking series had been given lessons on sentimentality by Spielburg and crossing that with Xmas specials doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 19, 2005)

Can I just say that I don't like the new Doctor
Nothing agianst him personally, but he's just not as sexy as CE


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2005)

Just watched the last two episodes. T'riffic stuff.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2005)

In case anyone missed the story:

Dalek 'kidnappers' demand Doctor
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/4077698.stm

Missing Dr Who Dalek found on Glastonbury Tor
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/4090676.stm


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 19, 2005)

was just going to say has this end yet. Forgot it was on last fu weeks



> editor     Just watched the last two episodes. T'riffic stuff.


 Are they getting better as the episodes go on.



> Dalek 'kidnappers' demand Doctor


 how can that be in ep 5 was it ? the last Dalek blow it self up. Just can't trust them Daleks


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Can I just say that I don't like the new Doctor
> Nothing agianst him personally, but he's just not as sexy as CE


Can I agree? I just can't see him having the same pizzaz.


----------



## butterfly child (Jun 19, 2005)

David Tennants got sex appeal by the bucketful, you two must just be fucking blind.


----------



## Allan (Jun 19, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> David Tennants got sex appeal by the bucketful, you two must just be fucking blind.



You mean he's got all the sex appeal OF a bucketful!


----------



## Groucho (Jun 19, 2005)

David Tennant can do the light hearted romp - witness Cassanova - but can he do the darker stuff? We'll see...

Purely a matter of opinion as to who is sexier....Eccleston or the Dalek?


----------



## Doomsy (Jun 19, 2005)

He only said one sentance, and already I prefer the new Doctor.

And Ecclestone was ace


----------



## silentNate (Jun 19, 2005)

I think David Tennant will be good....
Please apologise Russell, it is the least you can do for the shite you gave us on saturday


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2005)

comstock said:
			
		

> OK so somebody tell me. Why do the daleks spend ages saying 'exterminate' 'exterminate', hence giving their victim plenty of time to leg it or take defensive action??
> 
> Why don't they just shoot?


especially when you consider that that was the Anne Droids exact mistake as well!




			
				silentNate said:
			
		

> Please apologise Russell, it is the least you can do for the shite you gave us on saturday


come back when you've finished at primary school silly boy.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 19, 2005)

Well its not really a mistake for the anne droid it was designed to kill defenceless contestants not take on the superior race in the universe.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 19, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> especially when you consider that that was the Anne Droids exact mistake as well!


But the Daleks like to strike terror in the enemy by showing the inevitable nature of their death. This creates the legend of the implacable, merciless killing machine which is so confident it can warn you that is coming and what it is going to do. And there is nothing you can do about it. (Unless you are a souped up Rose type person)


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 19, 2005)

Looking fw to DT's regime and hoping for less earth-based stories.

Kudos to CE & RTD for resurrecting a much-loved series and making it work.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 19, 2005)

According to IMDB John Barrowman (Captain Jack) used to present Live & Kicking. I don't remember him.


----------



## Fenian (Jun 20, 2005)

Were these the last words of CE's unmissable unstoppable Tom Baker-and-then-some darker wonderfully bats Doctor?

"You know what Rose?  You were fantastic.  And you know what?  So was I."

The best light entertainment series on TV ever?  I'd say so.

Who'd be David Tennant - how do you follow that?

Great that Jack survived btw.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 20, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> According to IMDB John Barrowman (Captain Jack) used to present Live & Kicking. I don't remember him.


I knew I'd seen him somewhere before presenting summat!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 25, 2005)

My first Saturday without the Doctor  Can someone recommend me somewhere I can download the first episode, seeing as how I never saw it?


----------



## silentNate (Jun 25, 2005)

Available on DVD, if spytorrent are still doing it then its illegal


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 11, 2006)

New series is all but confirmed as starting 15th April - five weeks today


----------



## Cockles&Whelks (Mar 11, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> New series is all but confirmed as starting 15th April - five weeks today



New series really didn't do it for me.  The first episode ROSE was probably the worst episode of Dr Who ever akin to some of the Colin Baker and McCoy dross.  Whole thing was just a bit too lightweight for me...I love Tennant though, he just needs quality stories - (ie ones not written by Russell T Davies - surely Britian's most overrated wriiter).


----------



## Roxy641 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Why do they say...*

Because it is a tradition, they have always said "Ex-term-in-ate"
before they kill someone, plus also I suspect they enjoy prolonging
the kill so the poor victim can attempt to try and escape (and
probably killed before they can do anything about it).

Roxy641


----------



## Pingu (Jun 11, 2006)

last nights episode rocked

best one so far imo


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 12, 2006)

Because they are meant to encapsulate the spirit of the Nazis.  Their cold, ruthless efficiency, their clipped accent and even their choice of word 'exterminate' gives the game away. They say 'you will be exterminated' and they  invoke a particular horror that comes with realising that you are just a thing to them and that your death is inevitable

I've only just thought of this, apologies if it has been already said elsewhere.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 12, 2006)

I read a review that said the scary thing about the Daleks was the way they delivered coldly logical lines in a hysterical voice. Sums it up about right.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 12, 2006)

a quick google of daleks and nazi sugests that my hypothesis is correct 

"The Daleks mock-Nazi saluting with their plunger arms is a deliberate attempt by Terry Nation to bring images of Nazi domination of England to the screen (He used the Nazi theme in both Doctor Who and Blakes 7)."

http://www.everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=1214765

*insert smug smiley here*


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 12, 2006)

er, well, a quick perusial of google and it looks like just about everyone and their dog worked it out a long time before I did 


*replaces smug smiley with    *


----------



## Bomber (Jun 12, 2006)

Always thought Dr Who was crap when I were a kid & still do !


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 12, 2006)

The latest 2 parter was fantastic 

Although where to go now?   Once you've taken on Satan himself, and won, any other baddie will seem a bit flat


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 12, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I read a review that said the scary thing about the Daleks was the way they delivered coldly logical lines in a hysterical voice. Sums it up about right.



I've aways thought that they're speech style was a deliberate echo of  Hitlers  ranting and raging - which would have been very famliar to a british audience in the early 60s when the daleks first appeared.

Also in  'Genesis of the Daleks' the Kaled state, and Davros himself are pretty explicitly Nazi-esque.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jun 12, 2006)

Watched my first full length episode last Saturday night. Sooooo gay. Nice special effects though.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 12, 2006)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> The latest 2 parter was fantastic
> 
> Although where to go now?   Once you've taken on Satan himself, and won, any other baddie will seem a bit flat




I thought it was a real shame they used the horned god to represent the devil, it seemed a bit passe to me 

The should have used a weird looking creature with a face on it's arse, just like the devils in the hieronymus bosch paintings 

now that would have been a bit different


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 12, 2006)

I felt a bit let down with the two-parter, smacked of a rush job for the ending, too much deus ex machina for me ("oh looky here, i seem to have miraculously landed against the tardis, whoop de doo!")


----------



## 8ball (Jun 12, 2006)

Did anyone else think a lot of the visuals and scenery in the last two-parter seemed to have been lifted directly from Doom 3?


----------



## sorearm (Jun 13, 2006)

8ball said:
			
		

> Did anyone else think a lot of the visuals and scenery in the last two-parter seemed to have been lifted directly from Doom 3?



yeah, i had a certain deja vu about that too lol


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2006)

this whole series is a bunch of rip-o....sorry, homages.  At least the last one had some decent supporting cast.   Very very patchy.


----------



## gosub (Jun 13, 2006)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> The latest 2 parter was fantastic
> 
> Although where to go now?   Once you've taken on Satan himself, and won, any other baddie will seem a bit flat




I don't know, if you look at earth and the number of problems caused by satan and devil worshipers, compared with every thing else he's small fry. (Never thought I'd ever defend satanists)


----------



## Groucho (Jun 17, 2006)

*Absorbawhatsit*

 

Tonight's episode is not going to be very popular I reckon. Not with Who fans anyway. Possibly not with Urbanites. Massive contrast with last week's great two parter.

But I thought tonight's was great.  

And to think I could have been spending my Saturday evening out having a good time instead.  

I bet kids loved it. The absorbaloff - invented by a nine year old (now ten). Great Dr Who monster. Blue Pter comp got more entries than any previous quiz. Dr Who has connected with 8 - 12 year olds. It has been a great success by any standards.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 17, 2006)

bit bloody silly, worse than the bill for recycling british actors this week. did they shut down all the acting schools in this country


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 17, 2006)

It's the first episode i've seen properly in a while, and I thought it was quite good. The Absorbathingy reminded me of the Hitcher from The Mighty Boosh for some reason.

What's happened to that Mickey fella?


----------



## Groucho (Jun 17, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> What's happened to that Mickey fella?



He stopped off in another dimension where his Granny was still alive.


----------



## treelover (Jun 17, 2006)

i thought the Absorbaloff was great, just dont think they utilised/made the most of him as much as they could have towards the end,, he died a bit to quick, imo


btw, anyone know any erm, sites, i can get earlier progs


----------



## treelover (Jun 17, 2006)

The Absorbaloff yesterday


----------



## treelover (Jun 17, 2006)

OMG , whats happened?


----------



## Groucho (Jun 17, 2006)

It's some kind of code...possibly of alien origin


----------



## treelover (Jun 17, 2006)

again, 

The Absorbaloff yesterday


----------



## treelover (Jun 17, 2006)

damn, why won't my image post


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought todays episode was actually creepierr than last weeks!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 18, 2006)

I wasn't all that impressed, then again i'm probably still bitter over not winning the blue peter competition.


----------



## gnoriac (Jun 18, 2006)

The most unusual episode ever. Not about the Doctor but how the lives of ordinary (well, somewhat train-spotterish) got transformed by him. In fact he was hardly in it. More creative thinking like that please, Mr. BBC.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 18, 2006)

I knew I wasn't the only one into ELO.   Did anyone notice the ELO special on BBC4 later that night, followed by a special on curly perms?


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 18, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> The absorbaloff - invented by a nine year old (now ten). Great Dr Who monster.



I sincerely hope the 9yr old was not responsible for the 'we even have a lovelife of sorts' line!! 

Thought last night's episode was class


----------



## Wookey (Jun 18, 2006)

I've been listening to that ELO track for months on my MP3, I'm well gutted it's been introduced to a whole new generation, it's MY SPECIAL SONG.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 18, 2006)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> I knew I wasn't the only one into ELO.   Did anyone notice the ELO special on BBC4 later that night, followed by a special on curly perms?



Don't bring me down. I noticed it was on, but made sure it was off.

ELO were a great choice for this Dr Who though - helped muchly with the saddo loser geek image of the club really didn't it?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 18, 2006)

No it fekking didn't!


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh Yes it did!!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jun 18, 2006)

Just caught it there, oh my fucking word that were cracking it were!

Very inventive, my favourite of the series so far.


----------



## wrysmile (Jun 18, 2006)

I normally love it (was such a big childhood fan and still can't get enough of it) but last nights - which I've just watched - was pretty boring, I thought.


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 18, 2006)

I strongly dounbt doctor who has ever been as well written or as subsersive as it has in the past two years. Last night, though did feel a little like Russel T Davis had been watching alot of a TV series called Spaced. Dont know why just did.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 19, 2006)

I loved Saturdays episode, funny, touching and different.


----------



## Reno (Jun 19, 2006)

The last installment strongly reminded me of one of the best ever X-Files episodes, the self aware "Jose Chung's From Outerspace". Unfortunately it wasn't nearly as clever or entertaining. Actually despite a great cast, I thought it was the poorest episode in what has been an otherwise excellent second season.


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2006)

one of the best episodes in a generally poor/average season i thought!  took the piss out of whovians very neatly, tho could have done with a bit more of the ol' doc himself....


----------



## Balbi (Jun 19, 2006)

"I thought you said Red Bucket!"

"NO! Not the Red Bucket!"

*cue a very heavily scooby doo rip-off run about the place*


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 19, 2006)

I really enjoyed Love & Monsters – the best thing Peter Kay's done since Phoenix Nights and a real change of pace after the very dark two-parter that preceded it. There's a huge row over on gallifreyone.com about the ep – it's really divided the hardcore Who fans.


----------



## pk (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought that last episode was utter crap.

The whole things seems to be going downhill.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 21, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I thought that last episode was utter crap.
> 
> The whole things seems to be going downhill.



I don't think this series has been as good as series one, but that's mainly to do with my preference for Eccleston over Tennent as the Doctor.


----------



## pk (Jun 21, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I don't think this series has been as good as series one, but that's mainly to do with my preference for Eccleston over Tennent as the Doctor.



Yup - Eccleston is far more convincing than the foppish Scot...


----------



## sunflower (Jun 21, 2006)

I've stopped watching now David Tennant is Dr Who. I don't think he's a particularly bad actor but I don't like him as Dr Who and his accent does my head in. 

I didnt miss a single episode with Christopher Eccleston but then I would watch anything with him in it cos I fancy him


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 22, 2006)

Without giving anything away – DO NOT MISS THE LAST TWO EPISODES (broadcast July 1 and 8). There's a massive shit storm coming and The Doctor and Rose are right in the middle of it.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 22, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Without giving anything away – DO NOT MISS THE LAST TWO EPISODES (broadcast July 1 and 8). There's a massive shit storm coming and The Doctor and Rose are right in the middle of it.



Well if they were at home watching changing rooms it wouldn't be much of a plot.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 22, 2006)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> Well if they were at home watching changing rooms it wouldn't be much of a plot.



Actually, it might be a nice change of pace. Maybe the Doctor could put the kettle on halfway through and the Cybermen could pop round for a custard creme.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 22, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Actually, it might be a nice change of pace. Maybe the Doctor could put the kettle on halfway through and the Cybermen could pop round for a custard creme.



Has some potential but it all rests on the type of Cybermen.


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 22, 2006)

do you know there are 2 spin-offs being made?????   ....................just wondered.


----------



## Fenian (Jun 22, 2006)

Shit I'm away for the last two, well I'm going to either have to work out how to use my video/DVD tape thingy or wait for the BBC verson :-(


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 23, 2006)

la ressistance said:
			
		

> do you know there are 2 spin-offs being made?????   ....................just wondered.



Torchwood with John Barrowman is one (showing later this year). Is the other the K9 animated thing that they're showing on Jetix, or is it something else I haven't heard of yet?


----------



## Groucho (Jun 24, 2006)

"I was a Dad once." What?! What did he say?!!!


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 24, 2006)

Rose was a bit shocked at that too!


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 24, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> "I was a Dad once." What?! What did he say?!!!



I think this is right: the First Doctor's companion was called Susan - and was his granddaughter. Therefore we've known the Doctor must have been a father since the 1960s, it's just that no one ever references it. Until now...


----------



## T & P (Jun 24, 2006)

Who else saw people's breath in today's episode? And there was me thinking the Olympics are held in summer...


----------



## Groucho (Jun 24, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I think this is right: the First Doctor's companion was called Susan - and was his granddaughter. Therefore we've known the Doctor must have been a father since the 1960s, it's just that no one ever references it. Until now...



Yes, you are right. I had clean forgotten. In one of the early Dalek episodes the Doctor threatens to spank Susan's bottom.


----------



## Fenian (Jun 24, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Yes, you are right. I had clean forgotten. In one of the early Dalek episodes the Doctor threatens to spank Susan's bottom.



I am going to show super-human restraint viz. the above matter and Rose Tyler


----------



## Fenian (Jun 24, 2006)

*Incidentally...*

I was surprised I thought this episode was so good, had thought the earth-bound not-too-different from today tone of much of this series was wearing a bit thin but some genuinely interesting ideas.  Did not think scribble-monster Dad in the cupboard worked too well no matter how he snarled but the lonely child-in-the-universe capable of great destructon worked OK.  Reminiscent of, but not as good as last series's magnificent 'Empty Child' two-parter.

Next week's episode looks good also, good to see a return of the cybermen, is this a two-parter to culminate the series?  I've lost track...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2006)

Spoiler:

That photo of a Cyberman and a Dalek in the same room has been offered credence by what SOUNDS LIKE a Dalek ray gun in the preview for next week. Quite logical if you think about it. The Daleks (and the Time Lords, for that matter) no longer exist in this universe, so, if they are to appear in the series again, they will have to transfer from an alternate universe; this episode being the perfect opportunity


----------



## Uncle Fester (Jun 24, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Torchwood with John Barrowman is one (showing later this year). Is the other the K9 animated thing that they're showing on Jetix, or is it something else I haven't heard of yet?



Also Dr Screw on Adult Channel...


...never seen it though, dont subscribe - honest!!


----------



## laptop (Jun 24, 2006)

So, since Billie wants a career, not just a job - and has lots of work lined up - who next?

Time for a change in the structure of the show. I nominate Tilda Swinton as "Matron Who" with a subservient Doctor


----------



## Fenian (Jun 24, 2006)

The girl in last year's satellite 5 Big Brother house thing gets my vote, the one who Christopher Ecclestone said was 'sweet', though Rose has been a complete star


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 25, 2006)

The Doctor with the Olympic Torch...extremely cheesy and you could see it a mile off, but fantastic and funny at the same time.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fenian said:
			
		

> Next week's episode looks good also, good to see a return of the cybermen, is this a two-parter to culminate the series?  I've lost track...



Yes, it is. And as I mentioned above it's the shitstorm to end all shitstorms. Our first proper look at Torchwood, too...


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Spoiler:
> 
> That photo of a Cyberman and a Dalek in the same room has been offered credence by what SOUNDS LIKE a Dalek ray gun in the preview for next week. Quite logical if you think about it. The Daleks (and the Time Lords, for that matter) no longer exist in this universe, so, if they are to appear in the series again, they will have to transfer from an alternate universe; this episode being the perfect opportunity



I dont think that the  time lords  could exist in another alternate universe at least not the one they visited the other week. When its explained why travelling between parallell universes is difficult it makes it sound as if they are unique to our universe.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2006)

SPOILER

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0436992/episodes


i put this in another thread , but its a description of the last episode at the bottom


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 25, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> SPOILER
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0436992/episodes
> 
> ...



It's cobbled together from the mountain of speculation on the Internet (most of it at gallifreyone.com). From what I can make out, it's probably two thirds right but no one knows for sure because so far the BBC have kept a tight lid on it. Even the preview discs for Army Of Ghosts don't include the final scene.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm surprised that some people didn't like this one I thought is was awesome. 

For some reason I found it profoundly moving to the point where I'm sitting here with tears running down my face

I thought the evil dad in the cupboard was really terrifying, however the 'he's just powerful because you're frightened of him' bit at the end was a bit cliched.  

The other bit I thought was weak was the jobsworth bloke from the council.  

Other than that I thought it was brilliant. 

I still prefer Ecclestone, the best doctor ever IMO


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 1, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## gnoriac (Jul 1, 2006)

F**k! Is the most awesome Dr Who episode ever? (Well, no, by the looks of things it'll be the _next_ one).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 1, 2006)

Mickey Smith, defending the Earth!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 1, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Mickey Smith, defending the Earth!


The prat should have opened up, did he? Did he hell.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 1, 2006)

I for one welcome our new cybernetic overlords.


----------



## gnoriac (Jul 1, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I for one welcome our new cybernetic overlords.


You're Kent Brockman and I claim my £5.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2006)

Mickey, Daleks... Which do I wank over first?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 1, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Mickey, Daleks... Which do I wank over first?



**faints**


----------



## golightly (Jul 1, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> The prat should have opened up, did he? Did he hell.



Absolutely.  Especially when he had a BFG nicked from Doom.


----------



## Groucho (Jul 1, 2006)

Where does Dr Who go after the showdown of the centuries (Dr v Daleks v Cybermen) and the death of Rose?  

Next week's should be fab. After that....


----------



## Philbc03 (Jul 1, 2006)

OMG that was an excellent episode. I hadn't heard the internet rumours so the Daleks at the end came as a very welcome surprise. How's the Doctor going to get out of this one? And will it involve reversing the polarity?


----------



## Fong (Jul 1, 2006)

Philbc03 said:
			
		

> OMG that was an excellent episode. I hadn't heard the internet rumours so the Daleks at the end came as a very welcome surprise. How's the Doctor going to get out of this one? And will it involve reversing the polarity?



lol thats a star trek trick, but I expect it will come down to that at some point.

Great episode, I too had no idea, but had a bit of an incling when the Cybermen said it wasn't theirs.

A cyberman - Dalek face off with the Doctor in the middle.

Top!


----------



## Fong (Jul 1, 2006)

gnoriac said:
			
		

> You're Kent Brockman and I claim my £5.



Isn't Kent Brockman from Spiderman? Who ended up as Venom for awhile? Or was that a different Brockman?


----------



## gnoriac (Jul 2, 2006)

The main cultural ref of course: the simpsons.From the one where Homer goes into space:
    News announcer Kent Brockman mistakes a floating ant in a space shuttle experiment floating close to the camera for a giant space ant:

    "Ladies and gentlemen, uh, we've just lost the picture, but what we've seen speaks for itself. The Corvair spacecraft has apparently been taken over -- 'conquered' if you will -- by a master race of giant space ants. It's difficult to tell from this vantage point whether they will consume the captive earth men or merely enslave them. One thing is for certain: there is no stopping them; the ants will soon be here. And I for one welcome our new insect overlords. I'd like to remind them that as a trusted TV personality, I can be helpful in rounding up others to toil in their underground sugar caves."


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 2, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Mickey Smith, defending the Earth!



Bloody great! Was pleased to see him back. Didn't think he'd appear again and was a bit sad when he was left in the other earth reality...

Hope he doesn't die at the begining of the next episode because he expected cybermen and not Daleks 

Really don't want Rose to die, but know the inevitable...

This series of Dr Who rocks


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2006)

Philbc03 said:
			
		

> OMG that was an excellent episode. I hadn't heard the internet rumours so the Daleks at the end came as a very welcome surprise. How's the Doctor going to get out of this one? And will it involve reversing the polarity?



It will involve Rose of course

The daleks would have been extinct if it wasn't for Rose

The last Dalek absorbed some of her DNA and then got to survive and reproduce somehow, so technically Rose is the mother to all the daleks.


----------



## nightowl (Jul 2, 2006)

how does all the torchwood stuff fit in with the old UNIT storylines during the pertwee/baker era then? was torchwood something so secret that even UNIT didn't know about it?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> how does all the torchwood stuff fit in with the old UNIT storylines during the pertwee/baker era then? was torchwood something so secret that even UNIT didn't know about it?




I duuno but torchwood is an anagram of doctor who


----------



## Groucho (Jul 2, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> how does all the torchwood stuff fit in with the old UNIT storylines during the pertwee/baker era then? was torchwood something so secret that even UNIT didn't know about it?



Yes. It was yes. No-one knew about it because it hadn't been thought of then. But it nonetheless existed in secret since Victorian times, even though it didn't exist until this year.


----------



## dylanredefined (Jul 2, 2006)

Where is rose and how come she gets to tell us how she died?Abslouletly
brillant episode.Was away saturday so just seen it threatened my daughter
with no dr who ever again if she told me about it


----------



## Red 5 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hmm...

Alternate Dimension.

Alternate Cybermen.

Alternate Daleks.

Alternate Doctor?

Odds on Christopher Eccleston making an appearance next week - Evens in my book!

Oh, and Mickey, 'Put down the gun before you hurt yourself'!

Red 5


----------



## Moggy (Jul 2, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I duuno but torchwood is an anagram of doctor who



Oh yeah, didn't notice that.

When that screenshot of a dalek and a cyberman was leaked ages ago i thought it looked like it had been taken in the props room or something, guess i was wrong 

I was a *little* bit dissapointed about it being daleks in the orb (despite it means the next episode is undoubtedly going to be good) - i'd kind of hoped they were going to work the devil/demon thing from that event horizon-esque two parter back into it somehow, especially with (what i thought at least) that similar demonicy reference with the little girl drawing what definitely LOOKED like it in the olympics episode.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh dear, someone has rather too much time on his hands...  

www.whocomplaint.co.uk


----------



## Flashman (Jul 3, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Where does Dr Who go after the showdown of the centuries (Dr v Daleks v Cybermen) and the death of Rose?
> 
> Next week's should be fab. After that....



Face of Boe next series I think..


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Face of Boe next series I think..



It wouldn't surprise me if they didn't follow up that "I was a dad once" comment from a couple of episodes ago in series three, too. RTD wouldn't allow a line in like that unless he didn't have plans...


----------



## Flashman (Jul 3, 2006)

You might be right there. 

Shame the Stephen Fry one won't be made now as Fry has said he's too busy to write it. Was gonna be set around the King Arthur legend too apparantly


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 3, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Oh dear, someone has rather too much time on his hands...
> 
> www.whocomplaint.co.uk




youre right , i wonder if his bloke realises his tv does have an ON/OFF switch and there are many channels out there.


as for his complaints , i think the bloke must be gay and an alien ( see complaint no.1 as im quoting and not being anti gay or anti alien  )


what a tosser


----------



## belboid (Jul 3, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> It wouldn't surprise me if they didn't follow up that "I was a dad once" comment from a couple of episodes ago in series three, too. RTD wouldn't allow a line in like that unless he didn't have plans...


or _could_ just be a reference to the fact that in the first series' (that is the _actual_ first series' - not the first of the new lot) the Doctor went around with his granddaughter.  Which would rather imply he had a son or daughter too


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> or _could_ just be a reference to the fact that in the first series' (that is the _actual_ first series' - not the first of the new lot) the Doctor went around with his granddaughter.  Which would rather imply he had a son or daughter too



I know that but it seemed an odd thing to mention completely out of the blue if it wasn't going to be followed up in some way. I bet granddaughter Susan hasn't been mentioned in Who since the Hartnell days.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 3, 2006)

Was Susan a timelord/lordette then?


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> youre right , i wonder if his bloke realises his tv does have an ON/OFF switch and there are many channels out there.



Apparently, he's a big fan of the original Who and totally hates the new series. The site and the complaints are his way of venting his frustrations at Russell T Davis and all his evil works.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Was Susan a timelord/lordette then?



Not that I recall. Presumably, she was at least half Gallifreyan, but there was never any suggestion that she was a timelady


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Was Susan a timelord/lordette then?



I haven't seen the Hartnell Whos in years so I don't know how much her Timelord heritage was explored. I vaguely remember The Doctor left her in the future with some bloke and deliberately locked her out of the Tardis so she couldn't get back in. 

Hmm, is that right or am I confusing her exit with that of another Who companion?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Oh dear, someone has rather too much time on his hands...
> 
> www.whocomplaint.co.uk



I think that is a very clever and funny piece of conceptual art. 
I bet he'll include the replies from other complainers and also people who send rude messages in the piece when he or she exhibits it 

genius


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the Hartnell Whos in years so I don't know how much her Timelord heritage was explored. I vaguely remember The Doctor left her in the future with some bloke and deliberately locked her out of the Tardis so she couldn't get back in.
> 
> Hmm, is that right or am I confusing her exit with that of another Who companion?



The incident occured at the end of the _Dalek Invasion of Earth_. Though, considering the Daleks' removal from all time lines in the Time War would have led to that invasion never actually happening, quite what happened to her is a mystery.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> genius



Personally, I think they should let him write an episode.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2006)

Torchwood the series 

(apologies if everyone except me already knows about this)

http://www.greatlink.org/dcisV2.asp?url=http://www.greatlink.org/shownewsitem.asp?item=5058


----------



## Moggy (Jul 3, 2006)

I've no idea since i've only seen a couple going that far back.

Didn't a whole load of the earliest episodes get destroyed or something a while ago, so they no longer exist?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Personally, I think they should let him write an episode.



Invasion of the gay daleks

travelling through the universe exterminating bad design on hideous planets 

or something


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> I've no idea since i've only seen a couple going that far back.
> 
> Didn't a whole load of the earliest episodes get destroyed or something a while ago, so they no longer exist?



I think the Beeb used to record over them because the tape was expensive. There's complete list of the missing eps here...

www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/episodeguide/missingepisodes.shtml


----------



## Red 5 (Jul 3, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Invasion of the gay daleks
> 
> travelling through the universe exterminating bad design on hideous planets
> 
> or something



LMAO!

They could get Colin and Justin to provide the voices  

Coming soon - Let a Dalek organise your wedding!

Red 5


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2006)

Take your pick...












That makes five _Who_ covers over the thirteen week run


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 4, 2006)

I bought both of these this morning on my way to work. Can anyone beat this act of anal geekery?


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I bought both of these this morning on my way to work. Can anyone beat this act of anal geekery?


do you mean hit you on the arse with a rolled up Radio Times??


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 4, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> do you mean hit you on the arse with a rolled up Radio Times??



I'm game if you are.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 4, 2006)

Erm....sobbin 'n' nobbin forum thataway folks>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
I'm impressed with the vote numbers.....


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 4, 2006)

New Doctor Who companion officially announced here...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2006/07_july/05/agyeman2.shtml


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 4, 2006)

Freema Agyeman is confirmed as the Doctor's new companion. Nothing on the Beeb News site, yet, but you can read the details at the press office


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 4, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Freema Agyeman is confirmed as the Doctor's new companion.



Just beat you to it!


----------



## laptop (Jul 4, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Freema Agyeman is confirmed as the Doctor's new companion. Nothing on the Beeb News site, yet, but you can read the details at the press office



Well, that's a bloody effective "embargo", isn't it?

"Sorry guv, the pages must have slipped into a transdimensional wormhole tomorrow"


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 4, 2006)

Blimey, she's easy on the eye.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 4, 2006)

...


----------



## Belushi (Jul 4, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Blimey, she's easy on the eye.



She's absolutely stunning aint she


----------



## Balbi (Jul 4, 2006)

she also died in the last episode innit


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hopefully she and the Doctor will have a slightly less cosy relationship than he and Rose. IMHO it's been something that has undermined the quality of series two at times.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 4, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> she also died in the last episode innit



Supposedly, she's coming back as a new character.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 4, 2006)

She might be playing a new character but... but... she's DEAD!   

You'd think they'd get someone new.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Hopefully she and the Doctor will have a slightly less cosy relationship than he and Rose. IMHO it's been something that has undermined the quality of series two at times.


Yes indeed. As much as I like tennant it hasn't felt as good as the first series and reminds me of blakes 7 or something. Mind you I have only seen two episodes in full apart from that two parter that was a bit like blakes 7.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 4, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yes indeed. As much as I like tennant it hasn't felt as good as the first series and reminds me of blakes 7 or something. Mind you I have only seen two episodes in full apart from that two parter that was a bit like blakes 7.



I think Rose worked so well with the Eccleston Doctor because he was older and therefore like a father figure to her. Tennent's Doctor has been like her bloody boyfriend, hence the reason they seem to have spent most of the series billing and cooing at each other. Ugh!


----------



## gnoriac (Jul 4, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Hopefully she and the Doctor will have a slightly less cosy relationship than he and Rose.



Considering she's rather tasty and this doctor's much more of a ladies man than most, I reckon there's more chance of hippy daleks.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 4, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Supposedly, she's coming back as a new character.



Its probably all to do with the parallel universe storyline.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 4, 2006)

> blakes 7.



I'm longing for the beeb to remake that


----------



## Moggy (Jul 4, 2006)

gnoriac said:
			
		

> I reckon there's more chance of hippy daleks.


----------



## nightowl (Jul 5, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I think Rose worked so well with the Eccleston Doctor because he was older and therefore like a father figure to her. Tennent's Doctor has been like her bloody boyfriend, hence the reason they seem to have spent most of the series billing and cooing at each other. Ugh!



it's the right time for the rose character to be axed. she's been fun but it's been getting to the stage where the character is almost on a par with that of the doctor. a sidekick's a sidekick


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 5, 2006)

Will she be totally irreversabley atomised?


----------



## hektik (Jul 5, 2006)

from that press release:



> "Martha won't be featured in this year's Christmas special; we've got another surprise in store for that."



ooooh!


----------



## dylanredefined (Jul 5, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Freema Agyeman is confirmed as the Doctor's new companion. Nothing on the Beeb News site, yet, but you can read the details at the press office





she looks Yummy


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2006)

Coming soon to a toy shop near you...


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 6, 2006)

According to several threads at www.gallifreyone.com they've been filming the Christmas special in London for the last couple of days - there were sightings of DT on a rooftop near Fleet Street sitting next to a woman who was wearing a wedding dress. Apparently, it's going to be called "The Runaway Bride" and my favourite bit of outrageous speculation so far is that Liz Sladen (Sarah Jane) and K9 are in it. Hmm...


----------



## nightowl (Jul 6, 2006)

dylanredefined said:
			
		

> she looks Yummy



she's the fox in the box


----------



## hektik (Jul 7, 2006)

could one of the doctor who uber geeks help me out: i am fairly sure that in one of the episode's of this series, the doctor said "i'm the last of my kind" and someone relpied "no, there is another" in a kind of homage to star wars...


or did i completely imagine this????


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> could one of the doctor who uber geeks help me out: i am fairly sure that in one of the episode's of this series, the doctor said "i'm the last of my kind" and someone relpied "no, there is another" in a kind of homage to star wars...


Dunno if it happened or not, but if it did I imagine it's a script writer allowing for the fact that he's running out of regenerations....


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 8, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> could one of the doctor who uber geeks help me out: i am fairly sure that in one of the episode's of this series, the doctor said "i'm the last of my kind" and someone relpied "no, there is another" in a kind of homage to star wars...
> 
> 
> or did i completely imagine this????



Those four words are pretty close to what the Face Of Boe is rumoured to tell the Doctor in series three (hinted at in episode one of this series), to usher in the return of the Time Lords. I don't recall those lines being said so far in this series though.


----------



## Philbc03 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well we all know who the other's got to be ....

The Master anyone?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2006)

raaaa wow  tonight

e2a - why always with the female crying


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2006)

that fucking rocked.


----------



## aurora green (Jul 8, 2006)

I've still got tears in my eyes.


----------



## bmd (Jul 8, 2006)

Excellent stuff, can't wait for Christmas.


----------



## david dissadent (Jul 8, 2006)

Blimey twas rather good.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 8, 2006)

Typical man
Disappears just at the wrong moment   

was very very good 

I had imagined a much darker ending as I had thought that the daleks had incorporated Rose's DNA when she saved the last dying dalek. 

I visualised an ending in which she sacrificed herself to voluntary upgrade in order to blend the dalek and cyberman DNA into something that would destroy both by trying to exterminate and upgrade itself at the same time.

*has been reading too much Melanie Klein*


----------



## golightly (Jul 8, 2006)

Relationship break ups are more important than Armageddon then?


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2006)

the series has been pretty hit & miss, but that episode was amazing... it made radio atomica cry...


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## golightly (Jul 8, 2006)

Sooo... the black dalek?  He legged it with the 'emergency temporal displacement' thingy.  There's a lot that was left unexplained, so an expect a few loose ends being tied here.  Why did the dalek cult scarper in their void ship?  How did they manage to nick the Genesis ark?

My favourite line:

Black Dalek: "This is not war.  This is pest control,"


----------



## Moggy (Jul 8, 2006)

That was fucking good


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm wondering what became of all the Cybermen created _during_ the invasion, like Tracy-Ann Oberman's character. Surely they wouldn't have any voidstuff on them either, being native to this universe? Maybe that's something the Torchwood spinoff series will deal with.

Edit: Cracking episode though, the Dad's last-minute intervention was brilliant.


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jul 8, 2006)

That was excellent - the best episode of a series that has been a bit hit and miss at times.


----------



## bonjour (Jul 8, 2006)

He Didnt Love Her!
Those Were Fake Tears!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 8, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what became of all the Cybermen created _during_ the invasion, like Tracy-Ann Oberman's character. Surely they wouldn't have any voidstuff on them either, being native to this universe? Maybe that's something the Torchwood spinoff series will deal with.
> 
> Edit: Cracking episode though, the Dad's last-minute intervention was brilliant.



No one at DS has worked it out yet, but the Cybers MUST have brought all the equipment, including the body casings through the void with them


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2006)

That was fucking excellent 

Loads of open ends there for the next series, in which I've heard that Rose will make an appearane in one episode...


----------



## radio_atomica (Jul 8, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> the series has been pretty hit & miss, but that episode was amazing... it made radio atomica cry...



it's true - i cried twice - i'm watching the documentary on bbc3 now and crying again.

my predictions for future episodes - i've been told by several people that rose regenerates, don't know if this is true or ot but apparently she can cos she took on the soul of the tardis - anyway catherine tate who turned up as the bride at the end of this one, and the xmas spesh is called 'the runaway bride' so i'm assuming that he picked her up by accident from the world rose is now in and xmas spesh will be capers getting her back to the right planet. of course they'll manage it as you can't have sad stuff happening to guest stars at xmas, and they'll attempt to pick up rose when they're there.  however rose will die but then regenerate right at the end of that episode as the new rose (which is apparently the girl that dr who killed at the middle of the 1st part of the last episode who was trying to do the ghost shift cos she'd been possessed).  anywaaaaaay this is all going on what geeky boys told me is gonna happen so i don't know.  i also predict that the next dr after DT will be a woman - i reckon that they'll get mickey as her assistant if that happens but i'd must prefer it to have a lesbian subtext  

we shall see.... can't wait for xmas

e2a how stupid was the end though - jackie had never been through the void and therefore could have just stood there while everything whooshed past her and survived, meaning jackie, rose and the dr could have stayed on 'their' side.  but obviously they wanted to make me cry instead of having the ending that we all wanted 

[/geek]


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2006)

How many regenerations has this Doctor got left?


----------



## radio_atomica (Jul 8, 2006)

i <think> he gets 13 altogether - is that right?  someone was telling me there was 2 after Christopher Eccleston so one I guess which I think is why they wanted a dr who wouldn't bail after 1 sereis so they could keep it going.  I'd like the see the doc reproduce thus allowing them to carry it on more  although obv it has to be with rose


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2006)

Thats what I thought as well - only one left.  

Which is why I think that the writers have put in these hints of other timelords, a simple way of being able to carry on the series


----------



## dylanredefined (Jul 8, 2006)

Utter geekness .Loved the bit when the cyberman on the stairs "you will not pass"  a a single tear flows down


----------



## radio_atomica (Jul 8, 2006)

i'm far too excited about dr who 

i'm meant to be getting ready to go out but i'm not i'm sat here in a towel trying to find out about it on the internet


----------



## laptop (Jul 8, 2006)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> hints of other timelords, a simple way of being able to carry on the series



So it'd have to be _Doctor When_, then?


----------



## binka (Jul 8, 2006)

lame solution to the problem. last year when the daleks were about to destroy earth, instead of coming up with something original and clever to stop it they decided to make rose a god and think the problem away. this year when the daleks and cybermen are invading the earth instead of coming up with something original and clever we get a star trek style 'reverse polarity' solution.


----------



## radio_atomica (Jul 8, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> lame solution to the problem. last year when the daleks were about to destroy earth, instead of coming up with something original and clever to stop it they decided to make rose a god and think the problem away. this year when the daleks and cybermen are invading the earth instead of coming up with something original and clever we get a star trek style 'reverse polarity' solution.



dr who is the only sci fi i'd ever consider watching so it was good enough for me


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 8, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> lame solution to the problem. last year when the daleks were about to destroy earth, instead of coming up with something original and clever to stop it they decided to make rose a god and think the problem away. this year when the daleks and cybermen are invading the earth instead of coming up with something original and clever we get a star trek style 'reverse polarity' solution.



How would you of done it then binka?


----------



## binka (Jul 8, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> How would you of done it then binka?


dunno, but then i dont get paid by the bbc to write for dr who. however you could use something to do with rose helping that other dalek last series and merging her dna with them, could have used something to do with rose becoming a time godess (better to use the same weak plot device twice than to use two weak ones) or maybe have something else stuck in the genesis ark like the master, davros or something like that. could have used some of the alien technology that torchwood had collected over the years. lots of things really.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 8, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> dunno, but then i dont get paid by the bbc to write for dr who. however you could use something to do with rose helping that other dalek last series and merging her dna with them, could have used something to do with rose becoming a time godess (better to use the same weak plot device twice than to use two weak ones) or maybe have *something else stuck in the genesis ark like the master, davros or something like that. could have used some of the alien technology that torchwood had collected over the years*. lots of things really.



Why would 'oh look, we've just amazingly found a big dalek killing gun' or 'oh gosh, there is Davros!' be any less lame?


----------



## binka (Jul 8, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Why would 'oh look, we've just amazingly found a big dalek killing gun' or 'oh gosh, there is Davros!' be any less lame?


well i didnt mention a dalek killing gun, and davros would be unexpected. but surely its better than reversing the polarity!


----------



## laptop (Jul 8, 2006)

My first reaction to binka's gripe was "it's not supposed to be fucking _Measure for Measure_, fool!

Having seen the suggestions, I am now convinced binka is male, 13, and pissed off that the episode was, in fact, largely about...



love.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't wait to see what they are going to do with Catherine Tate in The Runaway Bride.  Eeeek 180 days to wait.  Noooo!

<anorak alert>

I was well chuffed to see a military variant  Land Rover Series III softtop a the end but I was a bit pissed off with Rose calling it a 'Jeep'    A jeep is infinitely inferior.


----------



## binka (Jul 8, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> My first reaction to binka's gripe was "it's not supposed to be fucking _Measure for Measure_, fool!
> 
> Having seen the suggestions, I am now convinced binka is male, 13, and pissed off that the episode was, in fact, largely about...
> 
> ...


well you have me down to a tee, well done. shame people are getting so wound up that i was disappointed. 

sorry that my opinion differs from yours, it must be very difficult for you.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 8, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> well i didnt mention a dalek killing gun, and davros would be unexpected. but surely its better than reversing the polarity!



Nevermind...


----------



## binka (Jul 8, 2006)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Nevermind...


eh shit sorry, i did mention a dalek killing gun  i didnt see you highlighted that bit. but yeah, a dalek killing gun would still have been better. the solution was too easy for me, just like last series.


----------



## nightowl (Jul 8, 2006)

did i miss something or how were the cybermen and humans suddenly working together in attacking the daleks? also how did nasty torchwood woman maintain some independence after becoming a cyberwoman? is that saying that a strong enough character can survive the process?


----------



## laptop (Jul 8, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> did i miss something or how were the cybermen and humans suddenly working together in attacking the daleks?



Were they? I thought there was at least a scene where the humans and the Daleks had a temporary tactical alliance to zap Cybermen...




			
				nightowl said:
			
		

> also how did nasty torchwood woman maintain some independence after becoming a cyberwoman? is that saying that a strong enough character can survive the process?



I think that's a question for a future episode  And was she cyber-inclined anyway?


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 8, 2006)

both series of the new Dr Who have been brilliant, I haven't missed one....they've managed to re-capture the imagination of all us thirty-somethings whilst securing the minds of the younger generation new to Dr Who - no small feat

I was initially concerned whether Billie Piper would be appropriate, she proved me wrong; and both doctors have been excellent within thier own characters...

bring on the new assistant, and bring on the new series and a few christmas specials along the way


----------



## nightowl (Jul 8, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> Were they? I thought there was at least a scene where the humans and the Daleks had a temporary tactical alliance to zap Cybermen...



there's a scene where the humans and cybermen suddenly burst into the dalek room and start zapping


----------



## binka (Jul 8, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> did i miss something or how were the cybermen and humans suddenly working together in attacking the daleks? also how did nasty torchwood woman maintain some independence after becoming a cyberwoman? is that saying that a strong enough character can survive the process?


before the doctor went in to see the daleks he had surrendered to the cybrmen with that white flag. presumably they agreed to work together.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 9, 2006)

Not a bad episode - the Cybermen/Dalek war was sidelined a bit too much by all that stuff with Billie. Also, is it just me or are the Daleks becoming a bit of a joke. They just seem a bit too much in awe/scared of the Doctor. These are meant to be his deadliest foes and they're being treated like they're not that big a deal. I think they need re-establishing as the mega-hard bastards they always were, maybe even gaining a big victory over the Doctor at some point to emphasise that.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jul 9, 2006)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Also, is it just me or are the Daleks becoming a bit of a joke. They just seem a bit too much in awe/scared of the Doctor. These are meant to be his deadliest foes and they're being treated like they're not that big a deal.



I understood these four daleks to be rather different from the run-of-the-mill ones. They, unlike other daleks have names and, to some extent, personalities. They clearly have good reasons to be scared of the Doctor.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 9, 2006)

I dunno, an episode with both daleks and cybermen warring against each other over the planet earth and half the time seems to be spent with long static shots of Rose and/or Parents having emotional moments.

It feels like something has slipped from my fingers, a wonderous chance lost


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 9, 2006)

Well I was nearly in tears.  I know it was a bit manipulative but Rose was a cool character while she was with us.

However - why develop the cyber characters?


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 9, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> I understood these four daleks to be rather different from the run-of-the-mill ones. They, unlike other daleks have names and, to some extent, personalities. They clearly have good reasons to be scared of the Doctor.



Fair enough but also shouldn't the Doctor be a little bit scared of them, too, instead of just waltzing in and doing that whole "Look at me, aren't I bloody brilliant routine" as he did yesterday. I feel their sense of menace is being underplayed a bit.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2006)

I dont get why the Dr can't just use the tardis to go to the earth where Rose now is?  

I'm gonna really miss Rose's, Mum Jackie- I really like that actress.



I dreamt about alien invasion last night, running from summat, Jackie and Rose where there....we had to evacuate to the countryside....Oh yeah Geminni Snake was there LOL


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 9, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I dont get why the Dr can't just use the tardis to go to the earth where Rose now is?


Cos it cant jump to parallel universes  

There was a hole, and that's how they got through before

Last night's episode made me cry. But I am so glad Rose didnt really die


----------



## belboid (Jul 9, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> also how did nasty torchwood woman maintain some independence after becoming a cyberwoman? is that saying that a strong enough character can survive the process?


because her 'for queen and country' bollocks was such a powerful - and emotionless - drive within her, it was her equivalent of the pure logic that the cyberinventor bloke started from, so it survived.

could have done without the bloody tear tho


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 9, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> because her 'for queen and country' bollocks was such a powerful - and emotionless - drive within her, it was her equivalent of the pure logic that the cyberinventor bloke started from, so it survived.
> 
> could have done without the bloody tear tho



I my be being thick here but wouldn't there still be cybermen who didn't go into the void because they were made on earth ? I was half expecting one to pop up and attack the doctor after the breach had been closed !


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 9, 2006)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> I understood these four daleks to be rather different from the run-of-the-mill ones. They, unlike other daleks have names and, to some extent, personalities. They clearly have good reasons to be scared of the Doctor.



They were liek the 4 daleks of the apocalypse  

or something


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 9, 2006)

belboid said:
			
		

> because her 'for queen and country' bollocks was such a powerful - and emotionless - drive within her, it was her equivalent of the pure logic that the cyberinventor bloke started from, so it survived.
> 
> could have done without the bloody tear tho



the whole patriotism/ queen and country bit, from victoria through to her maj is interesting 

wasn't there a hint in an earlier episode that the royal family had been inter-breeding with aliens (or did I imagine that?).  Now that would make for an interesting storyline to develop further IMO.


----------



## MikeMcc (Jul 9, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> I my be being thick here but wouldn't there still be cybermen who didn't go into the void because they were made on earth ? I was half expecting one to pop up and attack the doctor after the breach had been closed !



Makes it possible for future stories about them, plus the original Daleks escaped by teleporting off somewhere.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 9, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> wasn't there a hint in an earlier episode that the royal family had been inter-breeding with aliens (or did I imagine that?).  Now that would make for an interesting storyline to develop further IMO.



Wasn't that at the end of the werewolf episode?

What confused me is, in the first of the two-part finale, where did that cyberman come from who fucked with those two office workers brains?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 9, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Wasn't that at the end of the werewolf episode?
> 
> What confused me is, in the first of the two-part finale, where did that cyberman come from who fucked with those two office workers brains?



They must've been an advance guard or something. It was never made clear how the Cybermen crossed the rift, just that they all vanished one day- according to the geordie bloke. Maybe they sent through agents first.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah i suppose, they could have made a lot of things clearer though.


----------



## binka (Jul 9, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Yeah i suppose, they could have made a lot of things clearer though.


too much time on the cheese not enough time on the actual plot.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 9, 2006)

binka said:
			
		

> too much time on the cheese not enough time on the actual plot.



That's how I felt, too. I can see why they did it like that though - Rose is hugely popular with the kids that watch the show and as a result there's no way she wasn't going out in big, epic, romantic, heartbreaking style. Personally, I'd have preferred a Dalek to blast her into atoms, but that's just me...


----------



## david dissadent (Jul 9, 2006)

Its a kids show that can be enjoyed by adults. Judge it on that.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 9, 2006)

Well there's no doubt that D Who has given far more attention to 'human interest' since it's return. - Sometimes that has annoyed me and left me longing for a more adventure/sci-fi kind of feel to the storylines, but I felt that yesterday's was one that did the whole human bit very well and as such I enjoyed it muchly. Like a few others, could really have been a three parter then the resolution might not have been too sudden.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 9, 2006)

david dissadent said:
			
		

> Its a kids show that can be enjoyed by adults. Judge it on that.



It won a Bafta for best drama back in May (beating Shameless, Bodies and Spooks) so I think we have a right to judge it on those terms.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 9, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I dreamt about alien invasion last night, running from summat, Jackie and Rose where there....we had to evacuate to the countryside....Oh yeah Geminni Snake was there LOL



So it's your fault I had a weird dream last night!!  

I just thought it was coz of Dr Who, but maybe not!!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 9, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> They were liek the 4 daleks of the apocalypse
> 
> or something




 

Cyberman - " There are 5 million cybermen. How many are you?"





Dalek - "Four"


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2006)

top stuff


----------



## Moggy (Jul 9, 2006)

AverageJoe said:
			
		

> Cyberman - " There are 5 million cybermen. How many are you?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That whole chunk of dalek/cybermen dialogue was fucking classic


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 9, 2006)

just watch it class :coo:


shame about rose tho


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2006)

anyone reckon rose'll pop up in the torchwood spinoff (if it ever appears?)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2006)

Agree with the too much time wasted on closeups of Billy and relatives emoting to the detriment of what could have been a specacular series finale. The way the badies were defeated was simialr lame bollocks to the last Dalek spectacular. Rose dieing to save the doctor and/or planet earth would have been much better. As it was, this time the yucky love stuff left me cold becaue it seemed so calculated and therefore pretty annoying. 

RTD is great at dialouge and character interplay - but he cant write a gripping adventure for shit. The last cyberman story was far better.

Overall this series has been a bit hit and miss - but always watchable (apart from the Peter Kay one - which was crap) 

I wonder how long they can sustain this level of effort - top notch writers, special effects and cast + big budget? There's another series left in it - but after that?


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 9, 2006)

They could show David Tennant on the bog for 50 minutes once a week, and I'd still tune in.

Not just on the bog, like, but I was thinking of something mundane. I'd be equally happy watching him have a shower, or just lying in bed, naked... I'm not fussy.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> They could show David Tennant on the bog for 50 minutes once a week, and I'd still tune in.
> 
> Not just on the bog, like, but I was thinking of something mundane. I'd be equally happy watching him have a shower, or just lying in bed, naked... I'm not fussy.




I agree Purves looks like him a bit....


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 10, 2006)

AverageJoe said:
			
		

> Cyberman - " There are 5 million cybermen. How many are you?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"_You would destroy five million Cybermen with just four Daleks?_"

"WE WOULD DESTROY FIVE MILLION CYBERMEN WITH JUST _ONE_ DALEK!"


----------



## Belushi (Jul 10, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> "_You would destroy five million Cybermen with just four Daleks?_"
> 
> "WE WOULD DESTROY FIVE MILLION CYBERMEN WITH JUST _ONE_ DALEK!"



The Dalek vs Cyberrmen bitching was fucking ace


----------



## strung out (Jul 15, 2006)

"The only thing that Cybermen are better than us at... is dying!!!"



On a serious not, I have it on very good authority (from a source close to the series) that the way that the doctor's new companion will be written into the series is that she will be the cousin of the office girl who was killed by the cybermen in part one of the finale.

On a sidenote, with regards to everyone's queries regarding the number of lives that the doctor has, the answer is 13 (we are now on 10), although considering that the master managed to have at least 15 lives that we have seen through various devious means, I doubt the death of a 13th doctor would mean the end of the series. More likely, there would just be some clever plot device to enable the doctor to get a few extra lives or something.


----------

